# أسئله الناس ( يجيب عنها قداسه البابا )



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

ما المقصود بكلمة الزمان فى عبارات كتابية مثل: (مر1 : 15) قد كمل الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله، فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل. (غل4 : 4) لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من إمراة.·

المقصود هو الزمان الخاص بهذا الموضوع. لما بدأ السيد المسيح يبشر، قال "قد كمل الزمان"، أى الزمان الخاص بمجئيه، وبنشر ملكوت الله على الأرض.. (وليس الملكوت الأبدى، أو ملكوت السموات).. كمل الزمان الخاص بالعهد القديم، الخاص بالنبوءات والرموز. وحان الوقت لإتمام كل ما هو مكتوب، وكل ما أشار إليه الناموس والأنبياء. وبالمثل قيل "ملء الزمان" بنفس المعنى.. لقد كمل وإمتلأ زمان الإستعداد والإشارة إلى التجسد. وبدأ تنفيذ ما هو مكتوب... وكلمة زمان تعنى فترة محددة. وهكذا قيل عن أليصابات بعد حبلها "وأما أليصابات فتم زمانها لتلد، فولدت إبناً" (لو1 : 57). وقال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه قبيل صلبه "يا أولادى، أنا معكم زماناً قليلاً بعد" (يو13 : 33). وقيل عن عمر الإنسان إنه زمان. فقال القديس بطرس الرسول "سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف" (1بط1 : 17). وقد تعنى كلمة (زمان) فترة محددة. كما قال الرب عن الخاطئة إيزابل "أعطيتها زماناً لكى تتوب.. ولم تتب" (رؤ2 : 21).. أى فترة فى علم الله لم يحددها... وكلمة زمان قد تعنى وقتاً جميلاً. كما قيل عن ملاقاة يعقوب لإبنه يوسف "وبكى على عنقه زماناً" (تك46 : 29) وعملياً قد تعنى الكلمة هنا بضعة دقائق، عبّر عنها بزمان. وكذلك قيل فى سفر الجامعة "لكل شىء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت" (جا3 : 1). ولذلك عبارة "فى الزمان الحاضر" (رو8 : 18) تعنى الوقت الحاضر، أو العمر الحاضر، أو العصر الحاضر كما فى (رو11 : 5). ولذلك فكلمة (زمان) تجمع وتثنى وتنصف. كما قيل فى سفر دانيال النبى " إلى زمان وأزمنة ونصف زمان" (دا 7 : 25). وأيضاً "إلى زمان وزمانين ونصف" (دا 12 : 7). ووردت نفس العبارة تقريباً فى سفر الرؤيا "زماناً وزمانين ونصف زمان" (رؤ12 : 14). إذن لا يوجد قياس معين لكلمة (زمان) فى كل النصوص السابقة. قد تعنى وقتاً، أو عمراً، أو جيلاً، أو فترة محددة، أو فترة فى علم الله، أو عصراً...




  هل هناك تشابه بين الثالوث المسيحى و (الثالوث) الوثنى؟ وإلا فما هو الفرق بينهما؟ وهل من أسباب إنتشار المسيحية فى مصر، التشابه بين عقيدة الثالوث فيها، وعقيدة (الثالوث) فى قصة أوزوريس وإيزيس وحورس؟·

لو كان سبب انتشار المسيحية بسرعة فى مصر، هو التشابه بين عقائدها والعقائد المصرية الفرعونية... فما سبب إنتشار المسيحية فى باقى بلاد العالم؟ هل هو تشابه أيضاً فى العقائد؟! وإن كان هناك تشابه، فلماذا اضطهدت الوثنية المسيحية؟ ولماذا قتل الوثنيون القديس مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية؟! ولماذا حدث صراع عنيف بين الوثنية والمسيحية على مدى أربعة قرون، إنتهى بانقراض الوثنية، فتركها عابدوها، وتحطمت الأوثان..! لاشك أن المسيحية كشفت ما فى الوثنية من زيف وخطأ، وليس ما بينها من تشابه! وإلا فما الداعى لدين جديد يحل محل الوثنية؟ ومن جهة عقيدة الثالوث، فالواضح أن الوثنية لا تؤمن بها. الوثنية تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة فى نطاق واسع، وليس بثالوث. فمصر الفرعونية كانت تؤمن بالإله (رع)، الذى خلق الإله (شو) والالهة (نفتوت). وباقترانهما أنجبا الإله جب (إله الأرض)، والإلهة نوت (إلهة السماء)، اللذين تزوجا وأنجبا أوزوريس، وإيزيس، وست، ونفتيس، وبزواج أوزوريس وإيزيس أنجبا الإله حورس.. إلى جوار آلهة آخرى كثيرة كان يعبدها المصريون.. فأين عقيدة (الثالوث) فى كل هذه الجمهرة من الآلهة؟! هل يمكن إنتقاء أية ثلاثة آلهة وتسميتهم ثالوثاً؟! وفى مثال قصة أوزوريس وإيزيس، ذكرنا عشرة آلهة مصرية، لو أردنا أن نأخذ هذه القصة كمثال.. كما أن فى قصة تخليص إيزيس لزوجها المقتول أوزوريس، وإعادته إلى الحياة، ساعدها تحوت إله الحكمة، وأنوبيس إله التحنيط، وأيضاً ساعدتها أختها نفتيس.. فليست القصة (ثالوثاً). وليست فى عقائد المصريين القدماء عقيدة تسمى التثليث على الإطلاق.. ومع كل ذلك نقول: إن المسيحية لا تؤمن بتثليث فقط، إنما بتثليث وتوحيد. وهذا التوحيد لا توافق عليه العبادات المصرية التى تنادى بالتعدد. ففى قانون الإيمان المسيحى نقول فى أوله "بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد". وحينما نقول باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، نقول بعدها "إله واحد.آمين". وفى الرسالة الأولى للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلى يقول "الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس. وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو5 : 7). ووردت عبارة "الله واحد" فى مواضيع كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس. وردت فى (غلاطية3: 20)، وفى يعقوب (2: 19)، وفى (أفسس4: 5). وفى (1تى2: 5). وأيضاً فى (يو5: 44)، (رومية3: 30)، (مت19: 17)، (مر12: 29 ، 30). كما أنها كانت تمثل الوصية الأولى من الوصايا العشر (خر20: 3). وما أوضح النص الذى يقول "الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (تث6: 4). وعبارة الإله الواحد ترددت مرات عديدة فى سفر أشعياء النبى على لسان الله نفسه، كما فى (أش43: 10، 11)، (أش45: 6، 18، 21)، (أش46: 9). والمسيحية تنادى بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد. كما وردت فى (1يو5: 7). وكما وردت فى قول السيد المسيح "وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (مت28: 19)، حيث قال باسم، ولم يقل بأسماء. ولعل سائلاً يسأل كيف أن 1+1+1= 1 فنقول 1×1×1= 1 . الثالوث يمثل الله الواحد، بعقله وبروحه، كما نقول إن الإنسان بذاته، وبعقله وبروحه كائن واحد، وإن النار بنورها وحرارتها كيان واحد... ولكن أوزوريس وحورس ليسوا إلهاً واحداً بل ثلاثة. وهذا هو أول خلاف بين هذه القصة والثالوث المسيحى. والخلاف الثانى إنها تمثل قصة زواج إله رجل (هو أوزوريس)، وإلهة إمراة (هى إيزيس) أنجبا إلهاً إبناً (هو حورس). وليس فى الثالوث المسيحى إمرأة، ولا زواج، حاشا.. ! ولو كل أب وأم وابن يكونون ثالوثاً.. لكان هذا الأمر فى كل مكان، وفى كل بلد، وفى كل أسرة. ولكنه فى كل ذلك لا علاقة له بالثالوث المسيحى. فالإبن فى المسيحية ليس نتيجة تناسل جسدانى. حاشا أن تنادى المسيحية بهذا، فالله روح (يو4: 24). وهو منزه عن التناسل الجسدى. والابن فى المسيحية هو عقل الله الناطق، أو نطق الله العاقل. وبنوة الابن من الآب فى الثالوث المسيحى، مثلما نقول "العقل يلد فكراً" ومع ذلك فالعقل وفكره كيان واحد. ولا علاقة لهما بالتناسل الجسدانى... الفكر يخرج من العقل، ويظل فيه، غير منفصل عنه. أما فى التناسل الجسدانى، فالإبن له كيان مستقل قائم بذاته منفصل عن أبيه وأمه. وكل من الأب والأم له كيان قائم بذاته، منفصل عن الآخر. وهنا نجد خلافاً مع الثالوث المسيحى. فالأقانيم المسيحية، متساوية فى الأزلية. لا تختلف فى الزمن. الله بعقله وبروحه منذ الأزل. أما فى قصة أوزوريس وإيزيس، فحدث أن ابنهما حورس لم يكن موجوداً قبل ولادته، وهو أقل منهما فى الزمن. كذلك قد يوجد اختلاف فى العمر بين أوزوريس وايزيس. وهما الإثنان لم يكونا موجودين قبل ولادتهما من جب ونوت.. أما الله فى الثالوث المسيحى فهو كائن منذ الأزل، وعقله فيه منذ الأزل، وروحه فيه منذ الأزل. لم يمر وقت كان فيه أحد هذه الأقانيم غير موجود. لكل الأسباب السابقة لا يمكن أن نرى لوناً من التشابه بين الثالوث المسيحى، وما فى الوثنية من تعدد الآلهة، واختلاف فى الجنس بين الآلهة، هذا ذكر وتلك أنثى، وأيضاً ما فى الوثنية من تزاوج بين الآلهة، وإنجاب...




  ما معنى قول القديس بولس الرسول "أكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح فى جسمى" (كو1 : 24) ؟·

لا شك أن هناك أنواعاً من الشدائد لم يتعرض لها السيد المسيح. فمثلاً السيد المسيح لم يرجم مثلما رجم الشهيد إسطفانوس (أع7). وكما رجم بولس الرسول (2كو 11: 25). وكثير من الشهداء قطعت أعضاؤهم. مثل الشهيد يعقوب المقطع، أو نشروا، أو قطعت رؤوسهم بالسيف (عب11 : 37). والسيد المسيح لم يتعرض لمثل هذه الأنواع، على الرغم من أن صلبه كان أكثر إيلاماً من كل تلك الأنواع وأكثر سخرية من مشاهديه.. أما تكميل أنواع الشدائد، فيعنى أن جسد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة، قد اكتملت فى أعضائه كل أنواع الآلام. وهكذا قال الرسول "أفرح فى آلامى لأجلكم، وأكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح فى جسمى، لأجل جسده الذى هو الكنيسة" (كو1 : 24).




  هل ضد لاهوت المسيح، أنه كان يصلى، وأنه كان أحياناً يتعب؟ كيف نفسر صلاته وتعبه وأمثال تلك الأمور؟·

أصحاب هذا السؤال يركزون على لاهوت المسيح، وينسون ناسوته! إنه ليس مجرد إله فقط، وإنما أخذ طبيعة بشرية مثلنا، ناسوتاً كاملاً، بحيث قال عنه الكتاب إنه شابهنا فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطية (عب2: 17). ولولا أنه أخذ طبيعتنا، ما كان ممكناً أن يوفى العدل الإلهى نيابة عنا. إنه صلى كإنسان، وليس كإله. لقد قدم لنا الصورة المثلى للإنسان. ولو كان لا يصلى، ما كان يقدم لنا ذاته مثالاً. لذلك صلى... وفى صلاته علمنا أن نصلى، وعلمنا كيف نصلى. وأعطانا فكرة عملية عن أهمية الصلاة وقيمتها فى حياتنا.. وفى بعض صلواته – كما فى بستان جثسيمانى، عرفنا كيفية الجهاد فى الصلاة (لو22: 44). ولو كان المسيح لا يصلى، لاعتبرت هذه تهمة ضده. ولاعتبره الكتبة والفريسيون بعيداً عن الحياة الروحية، وصار لهم بذلك عذر فى أن لا يتبعوه، إذ ليست له صلة بالله! وبنفس الطبيعة البشرية كان يتعب ويجوع ويتألم. لأنه لو كان لا يتعب ولا يجوع ولا يعطش ولا يتألم، ولا ينعس وينام، ما كنا نستطيع أن نقول أنه ابن الإنسان، وإنه أخذ الذى لنا، وأخذ نفس الطبيعة المحكوم عليها بالموت، لكى بها ينوب عنا فى الموت، ويفدى الإنسان. إنه لم يتعب كإله. فاللاهوت منزه عن التعب. ولكن هذه الطبيعة البشرية التى اتحد بها لاهوته، والتى لم ينفصل عنها لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، هى التى تعبت، لأنها طبيعة قابلة للتعب.. والسيد المسيح لكى يكون تجسده حقيقة ثابتة، يمكنها القيام بالفداء، سار على هذه القاعدة: لم يسمح أن لاهوته يمنع التعب عن ناسوته. وذلك لكى يدفع ثمن خطايانا، ويكفر عن خطايا الشعب (عب2: 17). ونحن نشكره إذ تحمل التعب والألم لأجلنا. وبتعبه قدس التعب، وصار كل إنسان يكافأ بحسب تعبه (1كو3: 8).




  أنا باستمرار مصاب بحالة من التردد الشديد عند عمل أى شىء! فما نصيحة قداستكم لى ؟!·

التردد يأتى من الشك والخوف وعدم المعرفة الوثيقة. فأنت خائف لئلا يكون عملك فيه خطأ، أو يكون ضاراً، أو لا يليق. وأنت خائف من النتائج ومن ردود الفعل. وغير واثق مما تعمله، لئلا يصيبك الندم إن فعلته. لذلك أنت متردد: تعمل أو لا تعمل... التردد إذن فيه عامل عقلى، وعامل نفسى. ومن الجائز أن العامل العقلى يؤدى إلى العامل النفسى. فمادام عقلك غير واثق من صحة أو فائدة ما تعمله، لذلك تصاب نفسيتك بالارتباك والخوف فتتردد. لذلك عليك أن تفكر جيداً وتدرس، حتى تتأكد قبل أن تعمل عملاً... وإن كان فكرك لا يساعدك، فاستشر غيرك. على أن تستشير شخصاً موثوقاً بمعرفته. وكما يقول الشاعر : إذا كنت فى حاجة مرسلاً فإرسل حكيماً ولا توصهِ وإن باب أمر عليك التوى فشاور لبيباً ولا تعصــــهِ وعودّ نفسك أن تبتّ فى الأمور، ولا تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً أزيد مما يجب فى الفحص والتأكد. الفحص لازم إن كان يأتى بنتيجة. أما الفحص المتردد الذى ينحرف يمنة ثم يسرى دون استقرار، وإنما يتوه فى متناقضات بغير نتيجة.. فهذا هو التردد ولا ينفعك بشىء.. واعرف أن كل الأمور ليست خطيرة كما تتوقع. فهناك أمور بسيطة لا تخسر فيها شيئاً إن اتخذت قراراً ما أو عكسه. لذلك جرّب البت فى الأمور البسيطة. وقل لنفسك إن حوربت بالتردد فيها. إن كان تصرفى حسناً، فهذا خير. وإن ظهر أنه خطأ، سأستفيد منه خبرة تنفعنى فى أمور مماثلة. ثم أدرس متاعب التردد ونتائجه السيئة. من جهة ما يستغرقه من وقت، ربما بذلك يضيع أمامك فرصة ثمينة تفقدها بترددك. وأيضاً من جهة ما يوقعك فيه التردد من حيرة، ومن تعب ذهنى ونفسى. وأيضا يجعل شخصيتك مهزوزة لا تستطيع التصرف، أو أنك تستقر على أمر، ثم تعود وترجع فيه لتسير فى طريق عكسى وهكذا تقع فى مشاكل اجتماعية من جهة ثقة الناس وعدم إحترامهم لشخصيتك. تعود إذن التفكير المتزن والجرأة والاستشارة، وعدم العودة إلى مناقشة أمر استقر رأيك عليه ورأى محبيك ومشيريك.وليكن الرب معك.




  ورد فى (مت9 : 14، 15) "حينئذ أتى إليه تلاميذ يوحنا قائلين: لماذا نصوم نحن والفريسيون كثيراً، وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون ؟ فقال لهم يسوع : هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن ينوحو مادام العريس معهم ؟ ولكن ستأتى أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم، فحينئذ يصومون". فهل كان ليوحنا تلاميذ يصومون صوماً غير تلاميذ المسيح ؟·

طبعاً كانت هناك أصوام فى اليهودية، صامها تلاميذ يوحنا. هذه الأصوم وردت فى سفر زكريا النبى : صوم الشهر الخامس والشهر السابع (زك7 : 5). كما ورد فى نفس السفر "صوم الشهر الرابع، وصوم الخامس وصوم السابع، وصوم العاشر" (زك8 : 19)... + تلك الأصوام كان تلاميذ يوحنا يصومونها، وكل الناس أيضاً. + أما تلاميذ المسيح، فقد بدأوا صوماً آخر مسيحياً، بعد صعود السيد المسيح، وانتهت صلتهم تماماً بأصوام اليهود التى كثيراً ما كان يرفضها الرب.. الذى وبخهم قائلاً "لما صمتم ونحتم فى الشهر الخامس والشهر السابع.. هل صمتم لى أنا ؟!" (زك7 : 5). وقد ورد فى سفر أشعياء عن توبيخ الرب لهم "يقولون لماذا صمنا ولم تنظر؟ ذللنا أنفسنا ولم تلاحظ؟.. ها أنكم للخصومة وللنزاع تصومون.. لستم تصومون كما اليوم لتسميع صوتكم فى العلاء. أمثل هذا يكون صوماً أختاره..؟" (أش58 : 3 – 5). وقد بدأ الرب بتدريب تلاميذه على رفض صوم اليهود.. وقال عنهم "حين يرفع العريس عنهم، فحينئذ يصومون" (مت9 : 15).




  لماذا لم تذكر البشارة بميلاد المسيح، إلا فى إنجيل لوقا؟·

ليس من الضرورى أن يُذكر كل شئ فى كل الأناجيل. ومع ذلك فإنجيل مرقس بعثه للرومان أصحاب الدولة الرومانية. وأولئك الرومان لا يهمهم أن يولد طفل أبناً لابراهيم، لذلك بدأ مارمرقس انجيله بعبارة "بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله" (مر1: 1). وبهذه البداية المعلنة للاهوته، ما كان يهم أن يذكر البشارة بميلاده الجسدى. أما إنجيل يوحنا فقد كتب بعد سنة 90م وكانت قصة البشارة والميلاد معروفة للكل. فاهتم يوحنا بتسجيل الميلاد الأزلى فقال "فى البدء كان الكلمة (اللوجوس)، والكلمة كان عند الله. وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1: 1). ومجرد الميلاد، ذكره فى عبارة مختصرة تدل على لاهوته أيضاً. فقال: "والكلمة صار جسداً، وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب" (يو1: 14). وانجيل متى اكتفى بالبشارة للقديس يوسف النجار (بعد الحبل المقدس): إذ قال له ملاك الرب "..لأن الذى حُبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. فستلد إبناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم.." (مت1: 20- 23). وهذه بلاشك بشارة، تضاف إلى البشارة فى إنجيل لوقا


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

يسئ الأريوسيون فهم الآية التى قال فيها سيدنا يسوع المسيح "أبى أعظم منى" (يو14: 28). كما لو أن الآب أعظم من الابن فى الجوهر أو فى الطبيعة!! فما تفسيرها الصحيح؟·

هذه الآية لا تدل على أن الآب أعظم من الابن، لأنهما واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت. وأحب أن أبين هنا خطورة استخدام الآية الواحدة. فالذى يريد أن يستخرج عقيدة من الإنجيل، يجب أن يفهمه ككل، ولا يأخذ آية واحدة مستقلة عن باقى الكتب، ليستنتج منها مفهوماً خاصاً يتعارض مع روح الإنجيل كله، ويتناقض مع باقى الإنجيل. ويكفى هنا أن نسجل ما قاله السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 30). واحد فى اللاهوت، وفى الطبيعة وفى الجوهر. وهذا ما فهمه اليهود من قوله هذا، لأنهم لما سمعوه "امسكوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يو10: 31). وقد كرر السيد المسيح نفس المعنى مرتين فى مناجاته مع الآب، إذ قال له عن التلاميذ "أيها الآب احفظهم فى اسمك الذين أعطيتنى، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا واحد" (يو17: 11). وكرر هذه العبارة أيضاً "ليكونوا واحداً"، كما أننا لاهوت واحد وطبيعة واحدة. وما أكثر العبارات التى قالها عن وحدته مع الآب. مثل قوله "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9). وقوله للآب "كل ما هو لى، فهو لك. وكل ما هو لك، فهو لى" (يو17: 10). وقوله عن هذا لتلاميذه "كل ما للآب، هو لى" (يو16: 15). إذن فهو ليس أقل من الآب فى شئ، مادام كل ما للآب هو له... وأيضاً قوله "إنى أنا فى الآب، والآب فىّ" (يو14: 11) (يو10: 37، 38)، وقوله للآب "أنت أيها الآب فىّ، وأنا فيك" (يو17: 21).. وماذا يعنى أن الآب فيه؟ يفسر هذا قول الكتاب عن المسيح أن "فيه يحلّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو2: 9). +++ إذن ما معنى عبارة "أبى أعظم منى"؟ وفى أية مناسبة قد قيلت؟ وما دلالة ذلك؟ قال "أبى أعظم منى" فى حالة إخلائه لذاته. كما ورد فى الكتاب "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى ذاته، آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً فى شبه الناس.." (فى2: 6، 7). أى أن كونه معادلاً أو مساوياً للآب، لم يكن أمراً يحسب خلسة، أى يأخذ شيئاً ليس له. بل وهو مساو للآب، أخلى ذاته من هذا المجد، فى تجسده، حينما أخذ صورة العبد. وفى إتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية، صار فى شبه الناس... فهو على الأرض فى صورة تبدو غير ممجدة، وغير عظمة الآب الممجد. على الأرض تعرض لانتقادات الناس وشتائمهم واتهاماتهم. ولم يكن له موضع يسند فيه رأسه (لو9: 58). وقيل عنه فى سفر أشعياء إنه كان "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" "محتقر ومخذول من الناس" "لا صورة له ولا جمال، ولا منظر فنشتهيه" (أش53: 2، 3). وقيل عنه فى آلامه إنه "ظُلم، أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه" (اش53: 7). هذه هى الحالة التى قال عنها "أبى أعظم منى". لأنه أخذ طبيعتنا التى يمكن أن تتعب وتتألم وتموت. ولكنه أخذها بإرادته لأجل فدائنا، أخذ هذه الطبيعة البشرية التى حجب فيها مجد لاهوته على الناس، لكى يتمكن من القيام بعمل الفداء .. على أن احتجاب اللاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية، كان عملاً مؤقتاً انتهى بصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.. ولذلك قبل أن يقول "أبى أعظم منى" قال مباشرة لتلاميذه: "لو كنتم تحبوننى ، لكنتم تفرحون لأنى قلت أمضى إلى الآب، لأن أبى أعظم منى" (يو 14: 28) . أى أنكم حزانى الآن لأنى سأصلب وأموت. ولكننى بهذا الأسلوب: من جهة سأفدى العالم وأخلصه. ومن جهة أخرى، سأترك إخلائى لذاتى، وأعود للمجد الذى أخليت منه نفسى. فلو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون إنى ماضٍ للآب.. لأن أبى أعظم منى. أى لأن حالة أبى فى مجده، أعظم من حالتى فى تجسدى . إذن هذه العظمة تختص بالمقارنة بين حالة التجسد وحالة ما قبل التجسد. ولا علاقة لها مطلقاً بالجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت، الأمور التى قال عنها "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 3). فلو كنتم تحبوننى، لكنتم تفرحون أنى راجع إلى تلك العظمة وذلك المجد الذى كان لى عند الآب قبل كون العالم (يو17: 5) . لذلك قيل عنه فى صعوده وجلوسه عن يمين الآب إنه" بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً عن خطايانا، جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى" (عب1: 3). وقيل عن مجيئه الثانى أنه سيأتى بذلك المجد الذى كان له. قال إنه "سوف يأتى فى مجد ابيه، مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). ومادام سيأتى فى مجد أبيه، إذن ليس هو أقل من الآب... وقال أيضاً إنه سيأتى "بمجده ومجد الآب" (لو9: 26). ويمكن أن تؤخذ عبارة "أبى أعظم منى" عن مجرد كرامة الأبوة. مع كونهما طبيعة واحدة ولاهوت واحد. فأى ابن يمكن أن يعطى كرامة لأبيه ويقول "ابى أعظم منى" مع أنه من نفس طبيعته وجوهره. نفس الطبيعة البشرية، وربما نفس الشكل، ونفس فصيلة الدم.. نفس الطبيعة البشرية، ونفس الجنس واللون. ومع أنه مساو لأبيه فى الطبيعة، إلا أنه يقول إكراماً للأبوة أبى أعظم منى. أى أعظم من جهة الأبوة، وليس من جهة الطبيعة أو الجوهر. أنا – فى البنوة – فى حالة من يطيع. وهو – فى الأبوة – فى حالة من يشاء. وفى بنوتى أطعت حتى الموت موت الصليب (فى2: 8).




  قال السيد المسيح فى بدء بشارة مرقس "قد كمل الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله. فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل" (مر1 : 15). ما هو هذا الإنجيل. وهل كان يوجد إنجيل بشر به المسيح ؟·

كلمة إنجيل تعنى أحد البشائر الأربع، التى كتبها متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا، وتعنى أيضاً مجرد عبارة "بشارة مفرحة". الذى أراد المسيح أن يؤمن به الناس هو هذه البشارة المفرحة، بشرى الخلاص، أو بشرى اقتراب الملكوت.. ولكنه لم يقصد مطلقاً الإيمان ببشارة مكتوبة كأحد الأناجيل الأربعة. ولهذا قبل صعوده إلى السماء، لم يطلب من تلاميذه أن يبشروا بإنجيل مكتوب، وإنما قال "تلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم.. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت28 : 19 ، 29). وهكذا قيل عن السيد المسيح كان يعلم الجموع، ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت (مت4 : 23). ونفس عبارة الإنجيل بهذا المعنى: كما قيلت عن السيد المسيح، قيلت عن بولس الرسول. فكتب إلى أهل غلاطية يقول "إن الإنجيل الذى بشرت به، ليس هو بحسب إنسان، لأنى لم أقبله من عند إنسان ولا عُلمته، بل باعلان يسوع المسيح" (غل1 : 11 ، 12). ولا يوجد إنجيل بشر به بولس، إنما يعنى هذه الكرازة، أو هذه البشارة المفرحة. ومع ذلك قال: صعدت إلى الرسل فى أورشليم. وعرضت عليهم الإنجيل الذى أكرز به بين الأمم" (غل2 : 2). ويقصد كرازته وبشارته وليس إنجيلاً مكتوباً... فتؤخذ كلمة إنجيل بمعناها اللغوى، وليس الاصطلاحى. وهكذا قال "لما رأيتهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الإنجيل.." (غل1 : 14). أى حسب تعليم الرب، وليس حسب كتاب مكتوب.




  نقول إن المسيح ابن الله. فهل هو أصغر منه، لأن الابن عادة يكون أصغر من الآب. وقد رأيت أيقونة فى كاتدرائية بالخارج. فيها صورة الآب بلحية بيضاء، والابن بلحية سوداء.·

أولاً: الأيقونة التى رأيتها فى الخارج، فيها أكثر من خطأ: أ- الخطأ الأول هو تصوير الآب. بينما الإنجيل يقول "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبّر" (يو1: 18). ولذلك لما أراد الآب أن نراه، رأيناه فى ابنه الظاهر فى الجسد (1تى3: 16). وهكذا قال السيد المسيح "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9). ب- الخطأ الثانى هو تصوير الآب بلحية بيضاء، والابن بلحية سوداء، مما يوحى بأن الآب أكبر من الابن سناً. وهذا خطأ لاهوتى، لأنهما متساويان فى الأزلية. ولم يحدث فى وقت من الأوقات أن الآب كان بغير الابن. فالابن اللوجوس Logos هو عقل الله الناطق، أو نطق الله العاقل (الكلمة). وعقل الله كان فى الله منذ الأزل، بلا فارق زمنى. ولهذا فإننى عندما رأيت هذه الصورة فى مشاهدتى لكنائس الفاتيكان سنة 1973 – قلت للكاردينال الذى يرافقنى "هذه الصورة أريوسية. ربما الفنان الذى رسمها كانت له موهبة فنية كبيرة. ولكن بغير دراسة لاهوتية سليمة"... +++ ثانياً: الابن يكون أصغر من الآب فى الولادة الجسدانية، ولكن ليس فى الفهم اللاهوتى. وممكن أن توجد ولادة طبيعية بغير فارق زمنى. فمثلا الحرارة تولد من النار، بدون فارق زمنى. لأنه لا يمكن أن توجد نار بدون حرارة تتولد منها. إنها ولادة طبيعية، لا نقول فيها إن المولود أقل عمراً أو زمناً. +++ مثال آخر هو ولادة الشعاع من الشمس، بلا فارق زمنى على الإطلاق. هذه هى خصائص الولادة الطبيعية، وهى غير الولادة الجسدية الزمنية. إنها كولادة النبض من القلب، وولادة الفكر من العقل، والقياس مع الفارق...




  توجد قصتان فى سفر أعمال الرسل لظهور الرب لشاول الطرسوسى، يبدو بينهما بعض التناقض، سواء من جهة الرؤية، أو من جهة السماع. نرجو التوضيح.·

وردت قصة ظهور الرب لشاول فى الإصحاح التاسع. وجاء فيها: "وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين، يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أع9 : 7). كما وردت نفس القصة فى الإصحاح الثانى والعشرين. وفيه قال القديس بولس "والذين كانوا معى، نظروا النور وارتعبوا. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى كلمنى" (أع22 : 9). ومفتاح المشكلة هو أن الرجال المرافقين للقديس بولس الرسول، لم يكونوا فى نفس الدرجة الروحية، التى بها يبصرون ما يبصره، ويسمعون ما يسمعه. كما أن الرؤيا لم تكن لهم، وظهور الرب لم يكن لهم، وحديث الرب لم يكن لهم، إنما المقصود بذلك كله شاول الطرسوسى وحده. ومع ذلك ليس فى القصتين أى تناقض من جهة السماع أو الرؤيا، كما سنرى فى فحص القصتين بتدقيق. ومن ذلك يتبين أن: الرجال المرافقون سمعوا صوت شاول يتكلم مع الرب. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الرب الذى كان يكلمه. وإذا قرأنا العبارتين بالتدقيق، نرى ما يؤيد هذا بلا تناقض: 1- يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً. 2- نظروا النور، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى يكلمنى. الصوت الذى ورد فى العبارة الأولى، هو صوت شاول، سمعوه يتكلم، دون أن يبصروا مع من كان يتكلم. أما الصوت الذى لم يسمعوه فهو صوت الذى كان يكلمه... إذن لا تناقض من جهة الصوت. وكان يمكن أن يوجد تناقض، لو قليل فى العبارة الأولى "يسمعون صوت الذى يكلمنى" أو "يسمعون ما أسمعه". أما عبارة (الصوت) فقط، فهى تعنى هنا صوت شاول. لأن مستوى أولئك الرجال هو أن يسمعوا صوت إنسان وليس صوت الرب... كذلك من جهة الرؤية، نفس الوضع: لقد رأوا النور. ولم يروا الشخص الذى يكلم شاول... وهذا واضح من أسلوب العبارتين فى تدقيق: 1- ولا ينظرون أحداً (أع9 : 7). 2- نظروا النور وارتعبوا (أع22 : 9). إن النور شىء، ووجه وشكل الشخص الذى يتكلم، شىء آخر.




  يقول القديس بولس الرسول "وأعرفكم أيها الأخوة أن الإنجيل الذى بشرت به، إنه ليس بحسب إنسان.. بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح" (غل1 : 11 ، 12). فهل كان هناك إنجيل لبولس ؟!·

الإنجيل كلمة يونانية معناها بشرى. وقد استعملها بولس الرسول بهذا المعنى، دون أن يقصد كتاباً معيناً. فقال فى بعض الأوقات "إنجيل خلاصكم" (أف1 : 3) أى بشرى خلاصكم وقال "إنجيل السلام" (أف6 : 15) أى بشرى السلام أو البشارة بالسلام. وقال "إنجيل مجد المسيح" (2كو 4 : 4) و"إنجيل مجد الله" (1تى 1 : 11) أى البشارة بهذا المجد... ولم تكن توجد طبعاً أناجيل بهذه الأسماء وبغيرها. فعندما يقول بولس الرسول "إنى قد أؤتمنت على إنجيل الغرلة، كما بطرس على إنجيل الختان" (غل2 : 7). إنما يقصد أنه اؤتمن على حمل البشارة لأهل الغرلة أى الأمم، كما اؤتمن بطرس على حمل البشارة إلى أهل الختان أى اليهود.. بشرى الخلاص وبشرى الفداء. دون أن يعنى طبعاً وجود كتاب إسمه إنجيل الغرلة، وكتاب إسمه إنجيل الختان.. ونفس المعنى يؤخذ فى كل تعبيرات الرسول. حينما يقول "قيود الإنجيل" (فل13). إنما يقصد السجن الذى يكابده بسبب مناداته بهذه البشارة. وعندما يقول "أمورى قد آلت أكثر إلى تقدم الإنجيل" (فى1 : 12) يقصد تقدم البشارة بالخلاص. وعندما يقول "ولدتكم بالإنجيل" (1كو 4 : 15) إنما يقصد بهذه البشارة التى بشرتكم بها.. وهكذا فى باقى النصوص، لأنه لم تكن هناك أناجيل مكتوبة فى ذلك الزمان. والسيد المسيح نفسه إستخدم هذا التعبير. ففى أول كرازته، حينما كان يوحنا المعمدان فى السجن، كان المسيح "يكرز ببشارة الملكوت. ويقول قد كمل الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله. فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل (مر1 : 14 ، 15). أى إنجيل هذا الذى كان يقصده المسيح؟ ولم تكن هناك أناجيل مكتوبة، ولم يكن قد أختاره تلاميذه بعد ؟ إنما كان يقصد : آمنوا ببشارة الملكوت هذه. هذه البشرى المفرحة بأن ملكوت الله قد اقترب.. لقد جاءت المسيحية تبشر بالخلاص.. بالخلاص من عقوبة الخطية ومن سلطان الشيطان. الخلاص الأبدى بالفداء. وسميت هذه البشرى إنجيلاً. ونفس الوضع فى كل استخدامات المسيح لكلمة (إنجيل) وهى كثيرة. ولعل من أمثلتها قوله لتلاميذه: "إذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها" (مر16 : 15). ولم يكن هناك أى إنجيل مكتوب فى ذلك الوقت، إنما قصد السيد المسيح إكرزوا ببشرى الخلاص هذه للخليقة كلها. نفس الكلام ينطبق على بولس الرسول فى قوله "الإنجيل الذى بشرت به" أى بشرى الخلاص التى بشرت بها.. وبنفس المعنى قوله : "صعدت أيضاً إلى أورشليم.. وعرضت عليهم الإنجيل الذى أكرز به بين الأمم" (غل2 : 1 ، 2). أى عرضت عليهم الكرازة التى أكرز بها بين الأمم، البشرى التى أبشر بها الأمم، إنه صار لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وهكذا حينما يقول فى رسالته إلى رومية "الله الذى أعبده بروحى فى انجيل إبنه، هو شاهد لى" (رو1 : 9). يقصد فى بشارة إبنه. وليس فى كتاب إسمه إنجيل إبنه أو إنجيل المسيح...




  ذكرتم قداستكم أن بولس الرسول دُعى من الأقانيم الثلاثة، كل أقنوم على حده. والمعروف أن الابن دعاه فى (أع9). والروح القدس دعاه فى (أع13 : 2). ولكن أين توجد فى الكتاب دعوة الآب له ؟·

توجد فى (غل1 : 15 ، 16) فى قوله "ولكن لما سرّ الله الذى أفرزنى من بطن أمى، ودعانى بنعمته، أن يعلن ابنه فىّ لأبشر به بين الأمم، للوقت لم استشر لحماً ولا دماً.."




  قال السيد المسيح "مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو17: 5). وهنا يسأل الأريوسيون: هذا الذى يطلب من الآب أن يمجده، هل من المعقول أن يكون مساوياً للآب الذى يمجده؟·

1- هذه العبارة ذاتها تثبت لاهوت المسيح. فهو يقول "المجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم". إذن فهو موجود قبل كون العالم، وموجود فى مجد. ذلك لأن العالم به كان، بل كل شئ به كان (يو1: 10، 3). أما هذا المجد الذى كان له عند الآب، فهو أنه "بهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره" (عب1: 3). ولا شك أن هذا يعنى المساواة... 2- إن كان الآب يمجد الابن، فالابن يمجد الآب أيضاً. فهو قبل عبارة "مجدنى" يقول "أنا مجدتك على الأرض" (يو17: 4) إذن هو تمجيد متبادل بين الآب والابن. لذلك هو يقول فى بدء هذه المناجاة "أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة. مجد ابنك، ليمجدك ابنك أيضاً" (يو17: 1). 3- وهنا نسأل ما معنى التمجيد، إذا ذُكر عن الآب أو عن الابن؟! بل ما معنى أن البشر أنفسهم يمجدون الله؟ كما يقول الرسول "مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو6: 20). أو كما يقول الرب فى العظة على الجبل "..ليروا أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات" (مت5: 16). 4- تمجيد الله لا يعنى اعطاءه مجداً ليس له!! حاشا. إنما معناه الاعتراف بمجده أو اظهار مجده. فعبارة "أنا مجدتك على الأرض" معناها: أظهرت مجدك، أعلنته، جعلتهم يعترفون بمجدك. عرّفتهم اسمك. اعطيتهم كلامك" (يو17). تماماً مثل عبارة "باركوا الرب "أى اعترفوا ببركته، أو اعلنوا بركته. وهكذا قول السيد المسيح "أيها الآب مجّد اسمك" (يو12: 28)، أى أظهر مجده، أعلنه. وبنفس الوضع إجابة الآب "مجدت، وأمجد أيضاً"، أى أظهرت ذلك. كذلك عبارة "مجدنى" لا تعطنى مجداً جديداً، فهو مجد كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم. فما معناها؟ 5- تعنى إظهر هذا المجد الذى احتجب بإخلاء الذات (فى2: 7). حينما أخذت شكل العبد، وصرت فى الهيئة كإنسان "لا صورة له ولا جمال. محتقر ومخذول من الناس" (أش53: 2، 3). إذن يتمجد يعنى يسترد المجد الذى أخلى ذاته منه، الذى حجبه بتجسده. اسمح الآن – بعد الصليب، وفى الصعود – أن فترة الإخلاء تنتهى لأن "العمل الذى أعطيتنى لأعمل قد أكملته" (يو17: 4). 6- اسمح أن الناسوت يشترك مع اللاهوت فى المجد. وهكذا يشير الرسول إلى "جسد مجده" (فى3: 21)... هذا الجسد الممجد الذى صعد به إلى السماء ليجلس عن يمين الآب. 7- مجده، يشير أيضاً إلى صلبه. الذى اتحد فيه مجد الحب الباذل، ومجد العدل المتحد بالرحمة. مجده حينما ملك على خشبة (مز95)، واشترانا بثمن. وهكذا نرتل له يوم الجمعة العظيمة قائلين "لك القوة والمجد.. عرشك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور" (مز45: 6) (عب1: 8). لهذا لما خرج يهوذا ليسلمه قال "الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان، وتمجد الله فيه" (يو12: 31). أى بدأ مجده كمخلص وفادِِ ومحب.. وقال بعدها "فإن كان الله قد تمجد فيه، فإن الله سيمجده فى ذاته، ويمجده سريعاً". 8- نلاحظ ذلك أيضاً فى علاقة الابن بالروح القدس: قال عن الروح القدس "ذاك يمجدنى، لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو16: 14). يمجدنى هنا، لا تعنى أن الروح القدس أكبر من الابن فيعطيه مجداً، لأن الابن يقول عنه "يأخذ مما لى". ولا تعنى أن الابن أعظم، فهما أقنومان متساويان. إنما تعنى يظهر مجده للناس. 9- وظهر ذلك أيضاً من جهة استجابة الآب للصلاة عن طريق الابن. إذ قال الرب لتلاميذه "ومهما سألتم باسمى، فذاك أفعله. ليتمجد الآب بالابن" (يو14: 13). يتمجد الآب تعنى يظهر مجده فى استجابته. وعبارة بالابن، لأن الصلاة باسمه، أى عن طريقه... 10- إن الله لا يزيد ولا ينقص. سواء من جهة المجد أو غيره. لا يزيد، لأنه لا يوجد أزيد مما هو فيه. لا يأخذ مجداً أزيد، لأن طبيعته لا حدود لها. ولا ينقص، لأن هذا ضد كمال لاهوته... فعبارة مجدنى لا تعنى أعطنى مجداً ليس لى، إنما أظهر مجدى الأزلى وبالمثل عبارة "مجدتك"، وكل تمجيد متبادل بين الأقانيم

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

يسئ الأريوسيون فهم الآية التى قال فيها سيدنا يسوع المسيح "أبى أعظم منى" (يو14: 28). كما لو أن الآب أعظم من الابن فى الجوهر أو فى الطبيعة!! فما تفسيرها الصحيح؟·

هذه الآية لا تدل على أن الآب أعظم من الابن، لأنهما واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت. وأحب أن أبين هنا خطورة استخدام الآية الواحدة. فالذى يريد أن يستخرج عقيدة من الإنجيل، يجب أن يفهمه ككل، ولا يأخذ آية واحدة مستقلة عن باقى الكتب، ليستنتج منها مفهوماً خاصاً يتعارض مع روح الإنجيل كله، ويتناقض مع باقى الإنجيل. ويكفى هنا أن نسجل ما قاله السيد المسيح: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 30). واحد فى اللاهوت، وفى الطبيعة وفى الجوهر. وهذا ما فهمه اليهود من قوله هذا، لأنهم لما سمعوه "امسكوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يو10: 31). وقد كرر السيد المسيح نفس المعنى مرتين فى مناجاته مع الآب، إذ قال له عن التلاميذ "أيها الآب احفظهم فى اسمك الذين أعطيتنى، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا واحد" (يو17: 11). وكرر هذه العبارة أيضاً "ليكونوا واحداً"، كما أننا لاهوت واحد وطبيعة واحدة. وما أكثر العبارات التى قالها عن وحدته مع الآب. مثل قوله "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9). وقوله للآب "كل ما هو لى، فهو لك. وكل ما هو لك، فهو لى" (يو17: 10). وقوله عن هذا لتلاميذه "كل ما للآب، هو لى" (يو16: 15). إذن فهو ليس أقل من الآب فى شئ، مادام كل ما للآب هو له... وأيضاً قوله "إنى أنا فى الآب، والآب فىّ" (يو14: 11) (يو10: 37، 38)، وقوله للآب "أنت أيها الآب فىّ، وأنا فيك" (يو17: 21).. وماذا يعنى أن الآب فيه؟ يفسر هذا قول الكتاب عن المسيح أن "فيه يحلّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو2: 9). +++ إذن ما معنى عبارة "أبى أعظم منى"؟ وفى أية مناسبة قد قيلت؟ وما دلالة ذلك؟ قال "أبى أعظم منى" فى حالة إخلائه لذاته. كما ورد فى الكتاب "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى ذاته، آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً فى شبه الناس.." (فى2: 6، 7). أى أن كونه معادلاً أو مساوياً للآب، لم يكن أمراً يحسب خلسة، أى يأخذ شيئاً ليس له. بل وهو مساو للآب، أخلى ذاته من هذا المجد، فى تجسده، حينما أخذ صورة العبد. وفى إتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية، صار فى شبه الناس... فهو على الأرض فى صورة تبدو غير ممجدة، وغير عظمة الآب الممجد. على الأرض تعرض لانتقادات الناس وشتائمهم واتهاماتهم. ولم يكن له موضع يسند فيه رأسه (لو9: 58). وقيل عنه فى سفر أشعياء إنه كان "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن" "محتقر ومخذول من الناس" "لا صورة له ولا جمال، ولا منظر فنشتهيه" (أش53: 2، 3). وقيل عنه فى آلامه إنه "ظُلم، أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه" (اش53: 7). هذه هى الحالة التى قال عنها "أبى أعظم منى". لأنه أخذ طبيعتنا التى يمكن أن تتعب وتتألم وتموت. ولكنه أخذها بإرادته لأجل فدائنا، أخذ هذه الطبيعة البشرية التى حجب فيها مجد لاهوته على الناس، لكى يتمكن من القيام بعمل الفداء .. على أن احتجاب اللاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية، كان عملاً مؤقتاً انتهى بصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.. ولذلك قبل أن يقول "أبى أعظم منى" قال مباشرة لتلاميذه: "لو كنتم تحبوننى ، لكنتم تفرحون لأنى قلت أمضى إلى الآب، لأن أبى أعظم منى" (يو 14: 28) . أى أنكم حزانى الآن لأنى سأصلب وأموت. ولكننى بهذا الأسلوب: من جهة سأفدى العالم وأخلصه. ومن جهة أخرى، سأترك إخلائى لذاتى، وأعود للمجد الذى أخليت منه نفسى. فلو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون إنى ماضٍ للآب.. لأن أبى أعظم منى. أى لأن حالة أبى فى مجده، أعظم من حالتى فى تجسدى . إذن هذه العظمة تختص بالمقارنة بين حالة التجسد وحالة ما قبل التجسد. ولا علاقة لها مطلقاً بالجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت، الأمور التى قال عنها "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 3). فلو كنتم تحبوننى، لكنتم تفرحون أنى راجع إلى تلك العظمة وذلك المجد الذى كان لى عند الآب قبل كون العالم (يو17: 5) . لذلك قيل عنه فى صعوده وجلوسه عن يمين الآب إنه" بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً عن خطايانا، جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى" (عب1: 3). وقيل عن مجيئه الثانى أنه سيأتى بذلك المجد الذى كان له. قال إنه "سوف يأتى فى مجد ابيه، مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). ومادام سيأتى فى مجد أبيه، إذن ليس هو أقل من الآب... وقال أيضاً إنه سيأتى "بمجده ومجد الآب" (لو9: 26). ويمكن أن تؤخذ عبارة "أبى أعظم منى" عن مجرد كرامة الأبوة. مع كونهما طبيعة واحدة ولاهوت واحد. فأى ابن يمكن أن يعطى كرامة لأبيه ويقول "ابى أعظم منى" مع أنه من نفس طبيعته وجوهره. نفس الطبيعة البشرية، وربما نفس الشكل، ونفس فصيلة الدم.. نفس الطبيعة البشرية، ونفس الجنس واللون. ومع أنه مساو لأبيه فى الطبيعة، إلا أنه يقول إكراماً للأبوة أبى أعظم منى. أى أعظم من جهة الأبوة، وليس من جهة الطبيعة أو الجوهر. أنا – فى البنوة – فى حالة من يطيع. وهو – فى الأبوة – فى حالة من يشاء. وفى بنوتى أطعت حتى الموت موت الصليب (فى2: 8).




  قال السيد المسيح فى بدء بشارة مرقس "قد كمل الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله. فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل" (مر1 : 15). ما هو هذا الإنجيل. وهل كان يوجد إنجيل بشر به المسيح ؟·

كلمة إنجيل تعنى أحد البشائر الأربع، التى كتبها متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا، وتعنى أيضاً مجرد عبارة "بشارة مفرحة". الذى أراد المسيح أن يؤمن به الناس هو هذه البشارة المفرحة، بشرى الخلاص، أو بشرى اقتراب الملكوت.. ولكنه لم يقصد مطلقاً الإيمان ببشارة مكتوبة كأحد الأناجيل الأربعة. ولهذا قبل صعوده إلى السماء، لم يطلب من تلاميذه أن يبشروا بإنجيل مكتوب، وإنما قال "تلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم.. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت28 : 19 ، 29). وهكذا قيل عن السيد المسيح كان يعلم الجموع، ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت (مت4 : 23). ونفس عبارة الإنجيل بهذا المعنى: كما قيلت عن السيد المسيح، قيلت عن بولس الرسول. فكتب إلى أهل غلاطية يقول "إن الإنجيل الذى بشرت به، ليس هو بحسب إنسان، لأنى لم أقبله من عند إنسان ولا عُلمته، بل باعلان يسوع المسيح" (غل1 : 11 ، 12). ولا يوجد إنجيل بشر به بولس، إنما يعنى هذه الكرازة، أو هذه البشارة المفرحة. ومع ذلك قال: صعدت إلى الرسل فى أورشليم. وعرضت عليهم الإنجيل الذى أكرز به بين الأمم" (غل2 : 2). ويقصد كرازته وبشارته وليس إنجيلاً مكتوباً... فتؤخذ كلمة إنجيل بمعناها اللغوى، وليس الاصطلاحى. وهكذا قال "لما رأيتهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الإنجيل.." (غل1 : 14). أى حسب تعليم الرب، وليس حسب كتاب مكتوب.




  نقول إن المسيح ابن الله. فهل هو أصغر منه، لأن الابن عادة يكون أصغر من الآب. وقد رأيت أيقونة فى كاتدرائية بالخارج. فيها صورة الآب بلحية بيضاء، والابن بلحية سوداء.·

أولاً: الأيقونة التى رأيتها فى الخارج، فيها أكثر من خطأ: أ- الخطأ الأول هو تصوير الآب. بينما الإنجيل يقول "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبّر" (يو1: 18). ولذلك لما أراد الآب أن نراه، رأيناه فى ابنه الظاهر فى الجسد (1تى3: 16). وهكذا قال السيد المسيح "من رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9). ب- الخطأ الثانى هو تصوير الآب بلحية بيضاء، والابن بلحية سوداء، مما يوحى بأن الآب أكبر من الابن سناً. وهذا خطأ لاهوتى، لأنهما متساويان فى الأزلية. ولم يحدث فى وقت من الأوقات أن الآب كان بغير الابن. فالابن اللوجوس Logos هو عقل الله الناطق، أو نطق الله العاقل (الكلمة). وعقل الله كان فى الله منذ الأزل، بلا فارق زمنى. ولهذا فإننى عندما رأيت هذه الصورة فى مشاهدتى لكنائس الفاتيكان سنة 1973 – قلت للكاردينال الذى يرافقنى "هذه الصورة أريوسية. ربما الفنان الذى رسمها كانت له موهبة فنية كبيرة. ولكن بغير دراسة لاهوتية سليمة"... +++ ثانياً: الابن يكون أصغر من الآب فى الولادة الجسدانية، ولكن ليس فى الفهم اللاهوتى. وممكن أن توجد ولادة طبيعية بغير فارق زمنى. فمثلا الحرارة تولد من النار، بدون فارق زمنى. لأنه لا يمكن أن توجد نار بدون حرارة تتولد منها. إنها ولادة طبيعية، لا نقول فيها إن المولود أقل عمراً أو زمناً. +++ مثال آخر هو ولادة الشعاع من الشمس، بلا فارق زمنى على الإطلاق. هذه هى خصائص الولادة الطبيعية، وهى غير الولادة الجسدية الزمنية. إنها كولادة النبض من القلب، وولادة الفكر من العقل، والقياس مع الفارق...




  توجد قصتان فى سفر أعمال الرسل لظهور الرب لشاول الطرسوسى، يبدو بينهما بعض التناقض، سواء من جهة الرؤية، أو من جهة السماع. نرجو التوضيح.·

وردت قصة ظهور الرب لشاول فى الإصحاح التاسع. وجاء فيها: "وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين، يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً" (أع9 : 7). كما وردت نفس القصة فى الإصحاح الثانى والعشرين. وفيه قال القديس بولس "والذين كانوا معى، نظروا النور وارتعبوا. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى كلمنى" (أع22 : 9). ومفتاح المشكلة هو أن الرجال المرافقين للقديس بولس الرسول، لم يكونوا فى نفس الدرجة الروحية، التى بها يبصرون ما يبصره، ويسمعون ما يسمعه. كما أن الرؤيا لم تكن لهم، وظهور الرب لم يكن لهم، وحديث الرب لم يكن لهم، إنما المقصود بذلك كله شاول الطرسوسى وحده. ومع ذلك ليس فى القصتين أى تناقض من جهة السماع أو الرؤيا، كما سنرى فى فحص القصتين بتدقيق. ومن ذلك يتبين أن: الرجال المرافقون سمعوا صوت شاول يتكلم مع الرب. ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الرب الذى كان يكلمه. وإذا قرأنا العبارتين بالتدقيق، نرى ما يؤيد هذا بلا تناقض: 1- يسمعون الصوت، ولا ينظرون أحداً. 2- نظروا النور، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذى يكلمنى. الصوت الذى ورد فى العبارة الأولى، هو صوت شاول، سمعوه يتكلم، دون أن يبصروا مع من كان يتكلم. أما الصوت الذى لم يسمعوه فهو صوت الذى كان يكلمه... إذن لا تناقض من جهة الصوت. وكان يمكن أن يوجد تناقض، لو قليل فى العبارة الأولى "يسمعون صوت الذى يكلمنى" أو "يسمعون ما أسمعه". أما عبارة (الصوت) فقط، فهى تعنى هنا صوت شاول. لأن مستوى أولئك الرجال هو أن يسمعوا صوت إنسان وليس صوت الرب... كذلك من جهة الرؤية، نفس الوضع: لقد رأوا النور. ولم يروا الشخص الذى يكلم شاول... وهذا واضح من أسلوب العبارتين فى تدقيق: 1- ولا ينظرون أحداً (أع9 : 7). 2- نظروا النور وارتعبوا (أع22 : 9). إن النور شىء، ووجه وشكل الشخص الذى يتكلم، شىء آخر.




  يقول القديس بولس الرسول "وأعرفكم أيها الأخوة أن الإنجيل الذى بشرت به، إنه ليس بحسب إنسان.. بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح" (غل1 : 11 ، 12). فهل كان هناك إنجيل لبولس ؟!·

الإنجيل كلمة يونانية معناها بشرى. وقد استعملها بولس الرسول بهذا المعنى، دون أن يقصد كتاباً معيناً. فقال فى بعض الأوقات "إنجيل خلاصكم" (أف1 : 3) أى بشرى خلاصكم وقال "إنجيل السلام" (أف6 : 15) أى بشرى السلام أو البشارة بالسلام. وقال "إنجيل مجد المسيح" (2كو 4 : 4) و"إنجيل مجد الله" (1تى 1 : 11) أى البشارة بهذا المجد... ولم تكن توجد طبعاً أناجيل بهذه الأسماء وبغيرها. فعندما يقول بولس الرسول "إنى قد أؤتمنت على إنجيل الغرلة، كما بطرس على إنجيل الختان" (غل2 : 7). إنما يقصد أنه اؤتمن على حمل البشارة لأهل الغرلة أى الأمم، كما اؤتمن بطرس على حمل البشارة إلى أهل الختان أى اليهود.. بشرى الخلاص وبشرى الفداء. دون أن يعنى طبعاً وجود كتاب إسمه إنجيل الغرلة، وكتاب إسمه إنجيل الختان.. ونفس المعنى يؤخذ فى كل تعبيرات الرسول. حينما يقول "قيود الإنجيل" (فل13). إنما يقصد السجن الذى يكابده بسبب مناداته بهذه البشارة. وعندما يقول "أمورى قد آلت أكثر إلى تقدم الإنجيل" (فى1 : 12) يقصد تقدم البشارة بالخلاص. وعندما يقول "ولدتكم بالإنجيل" (1كو 4 : 15) إنما يقصد بهذه البشارة التى بشرتكم بها.. وهكذا فى باقى النصوص، لأنه لم تكن هناك أناجيل مكتوبة فى ذلك الزمان. والسيد المسيح نفسه إستخدم هذا التعبير. ففى أول كرازته، حينما كان يوحنا المعمدان فى السجن، كان المسيح "يكرز ببشارة الملكوت. ويقول قد كمل الزمان، واقترب ملكوت الله. فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل (مر1 : 14 ، 15). أى إنجيل هذا الذى كان يقصده المسيح؟ ولم تكن هناك أناجيل مكتوبة، ولم يكن قد أختاره تلاميذه بعد ؟ إنما كان يقصد : آمنوا ببشارة الملكوت هذه. هذه البشرى المفرحة بأن ملكوت الله قد اقترب.. لقد جاءت المسيحية تبشر بالخلاص.. بالخلاص من عقوبة الخطية ومن سلطان الشيطان. الخلاص الأبدى بالفداء. وسميت هذه البشرى إنجيلاً. ونفس الوضع فى كل استخدامات المسيح لكلمة (إنجيل) وهى كثيرة. ولعل من أمثلتها قوله لتلاميذه: "إذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها" (مر16 : 15). ولم يكن هناك أى إنجيل مكتوب فى ذلك الوقت، إنما قصد السيد المسيح إكرزوا ببشرى الخلاص هذه للخليقة كلها. نفس الكلام ينطبق على بولس الرسول فى قوله "الإنجيل الذى بشرت به" أى بشرى الخلاص التى بشرت بها.. وبنفس المعنى قوله : "صعدت أيضاً إلى أورشليم.. وعرضت عليهم الإنجيل الذى أكرز به بين الأمم" (غل2 : 1 ، 2). أى عرضت عليهم الكرازة التى أكرز بها بين الأمم، البشرى التى أبشر بها الأمم، إنه صار لهم الخلاص أيضاً. وهكذا حينما يقول فى رسالته إلى رومية "الله الذى أعبده بروحى فى انجيل إبنه، هو شاهد لى" (رو1 : 9). يقصد فى بشارة إبنه. وليس فى كتاب إسمه إنجيل إبنه أو إنجيل المسيح...




  ذكرتم قداستكم أن بولس الرسول دُعى من الأقانيم الثلاثة، كل أقنوم على حده. والمعروف أن الابن دعاه فى (أع9). والروح القدس دعاه فى (أع13 : 2). ولكن أين توجد فى الكتاب دعوة الآب له ؟·

توجد فى (غل1 : 15 ، 16) فى قوله "ولكن لما سرّ الله الذى أفرزنى من بطن أمى، ودعانى بنعمته، أن يعلن ابنه فىّ لأبشر به بين الأمم، للوقت لم استشر لحماً ولا دماً.."




  قال السيد المسيح "مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو17: 5). وهنا يسأل الأريوسيون: هذا الذى يطلب من الآب أن يمجده، هل من المعقول أن يكون مساوياً للآب الذى يمجده؟·

1- هذه العبارة ذاتها تثبت لاهوت المسيح. فهو يقول "المجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم". إذن فهو موجود قبل كون العالم، وموجود فى مجد. ذلك لأن العالم به كان، بل كل شئ به كان (يو1: 10، 3). أما هذا المجد الذى كان له عند الآب، فهو أنه "بهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره" (عب1: 3). ولا شك أن هذا يعنى المساواة... 2- إن كان الآب يمجد الابن، فالابن يمجد الآب أيضاً. فهو قبل عبارة "مجدنى" يقول "أنا مجدتك على الأرض" (يو17: 4) إذن هو تمجيد متبادل بين الآب والابن. لذلك هو يقول فى بدء هذه المناجاة "أيها الآب قد أتت الساعة. مجد ابنك، ليمجدك ابنك أيضاً" (يو17: 1). 3- وهنا نسأل ما معنى التمجيد، إذا ذُكر عن الآب أو عن الابن؟! بل ما معنى أن البشر أنفسهم يمجدون الله؟ كما يقول الرسول "مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى هى لله" (1كو6: 20). أو كما يقول الرب فى العظة على الجبل "..ليروا أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات" (مت5: 16). 4- تمجيد الله لا يعنى اعطاءه مجداً ليس له!! حاشا. إنما معناه الاعتراف بمجده أو اظهار مجده. فعبارة "أنا مجدتك على الأرض" معناها: أظهرت مجدك، أعلنته، جعلتهم يعترفون بمجدك. عرّفتهم اسمك. اعطيتهم كلامك" (يو17). تماماً مثل عبارة "باركوا الرب "أى اعترفوا ببركته، أو اعلنوا بركته. وهكذا قول السيد المسيح "أيها الآب مجّد اسمك" (يو12: 28)، أى أظهر مجده، أعلنه. وبنفس الوضع إجابة الآب "مجدت، وأمجد أيضاً"، أى أظهرت ذلك. كذلك عبارة "مجدنى" لا تعطنى مجداً جديداً، فهو مجد كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم. فما معناها؟ 5- تعنى إظهر هذا المجد الذى احتجب بإخلاء الذات (فى2: 7). حينما أخذت شكل العبد، وصرت فى الهيئة كإنسان "لا صورة له ولا جمال. محتقر ومخذول من الناس" (أش53: 2، 3). إذن يتمجد يعنى يسترد المجد الذى أخلى ذاته منه، الذى حجبه بتجسده. اسمح الآن – بعد الصليب، وفى الصعود – أن فترة الإخلاء تنتهى لأن "العمل الذى أعطيتنى لأعمل قد أكملته" (يو17: 4). 6- اسمح أن الناسوت يشترك مع اللاهوت فى المجد. وهكذا يشير الرسول إلى "جسد مجده" (فى3: 21)... هذا الجسد الممجد الذى صعد به إلى السماء ليجلس عن يمين الآب. 7- مجده، يشير أيضاً إلى صلبه. الذى اتحد فيه مجد الحب الباذل، ومجد العدل المتحد بالرحمة. مجده حينما ملك على خشبة (مز95)، واشترانا بثمن. وهكذا نرتل له يوم الجمعة العظيمة قائلين "لك القوة والمجد.. عرشك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور" (مز45: 6) (عب1: 8). لهذا لما خرج يهوذا ليسلمه قال "الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان، وتمجد الله فيه" (يو12: 31). أى بدأ مجده كمخلص وفادِِ ومحب.. وقال بعدها "فإن كان الله قد تمجد فيه، فإن الله سيمجده فى ذاته، ويمجده سريعاً". 8- نلاحظ ذلك أيضاً فى علاقة الابن بالروح القدس: قال عن الروح القدس "ذاك يمجدنى، لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم" (يو16: 14). يمجدنى هنا، لا تعنى أن الروح القدس أكبر من الابن فيعطيه مجداً، لأن الابن يقول عنه "يأخذ مما لى". ولا تعنى أن الابن أعظم، فهما أقنومان متساويان. إنما تعنى يظهر مجده للناس. 9- وظهر ذلك أيضاً من جهة استجابة الآب للصلاة عن طريق الابن. إذ قال الرب لتلاميذه "ومهما سألتم باسمى، فذاك أفعله. ليتمجد الآب بالابن" (يو14: 13). يتمجد الآب تعنى يظهر مجده فى استجابته. وعبارة بالابن، لأن الصلاة باسمه، أى عن طريقه... 10- إن الله لا يزيد ولا ينقص. سواء من جهة المجد أو غيره. لا يزيد، لأنه لا يوجد أزيد مما هو فيه. لا يأخذ مجداً أزيد، لأن طبيعته لا حدود لها. ولا ينقص، لأن هذا ضد كمال لاهوته... فعبارة مجدنى لا تعنى أعطنى مجداً ليس لى، إنما أظهر مجدى الأزلى وبالمثل عبارة "مجدتك"، وكل تمجيد متبادل بين الأقانيم

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

هل تم تخريف الأنجيل

هذا الموضوع يمكن الرد عليه من نواح متعددة منها : 1- من الذى حرّفه ؟ وفى أى عصر ؟ وهل كتب ذلك فى أى تاريخ ؟ إن حادثة خطيرة كهذه، ما كان يمكن أن تمر دون أن تثار حولها ضجة كبرى لابد أن يسجلها التاريخ. وواضح أن التاريخ لم يسجل أية إشارة عن مثل هذا الإتهام الخطير. لا فى التاريخ المدنى، ولا فى التاريخ المسيحى، ولا فى تاريخ غير المسيحيين. ولم يحدث إتهام لأحد معين من ملايين المسيحيين بتحريف الإنجيل، ولا أى اتهام لكنيسة معينة، ولا تاريخ لذلك... 2- كذلك كانت نسخ الكتاب المقدس قد وصلت إلى كل أرجاء المسكونة. فالمسيحية بعد حوالى 35 سنة منذ صعود السيد المسيح، كانت قد انتشرت فى آسيا وأوروبا وافريقيا. فانتشرت فى فلسطين وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وفى تركيا، ووصلت إلى العرب والهند. وفى أوروبا وصلت إلى بلاد اليونان وقبرص وايطاليا ومالطة وامتدت غرباً إلى الهند. وفى افريقيا وصلت إلى مصر وليبيا وامتدت جنوباً وخلال القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت قد وصلت إلى كل بلاد المسكونة. وكل تلك البلاد، كانت عندها نسخ من الإنجيل... كما تمت ترجمة الأناجيل إلى اللغات المحلية. ومن أقدم ترجماته: الترجمة القبطية فى مصر، والترجمة السريانية فى سوريا التى عرفت بالترجمة البسيطة (البيشيطو)، والترجمة اللاتينية القديمة. كل ذلك فى القرن الثانى، غير الترجمات التى انتشرت فى باقى البلاد، غير اللغة اليونانية الأصلية، يضاف إلى هذا الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم التى تمت فى عهد بطليموس الثانى (فيلادلفوس) فى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. فكيف كان يمكن جمع نسخ الإنجيل من كل بلاد المسكونة، وجمع كل الترجمات، وتحريف كل ذلك معاً ؟! ألا يبدو الأمر مستحيلاً من الناحية العملية ؟! هذا لو فكر أحد فى ذلك أصلاً !! 3- ثم من يجرؤ على ذلك ؟! وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحيى العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك ؟! المعروف أن المسيحية حينما قامت، كانت تتربص بها اليهودية التى طالما اتهمت المسيحيين عند الحكام الرومان. فلو حرّف المسيحيون إنجيليهم، لفضحهم اليهود. كذلك كان فلاسفة الوثنيين فى صراع مع المسيحيين الذين ينمون فى العدد على حسابهم. وكانوا يدرسون الإنجيل للرد عليه. فلو حرف المسيحيون الإنجيل، لفضحهم الوثنيون وفلاسفتهم.. يضاف إلى كل هذا إنقسامات داخل صفوف المسيحيين، فانحرف البعض منهم عن الإيمان المسيحى، وأسمتهم الكنيسة بالهراطقة، وحاربتهم فكرياً وكنسياً. فلو قامت الكنيسة بتحريف الإنجيل، لوقف ضدها الهراطقة وشهروا بها.. ولو قامت كنيسة معينة بتحريف بعض نسخها أو كلها، لحرمتها الكنائس الأخرى. ولقد شهد القرن الرابع هرطقات عنيفة هزت أركان العالم المسيحى، ومن أمثلتها الهرطقة الأريوسية التى انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكونى الأول الذى اجتمع فيه 318 أسقفاً مندوبين عن كنائس العالم كله سنة 325م وقرروا حرم أريوس. وبقى الأريوسيون شوكة فى جسد الكنيسة وبخاصة لصلتهم بالأمبراطور، مما جعلهم يقدرون على نفى القديس أثناسيوس وعزله أربع مرات.. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون على تحريف الإنجيل ؟! حدثت بعد ذلك هرطقات عديدة، مثل هرطقات سابليوس وأبوليناريوس، ومانى، ومقدونيوس، ونسطور، وأوطاخى، وغيرهم. كل ذلك فى القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون لو حدث تحريف شىء من الإنجيل ؟! ومن غير المعقول أن تتفق كل كنائس العالم مع الهراطقة الذى حرمتهم الكنيسة، على تحريف الإنجيل الذى يؤمن به الجميع ؟! 4- يوجد كذلك فى المتاحف نسخ للإنجيل ترجع إلى القرن الرابع، تماماً كالإنجيل الذى فى أيدينا الآن. ونقصد بها : النسخة السينائية، والنسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة الافرامية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. وكل منها تحوى كل كتب العهد الجديد التى فى أيدينا، بنفس النص بلا تغيير. وهى مأخوذة طبعاً عن نسخ أقدم منها. ويستطيع أى إنسان أن يرى تلك النسخ القديمة، ويرى أنها نفس إنجيلنا الحالى. 5- كذلك نحب أن نذكر ملاحظة هامة أساسية وهى : كلمة تحريف لا يمكن إثباتها علمياً إلا بالمقارنة : أى مقارنة الإنجيل الأصلى بالإنجيل الذى يُقال بتحريفة. والمقارنة تظهر أين يوجد ذلك التحريف؟ فى أى فصل من فصول الإنجيل ؟ وفى أى الآيات ؟ أما إذا لم تحدث مقارنة كهذه، يكون هذا الإتهام الخطير، بلا بينة، بلا دليل، بلا إثبات، بلا بحث علمى.. وبالتالى لا يكون مقنعاً لأحد.



  هل توجد آيات صريحة فى الكتاب المقدس تذكر لاهوت المسيح؟ يسرنا إيراد بعض منها..·

نعم، توجد آيات كثيرة، نذكر من بينها: قول بولس الرسول عن اليهود ".. ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد، الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد آمين" (رو9: 5). مقدمة إنجيل يوحنا واضحة جداً. إذ ورد فيها: "فى البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1: 1). وفى نفس الفصل ينسب إليه خلق كل شئ، فيقول "كل شئ به كان. وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو1: 3). وعن لاهوت المسيح وتجسده يقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس "وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى، الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1يو 3: 16). وعن هذا الفداء الذى قدمه المسيح كإله يقول بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس "أحترزوا إذن لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة، لترعوا كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه" (أع20: 28) وطبعاً ما كان ممكناً أن الله يقتنى الكنيسة بدمه، لولا أنه أخذ جسداً، سفك دمه على الصليب. ولقد اعترف القديس توما الرسول بلاهوت المسيح، لما وضع أصبعه على جروحه بعد قيامته، وقال له "ربى وإلهى" (يو20: 28). وقد قبل السيد المسيح من توما هذا الإيمان بلاهوته. وقال له موبخاً شكوكه "لأنك رأيتنى يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا". وحتى إسم السيد المسيح الذى بشر به الملاك، قال "ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل، الذى تفسيره الله معنا" (مت1: 23). وكان هذا إتماماً لقول النبى أشعياء "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (أش7: 14)، لقد صار الله نفسه آية للناس بميلاده من العذراء. وما أكثر الآيات التى تنسب كل صفات الله للمسيح.



  السيد المسيح يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات. فمن هم الأحياء ومن هم الأموات ؟·

+ الأموات الذين يدينهم الرب هم الأموات وقت مجيئه، الذين سيقيمهم من الموت ويدينهم (يو5 : 28 ، 29). والأحياء هم الذين سيكونون أحياء وقت المجىء الثانى للرب، وهؤلاء سيدخلون الدينونة أيضاً. + عموماً المقصود هو إدانة الجميع : بما فى ذلك البشر الذين يموتون بانفصال أرواحهم عن أجسادهم. أو إدانة الشياطين الذين لا يموتون بالجسد مثل البشر، لكن لهم أرواح حية ينطبق عليها قول الكتاب "لك اسم أنك حى، وأنت ميت" (رؤ3 : 1). + ويمكن أن عبارة أحياء تنطبق على الأبرار، وعبارة (أموات) تنطبق على الأشرار، كما قال الأب عن الابن الضال "ابنى هذا كان ميتاً فعاش" (لو15 : 23 ، 32). + عبارة الأحياء قد تنطبق أيضاً على الأرواح التى لا تموت بطبيعتها، كالأرواح النجسة الشريرة (الشياطين). والأموات تعنى البشر المائتين.



  لماذا كان السيد المسيح يلقب نفسه بابن الإنسان؟ هل فى هذا عدم إعتراف منه بلاهوته؟ ولماذا لم يقل إنه ابن الله؟·

السيد المسيح إستخدم لقب ابن الإنسان. ولكن كان يقول أيضاً إنه ابن الله... قال هذا عن نفسه فى حديثه مع المولود أعمى، فآمن به وسجد له (يو9: 35- 38). وكان يلقب نفسه أحياناً [الابن] بأسلوب يدل على لاهوته كقوله "لكى يكرم الجميع الإبن، كما يكرمون الآب" (يو5: 21- 23). وقوله أيضاً "ليس أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلا الآب. ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (لو10: 22). وقوله أيضاً عن نفسه "إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة أنتم أحرار" (يو8: 36). وقد قبل المسيح أن يدُعى ابن الله، وجعل هذا أساساً للإيمان وطوّب بطرس على هذا الإعتراف. قبل هذا الإعتراف من نثنائيل (يو1: 49)، ومن مرثا (يو11: 27)، ومن الذين رأوه "ماشياً على الماء" (مت14: 33). وطوّب بطرس لما قال له "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله". وقال "طوباك يا سمعان بن يونا. إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك، لكن أبى الذى فى السموات" (مت16: 16، 17). وفى الإنجيل شهادات كثيرة عن أن المسيح ابن الله. إنجيل مرقس يبدأ بعبارة "بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح إبن الله" (مر1: 1). وكانت هذه هى بشارة الملاك للعذراء بقوله "فلذلك القدوس المولود منك يُدعى إبن الله" (لو1: 35). بل هذه كانت شهادة الآب وقت العماد (مت3: 17)، وعلى جبل التجلى (مر9: 7)، (2بط1: 17، 18). وقول الآب فى قصة الكرامين الأردياء "أرسل إبنى الحبيب" (لو20: 13). وقوله أيضاً "من مصر دعوت إبنى" (مت2: 15). وكانت هذه هى كرازة بولس الرسول (أع9: 20)، ويوحنا الرسول (1يو4: 15)، وباقى الرسل. إذن لم يقتصر الأمر على لقب ابن الإنسان. بل إنه دُعى ابن الله، والابن، والابن الوحيد. وقد شرحنا هذا بالتفصيل فى السؤال عن الفرق بين بنوتنا لله، وبنوة المسيح لله. بقى أن نقول: إستخدم المسيح لقب ابن الإنسان فى مناسبات تدل على لاهوته. 1- فهو كابن الإنسان له سلطان أن يغفر الخطايا. وهذا واضح من حديثه مع الكتبة فى قصة شفائه للمفلوج، إذ قال لهم: ولكن لكى تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم إحمل سريرك وإذهب إلى بيتك (مت9: 2- 6). 2- وهو كابن الإنسان يوجد فى السماء والأرض معاً. كما قال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (يو3: 13). فقد أوضح أنه موجود فى السماء، فى نفس الوقت الذى يكلم فيه نيقوديموس على الأرض. وهذا دليل على لاهوته. 3- قال إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت. فلما لامه الفريسيون على أن تلاميذه قطفوا السنابل فى يوم السبت لما جاعوا، قائلين له "هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون ما لا يحل فعله فى السبوت" شرح لهم الأمر وقال "فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مت12: 8). ورب السبت هو الله. 4- قال إن الملائكة يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان. لما تعجب نثنائيل من معرفة الرب للغيب فى رؤيته تحت التينة وقال له "يا معلم أنت ابن الله" لم ينكر أنه ابن الله، إنما قال له "سوف ترى أعظم من هذا.. من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة، وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان" (يو1: 48- 51). إذن تعبير ابن الإنسان هنا، لا يعنى مجرد بشر عادى، بل له الكرامة الإلهية. 5- وقال إن ابن الإنسان يجلس عن يمين القوة ويأتى على سحاب السماء. فلما حوكم وقال له رئيس الكهنة "أستحلفك بالله الحى أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟ أجابه "أنت قلت. وأيضاً أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء" (مت26: 63- 65). وفهم رئيس الكهنة قوة الكلمة، فمزق ثيابه، وقال قد جدف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود! ونفس الشهادة تقريباً صدرت عن القديس اسطفانوس إذ قال فى وقت استشهاده "ها أنا أنظر السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائم عن يمين الله" (اع7: 56). 6- وقال إنه كابن الإنسان سيدين العالم. والمعروف أن الله هو "ديان الأرض كلها" (تك18: 25). وقد قال السيد المسيح عن مجيئه الثانى "إن إبن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه، مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). ونلاحظ هنا فى قوله "مع ملائكته، نسب الملائكة إليه وهم ملائكة الله. ونلاحظ فى عبارة (مجد أبيه) معنى لاهوتياً هو: 7- قال إنه هو ابن الله له مجد أبيه، فيما هو ابن الإنسان. ابن الإنسان يأتى فى مجد أبيه، أى فى مجد الله أبيه. فهو إبن الإنسان، وهو إبن الله فى نفس الوقت. وله مجد أبيه، نفس المجد.. ما أروع هذه العبارة تقُال عنه كإبن الإنسان. إذن هذا اللقب ليس إقلالاً للاهوته... 8- وقال إنه كابن الإنسان يدين العالم، يخاطب بعبارة (يارب). فقال: ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده، وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده، ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب.. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه، والجداء عن يساره. فيقول للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثو الملكوت المعد لكم.. فيجيبه الأبرار قائلين: يارب متى رأيناك جائعاً فأطعمناك.." (مت25: 31- 37). عبارة (يارب) تدل على لاهوته. وعبارة (أبى) تدل على أنه ابن الله فيما هو ابن الإنسان. فيقول "إسهروا لأنكم لا تعلمون فى أية ساعة يأتى ربكم" (مت24: 42). فمن هو ربنا هذا؟ يقول "إسهروا إذن لأنكم لا تعلمون اليوم ولا الساعة التى يأتى فيها ابن الإنسان" (مت25: 13). فيستخدم تعبير (ربكم) و(ابن الإنسان) بمعنى واحد. 9- كابن الإنسان يدعو الملائكة ملائكته، والمختارين مختاريه، والملكوت ملكوته. قال عن علامات نهاية الأزمنة "حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء.. ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه.." (مت24: 29- 31). ويقول أيضاً "هكذا يكون فى إنقضاء هذا العالم: يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الإثم، ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار" (مت13: 40- 41). وواضح طبعاً إن الملائكة ملائكة الله (يو1: 51)، والملكوت ملكوت الله (مر9: 1)، والمختارين هم مختارو الله. 10- ويقول عن الإيمان به كابن الإنسان، نفس العبارات التى قالها عن الإيمان به كابن الله الوحيد. قال "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية، ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو3: 14- 16). هل ابن الإنسان العادى، يجب أن يؤمن الناس به، لتكون لهم الحياة الأبدية. أم هنا ما يُقال عن ابن الإنسان هو ما يُقال عن ابن الله الوحيد. 11- نبوءة دانيال عنه كابن للإنسان تحمل معنى لاهوته. إذ قال عنه "وكنت أرى رؤيا الليل، وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان. أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً. لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لن ينقرض" (دا7: 13، 14). من هذا الذى تتعبد له كل الشعوب، والذى له سلطان أبدى وملكوته أبدى، سوى الله نفسه..؟! 12- قال فى سفر الرؤيا إنه الألف والياء، الأول والآخر... قال يوحنا الرائى "وفى وسط المنائر السبع شبه ابن إنسان.. فوضع يده اليمنى علىّ قائلاً لى: لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر، والحى وكنت ميتاً. وها أنا حى إلى أبد الآبدين آمين" (رؤ1: 13- 18). وقال فى آخر الرؤيا "ها أنا آتى سريعاً وأجرتى معى، لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء. البداية والنهاية. الأول والآخر" (رؤ22: 12، 13). وكل هذه من ألقاب الله نفسه (أش48: 12، أش44: 6). +++ ما دامت كل هذه الآيات تدل على لاهوته.. إذن لماذا كان يدعو نفسه ابن الإنسان، ويركز على هذه الصفة؟ دعا نفسه ابن الإنسان لأنه سينوب عن الإنسان فى الفداء. إنه لهذا الغرض قد جاء، يخلص العالم بأن يحمل خطايا البشرية، وقد أوضح غرضه هذا بقوله "لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك" (مت18: 11). حكم الموت صدر ضد الإنسان، فيجب أن يموت الإنسان. وقد جاء المسيح ليموت بصفته ابناً للإنسان، ابناً لهذا الإنسان بالذات المحكوم عليه بالموت. لهذا نسب نفسه إلى الإنسان عموماً.. إنه ابن الإنسان، أو ابن البشر. وبهذه الصفة ينبغى أن يتألم ويصلب ويموت ليفدينا. ولهذا قال "ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم لأيدى الناس، فيقتلونه، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت17: 23، 24) (مت26: 45). وأيضاً "ابن الإنسان ينبغى أن يتألم كثيراً، ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم" (مر8: 31). حقاً، إن رسالته كابن الإنسان كانت هى هذه. ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك (مت18: 11).



  قال الرب "إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب، ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب فى ملكوت السموات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون فى الظلمة الخارجية. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان" (مت8 : 11 ، 12). فمن هم بنو الملكوت الذين سيطرحون فى الظلمة ؟·

بنو الملكوت هم اليهود. هم الذين قال عنهم القديس بولس الرسول "كنت أود لو أكون أنا نفسى محروماً من المسيح، لأجل أخوتى وأنسبائى حسب الجسد. الذين هم إسرائيليون، ولهم التبنى والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد. ولهم الآباء، ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد.." (رو9 : 3 – 5). على أنهم لم يقبلوا المسيح، ففقدوا الملكوت. فمع أنهم بنو الملكوت، إلا أنهم سيطرحون فى الظلمة الخارجية، بسبب عدم إيمانهم بالمسيح. بينما على عكس ذلك، كان الأمم. وقد قال السيد هذه العبارة فى مدحه لقائد المائة الأممى، بعد أن قال عنه "الحق أقول لكم: لم أجد ولا فى إسرائيل كلها، إيماناً بمقدار هذا" (مت8 : 10). ولذلك فعبارة "يأتون من المشارق والمغارب" تنطبق هنا على الأمم. الذين بسبب إيمانهم سيتكئون فى أحضان أبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. ولعل منهم قائد المئة هذا، والقائد الذى آمن به وقت صلبه (يو20 : 34)، ومجد الله قائلاً "بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان باراً" (لو23 : 47). بل أنه هو والذين معه لما رأوا الزلزلة، خافوا جداً وقالوا "حقاً كان هذا الإنسان باراً" (لو23 :47). بل أنه هو والذين معه لما رأوا الزلزلة، خافوا جداً وقالوا "حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله" (مت27 : 54). ولعل من باكورة الأمم كرنيليوس (أع10) وأولئك الذين قال عنهم السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم.." (مت28 : 19) واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها (مر16 : 15).



  يقول البعض إنه لم تقم قائمة للكنيسة القبطية منذ القرن الخامس. والتاريخ منذ ذلك الحين تاريخ مظلم، لا علماء فيه ولا قديسون..! فما تعليقنا على مثل هذا الكلام.. ؟ ·

لقد مرت على الكنيسة عصور اضطهاد أضعفتها، بدءاً من عصور الإضطهاد الخلقيدونى سنة 451م ، كما قاست اضطهاداً قاسياً فى عهد الحاكم بأمر الله، وفى أيام الدولة العثمانية وفى عصر المماليك. ولكن لم يخلُ عصر فى تاريخ الكنيسة لم تكن متلألئة فيه. حقاً إن القرون الأربعة الأولى لم يكن لها مثيل، ولن يكون. ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن باقى العصور كانت مظلمة. فمثلاً حفل القرنان السادس والسابع بمجموعة ضخمة من الآباء السواح: مثل الأنبا ميصائيل، والأنبا غاليون، ولأنبا موسى، وباقى السواح الذين كتّب سيرتهم الأنبا بقطر، والأنبا اسحق، وأبا مقاره الكاتب وغيرهم. ومن قديسى تلك الفترة الأنبا صموئيل المعترف وتلميذاه يسطس وأبوللو، والأنبا يحنس القمص، والبابا أنا بنيامين، وكل القديسين أبطال الإيمان الذين وقفوا ضد الحركة الخلقيدونية، أو استشهدوا لأجل الإيمان، وهم كثيرون... وحتى فى الأيام الأخيرة التى مرت بالكنيسة، فى القرنين 19 ، 20 ظهرت مجموعة كبيرة من القديسين والعلماء. القديس الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، والقديس الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم، والبابا بطرس الجاولى، والقمص ميخائيل البحيرى، والمعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى، وأخوه جرجس الجوهرى. مع مجموعة من العلماء أمثال القمص فيلوثاوس ابراهيم، والقمص عبد المسيح المسعودى، والأنبا ايسوذورس والأستاذ حبيب جرجس، والأرشيدياكون أسكندر حنا، وعدد كبير من الآباء الأفاضل كهنة ورهباناً.. إن القديسين والعلماء موجودون، ولكن عيبنا أننا لا نسجل، فننسى... والأسماء التى ذكرناها هى مجرد أمثلة، وليست حصراً. والتاريخ التفصيلى يكشف عن أسماء عديدة جداً، إن تذكرناها نشعر أننا نظلم كل تلك الأجيال إن وصفناها بأنها كانت مظلمة جاهلة. ولا نستطيع أن نأخذ فترة معينة ونجعل منها طابعاً لخمسة عشر قرناً بأكملها! والفترة التى بين القرن السابع والقرن التاسع عشر، حافلة أيضاً بكثير من القديسين والعلماء، نذكر من بينهم : القديس الأنبا رويس، القديس الأنبا برسوم العريان، القديس الشهيد مارجرجس المزاحم، القديس الشهيد سيدهم بشاى بدمياط، القديس الأنبا مرقس المتوحد، البابا متاؤس "البطريرك 87" ، البابا ابرآم بن زرعه الذى نقل جبل المقطم، ومعه القديس سمعان الدباغ. هذا إلى جوار عدد كبير جداً من العلماء ازدحم بهم القرنان 13 ، 14 يضاف إليهم الأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع، والأنبا يوساب الأبح، والأنبا بولس البوشى، والأنبا بطرس السدمنتى، وأولاد العسال.. وغيرهم كثيرون. ولم يخل عصر من عصور الكنيسة من شهداء قديسين أضاءوا فى سمائها، كشهداء عصر المماليك مثلاً.. لا يجوز أن يتسرع أحد، ويحكم على خمسة عشر قرناً من الزمان، بكلمة واحدة، دون دراسة مفصلة..!


  قدم لى أحد الشبان هذا السؤال ، وأنا على باب الكاتدرائية : "يحاربنى أحياناً فكر الإلحاد ، وأقاومه فيعود بشكوك كثيرة فى وجود الله. فأرجو أن تساعدنى على تثبيت إيمانى ، خوفاً من أن تتمكن الشكوك بإيمانى" .·

إنها حرب مشهورة من حروب الشيطان. وهذه الأفكار التى تحاربك ليست منك، وإلا ما كنت تقاومها كما تقول. ولكن الشيطان عنيد لحوح ، لا ييأس ولا يهدأ. وكلما يرد الإنسان على فكر من أفكاره، يعود مرة أخرى ويضغط ويلّح. لذلك يقول القديس بطرس الرسول "قاوموه راسخين فى الايمان" (1بط5: 9). ومع ذلك فإن وجود الله له إثباتات كثيرة. لعل فى مقدمتها ما يسميه الفلاسفة أو المفكرون بالعلة الأولى ، أى السبب الأول . أى أن الله هو السبب الأول لوجود هذا الكون كله. وبدون وجود الله، لا نستطيع أن نفسر كيفية وجود الكون . وهكذا نضع أمامنا عدة أمور لا يمكن أن يفسرها إلا وجود الله . وهى وجود الحياة، ووجود المادة، ووجود الإنسان، ووجود النظام فى كل مظاهر الطبيعة. يضاف إلى كل هذا الاعتقاد العام . ولنبدأ حالياً بنقطة أساسية وهى وجود الحياة . وجود الحياة: سؤالنا هو: كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض ؟ المعروف أنه مر وقت – كما يقول العلماء – كانت فيه الأرض جزءاً من المجموعة الشمسية، فى درجة من الحرارة الملتهبة التى يمكن أى تسمح بوجود أى نوع من الحياة، لا إنسان ولا حيوان ولا نبات . فمن أين أتت الحياة إذن؟ ! من الذى أوجدها ؟! كيف؟! هنا ويقف الملحدون وجميع العلماء صامتين حيارى أمام وجود الحياة. ولا أقصد حياة الكائنات الراقية كالإنسان ، بل حتى حياة نملة صغيرة ، أو دابة ، أو أية حشرة تدب على الأرض.. مجرد وجود حياة واحدة من هذه الحشرات يثبت وجود الله . بل مجرد خلية حية أياً كانت ، مجرد وجود البلازما ، يثبت وجود الله. لأنه لا تفسير له غير ذلك... إن الحياة حديثة على الأرض، مادامت الأرض كانت من قبل قطعة ملتهبة لا تسمح بوجود حياة. فالحياة إذن بعد أن بردت القشرة الأرضية . أما باطن الأرض الملتهب ، الذى تخرج منه البراكين والنافورات الساخنة، فلا يمكن أن توجد فيه حياة. إذن كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض بعد أن بردت قشترتها . طبيعى أن المادة الجامدة، التى لا حياة فيها، لا يمكن أن توجد حياة. لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه... ويبقى وجود الحياة لغزاً لا يجد له العلماء حلاً ! حله الوحيد هو قدرة الله الخالق الذى أوجد الحياة... وإن كان هناك تفسير آخر، فليقدمه لنا الملحدون أو علماؤهم... ذلك لأن الكائن الحى لابد أن يأتى من كائن حى. ومهما قدم العلماء من افتراضات خيالية، فإنها تبقى مجرد افتراضات لا ترقى إلى المستوى العلمى. بعد الحياة ، نتكلم عن إثبات آخر وهو وجود المادة. وجود المادة: ونعنى به وجود هذه الطبيعة الجامدة وكل ما فيها من مادة... لا نستطيع أن نقول أن المادة قد أوجدت نفسها ! فالتعبير غير منطقى. إذ كيف توجد نفسها وهى غير موجودة؟! كيف تكون لها القدرة على الإيجاد قبل أن توجد؟! إذن هذا الافتراض مستحيل. لا يبقى إذن إلا أن هناك من أوجدها. فمن هو سوى الله؟ ولا يمكن أن نقول إنها وجدت بالصدفة! كما يدعى البعض... فالصدفة لا تُوجد كائنات. وكلمة (الصدفة) كلمة غير علمية وغير منطقية.. وتحتاج إلى تعريف. فما هى الصدفة إذن؟ وما هى قدراتها؟ وهل الصدفة كيان له خواص، منها الخلق؟! كذلك لا يمكن أن نقول إن أزلية! أو الطبيعة أزلية ! من المحال أن تكون المادة أزلية. لأن الأزلية تدل على القوة بينما المادة فيها ضعف. فهى تتحول من حالة إلى حالة، وتتغير من حالة إلى أخرى. الماء يتحول إلى بخار، وقد يتجمد ويتحول إلى ثلج. والخشب قد يحترق ويتحول إلى فحم، وقد يتحول إلى دخان ويتبدد فى الجو. كما أن كثيراً من المواد مركبة. والمركب هو اتحاد عنصرين أو عناصر، ويمكن أن ينحل ويعود إلى عناصره الأولى. فالطبيعة إذن متغيرة، والتغير لا يدل على قوة. فلا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً لخلق مادة أخرى. كذلك فالطبيعة جامدة، وبلا عقل ولا تفكير، وبهذا لا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً للخلق. وهناك سؤال هام وهو: ما المقصود بكلمة الطبيعة؟ أهى المادة الجامدة؟ أهى الجبال والبحار والأرض والجو؟ إن كانت هكذا، فهى لا تستطيع أن تخلق إنساناً أو حيواناً. فغير الحى لا يخلق حياً، وغير العاقل لا يخلق عاقلاً... فهل طبيعة الإنسان هى التى كونته؟! وهذا غير معقول. لأنه لم تكن له طبيعة قبل أن يكون، وقادرة على تكوينه!! أم أن كلمة الطبيعة تدل على قوة جبارة غير مفهومة؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك، فلتكن هذه القوة غير المدركة هى الله، وقد سمّاها البعض الطبيعة. ويكون الأمر مجرد خلاف حول التسميات، وليس خلافاً فى الجوهر. إن كل الملحدين الذين قالوا إن الطبيعة قد أوجدت الكون، لم يقدموا لنا معنى واضحاً لهذه الطبيعة! نقطة أخرى نذكرها فى إثبات وجود الله، وهى الإنسان. وجود الإنسان: هذا الكائن العجيب، الذى له عقل وروح وضمير ومشيئة ولا يمكن أن توجده طبيعة بلا عقل ولا مشيئة ولا حياة ولا ضمير!! كيف إذن أمكن وجود هذا الكائن، بكل ماله من تدبير ومشاعر؟! الكائن صاحب المبادئ، الذى يحب الحق والعدل، ويسعى إلى القداسة والكمال؟ لابد من وجود كائن آخر أسمى منه ليوجده..لابد من وجود كائن كلى الحكمة، كلى القدرة، بمشيئة تقدر أن توجده..وهذا ما نسميه الله ... وبخاصة للتركيب العجيب المذهل الذى لهذا الإنسان يكفى أن نذكر بصمة أصابعه، وبصمة صوته. عشرات الملايين قد توجد فى قطر واحد. وكل إنسان من هؤلاء تكون لأصابعه بصمة تميزه عن باقى الملايين. فمن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يرسم لكل اصبع خطوطاً تميز بصمته. وتتغير هذه الخطوط من واحد لآخر، وسط آلاف الملايين فى قارة واحدة مثل آسيا، أو مئات الملايين فى قارة مثل افريقيا؟! إنه عجيب!! لابد من كائن ذى قدرة غير محدودة، استطاع أن يفعل هذا.. وما نقوله عن بصمة الأصبع، نقوله أيضاً عن بصمة الصوت. إنسان يكلمك فى التليفون. فتقول له "أهلاً، فلان". تناديه بإسمه وأنت لا تراه، مميزاً بصمة صوته عن باقى الأصوات... قدرة الله غير المحدودة تظهر فى خلقه للإنسان من أعضاء عجيبة جداً فى تركيبها وفى وظيفتها... المخ مثلا وما فيه من مراكز البصر، والصوت، والحركة، والذاكرة، والفهم..إلخ. بحيث لو تلف أحد هذه المراكز، لفقد الإنسان قدرته على وظيفة هذا المركز إلى الأبد..! من فى كل علماء العالم يستطيع أن يصنع مخاً، أو مركزاً واحداً من مراكز المخ؟! إنها قدرة الله وحده. ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن كل جهاز من أجهزة جسد الإنسان، وعن تعاون كل هذه الأجهزة بعضها مع البعض الآخر فى تناسق عجيب. وأيضاً عن العوامل النفسية المؤثرة فى الجسد. وعن النظام المذهل الموجود فى تركيبة هذه الطبيعة البشرية. هنا وأحب أن أتعرض إلى نقطة أخرى لإثبات وجود الله، وهى النظام العجيب الموجود فى الكون كله. نظام الكون: إنك إن رأيت كومة من الأحجار ملقاة فى كل مكان، ربما تقول إنها وجُدت هناك بالصدفة. أما إن رأيت أحجاراًتصطف إلى جوار بعضها البعض، وفوق بعضها البعض، حتى تكون حجرات وصالات بينها أبواب ولها منافذ وشرفات.. فلابد أن تقول: يقيناً هناك مهندس أو بناء وضع لها هذا النظام... هكذا الكون فى نظامه، لابد من أن الله قد نظمه هكذا.حتى أن بعض الفلاسفة أطلقوا على الله لقب (المهندس الأعظم). + ولنضرب المثل الأول بقوانين الفلك. وذلك النظام العجيب الذى يربط بين الشموس والكواكب، والذى تخضع له النجوم فى حركتها وفى اتجاهاتها، مع العدد الضخم من المجرات والشهب... الأرض تدور حول نفسها مرة كل يوم، ينتج عنها النهار والليل. ومرة كل عام حول الشمس، تنتج عنها الفصول الأربعة. وهذا النظام ثابت لا يتغير منذ آلاف السنين، أو منذ خُلقت هذه الأجرام السمائية ووضعت لها قوانين الفلك التى تضبطها... لهذا كان علم الفلك يُدرّس فى كليات اللاهوت، لأنه يثبت وجود الله، وبالمثل كان يُدرس علم الطب، لنفس الغرض. نفس قانون الفلك نلاحظه فى العلاقة بين القمر والأرض، التى تنتج عنها أوجه القمر بطريقة منتظمة من محاق إلى هلال إلى تربيع إلى بدر.. لكل هذا ما أجمل قول المرتل فى المزمور: "السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه" (مز19: 10). ليس النظام الذى وضعه الله فى الكون قاصراً على السماء وما فيها، إنما أيضاً ما يختص بالحرارة وضغط الهواء والرياح والأمطار. وكل هذا يحدث فى كل بلد بطريقة منتظمة متناسقة، مع ما يتبعه من أنظمة الزراعة والنباتات. بل ما أعجب ما وضعه الله من نظام فى طبيعة النحلة وإنتاجها. إنها مجرد حشرة. ولكنها تعمل فى نظام ثابت ومدهش، وكأنها فى جيش منتظم، سواء الملكة أو العمال، وتنتج شهداً له فوائد كثيرة جداً، وبخاصة نوع غذاء الملكات ذى القيمة الغذائية الهائلة الذى يصنعونه فيما يعرف باسم Royal Jelly ويبيعونه فى الصيدليات. وما أجمل ما قاله أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى عن مملكة النحل : مملكة مدبرة بأمراة مؤمرة تحمل فى العمال والصناع عبء السيطرة أعجــب لعمــال يــولــون عليهــم قيصـرة هذه النحلة فى نظامها تثبت وجود الله. وشهدها الذى تنتجه – فى عمق فوائده – يثبت هو أيضاً وجود الله. إثبات آخر لوجود الله هو المعجزات . المعجزات: والمعجزات ليست ضد العقل. ولكنها مستوى فوق العقل. ولكنها سميت معجزات، لأن العقل البشرى عجز عن إدراكها أو تفسيرها. وليس لها إلا تفسير واحد وهو قدرة الله غير المحدودة. هذه التى قال عنها الكتاب "..كل شئ مستطاع عند الله" (مر10: 27). وكذلك قول أيوب الصديق "علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر" (أى42: 2). والمعجزات ليست قاصرة على ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس، وإنما هى موجودة فى حياتنا العملية، وبخاصة من بعض القديسين. إن لم يكن شئ من هذا قد مرّ عليك فى حياتك أو فى حياة بعض أقاربك أو معارفك، فاقرأ عنه فى الكتب التى سجلت بعض هذه المعجزات فى أيامنا، أو فى حياة قديسين قد سبقونا مثل الأنبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم، أو أنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، أو ما يتكرر حدوثه كثيراً فى أعياد القديسين. فهذه الذكرى تثبت الإيمان فى قلبك... نقطة أخرى فى إثبات وجود الله وهى الإعتقاد العام. الاعتقاد العام: الإعتقاد بوجود الله موجود عند جميع الشعوب، حتى عند الوثنيين: يؤمنون بالألوهية، ولكن يخطئون من هو الله... بل وصل بهم الأمر إلى الإيمان بوجود آلهة كثيرين- وبعضهم آمن بوجود إله لكل صفة يعرفها من صفات الألوهية – وعرفوا أيضاً الصلاة التى يقدمونها لله، وما يقدمونه من ذبائح وقرابين... والإيمان بالله مغروس حتى فى نفوس الأطفال. فإن حدثت الطفل عن الله، لا يقول لك من هو. وإن قلت له "لا تفعل هذا الأمر، لكى لا يغضب الله عليك"، لا يجادلك فى هذا.. إنه بفطرته يؤمن بوجود الله، ولا يهتز هذا الإيمان فى قلبه أو فى فكره، إلا بشكوك تأتى إليه من الخارج: إما كمحاربات من الشيطان أو من أفكار الناس. وذلك حينما يكبر ويدخل فى سن الشك . على أن الإلحاد له أسباب كثيرة ليست كلها دينية. ففى البلاد الشيوعية، كان سبب الإلحاد هو التربية السياسية الخاطئة، مع الضغط من جانب الحكومة، والخوف من جانب الشعب. فلما زال عامل الخوف بزوال الضغط السياسى دخل فى الإيمان عشرات الملايين فى روسيا ورومانيا وبولندا وغيرها. أو أنهم أعلنوا إيمانهم الذى ما كانوا يصرحون به خوفاً من بطش حكوماتهم. نوع من الإلحاد هو الإلحاد الماركسى. وقد وصفه بعض الكتاب بأنه كان رفضاً لله، وليس إنكاراً لوجود الله. نتيجة لمشاكل إقتصادية، وبسبب الفقر الذى كان يرزح تحته كثيرون بينما يعيش الأغنياء فى حياة الرفاهية والبذخ، لذلك إعتقد هؤلاء الملحدون أن الله يعيش فى برج عاجى لا يهتم بآلام الفقراء من الطبقة الكادحة!! فرفضوه ونادوا بأن الدين هو أفيون للشعوب يخدرهم حتى لا يشعروا بتعاسة حياتهم..! نوع آخر من الإلحاد هو إلحاد الوجوديين الذين يريدون أن يتمتعوا بشهواتهم الخاطئة التى يمنعهم الله عنها. وهكذا لسان حالهم يقول "من الخير أن يكون الله غير موجود، لكى نوجد نحن"!! أى لكى نشعر بوجودنا فى تحقيق شهواتنا..! وهكذا سخروا من الصلاة الربانية بقولهم "أبانا الذى فى السموات". نعم ليبقى هو فى السماء، ويترك لنا الأرض... إذن ليس هو اعتقاداً مبنياً على أسس سليمة. إنما هو سعى وراء شهوات يريدون تحقيقها... قصّة: أخيراً أحب أن أقول لك قصة أختم بها هذا الحديث. إجتمع مؤمن وملحد. فقال الملحد للمؤمن: ماذا يكون شعورك لو اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه لا يوجد فردوس ونار، وثواب وعقاب، بينما قد أتعبت نفسك عبثاً فى صوم وصلاة وضبط نفس !! فأجاب المؤمن: أنا سوف لا أخسر شيئاً، لأنى أجد لذة فى الحياة الروحية. ولكن ماذا يكون شعورك إن اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه يوجد ثواب وعقاب، وفردوس ونار..؟! أما أنت أيها الابن العزيز، فليثبت الرب إيمانك

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

هل تم تخريف الأنجيل

هذا الموضوع يمكن الرد عليه من نواح متعددة منها : 1- من الذى حرّفه ؟ وفى أى عصر ؟ وهل كتب ذلك فى أى تاريخ ؟ إن حادثة خطيرة كهذه، ما كان يمكن أن تمر دون أن تثار حولها ضجة كبرى لابد أن يسجلها التاريخ. وواضح أن التاريخ لم يسجل أية إشارة عن مثل هذا الإتهام الخطير. لا فى التاريخ المدنى، ولا فى التاريخ المسيحى، ولا فى تاريخ غير المسيحيين. ولم يحدث إتهام لأحد معين من ملايين المسيحيين بتحريف الإنجيل، ولا أى اتهام لكنيسة معينة، ولا تاريخ لذلك... 2- كذلك كانت نسخ الكتاب المقدس قد وصلت إلى كل أرجاء المسكونة. فالمسيحية بعد حوالى 35 سنة منذ صعود السيد المسيح، كانت قد انتشرت فى آسيا وأوروبا وافريقيا. فانتشرت فى فلسطين وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وفى تركيا، ووصلت إلى العرب والهند. وفى أوروبا وصلت إلى بلاد اليونان وقبرص وايطاليا ومالطة وامتدت غرباً إلى الهند. وفى افريقيا وصلت إلى مصر وليبيا وامتدت جنوباً وخلال القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت قد وصلت إلى كل بلاد المسكونة. وكل تلك البلاد، كانت عندها نسخ من الإنجيل... كما تمت ترجمة الأناجيل إلى اللغات المحلية. ومن أقدم ترجماته: الترجمة القبطية فى مصر، والترجمة السريانية فى سوريا التى عرفت بالترجمة البسيطة (البيشيطو)، والترجمة اللاتينية القديمة. كل ذلك فى القرن الثانى، غير الترجمات التى انتشرت فى باقى البلاد، غير اللغة اليونانية الأصلية، يضاف إلى هذا الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم التى تمت فى عهد بطليموس الثانى (فيلادلفوس) فى القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. فكيف كان يمكن جمع نسخ الإنجيل من كل بلاد المسكونة، وجمع كل الترجمات، وتحريف كل ذلك معاً ؟! ألا يبدو الأمر مستحيلاً من الناحية العملية ؟! هذا لو فكر أحد فى ذلك أصلاً !! 3- ثم من يجرؤ على ذلك ؟! وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحيى العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك ؟! المعروف أن المسيحية حينما قامت، كانت تتربص بها اليهودية التى طالما اتهمت المسيحيين عند الحكام الرومان. فلو حرّف المسيحيون إنجيليهم، لفضحهم اليهود. كذلك كان فلاسفة الوثنيين فى صراع مع المسيحيين الذين ينمون فى العدد على حسابهم. وكانوا يدرسون الإنجيل للرد عليه. فلو حرف المسيحيون الإنجيل، لفضحهم الوثنيون وفلاسفتهم.. يضاف إلى كل هذا إنقسامات داخل صفوف المسيحيين، فانحرف البعض منهم عن الإيمان المسيحى، وأسمتهم الكنيسة بالهراطقة، وحاربتهم فكرياً وكنسياً. فلو قامت الكنيسة بتحريف الإنجيل، لوقف ضدها الهراطقة وشهروا بها.. ولو قامت كنيسة معينة بتحريف بعض نسخها أو كلها، لحرمتها الكنائس الأخرى. ولقد شهد القرن الرابع هرطقات عنيفة هزت أركان العالم المسيحى، ومن أمثلتها الهرطقة الأريوسية التى انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكونى الأول الذى اجتمع فيه 318 أسقفاً مندوبين عن كنائس العالم كله سنة 325م وقرروا حرم أريوس. وبقى الأريوسيون شوكة فى جسد الكنيسة وبخاصة لصلتهم بالأمبراطور، مما جعلهم يقدرون على نفى القديس أثناسيوس وعزله أربع مرات.. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون على تحريف الإنجيل ؟! حدثت بعد ذلك هرطقات عديدة، مثل هرطقات سابليوس وأبوليناريوس، ومانى، ومقدونيوس، ونسطور، وأوطاخى، وغيرهم. كل ذلك فى القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون لو حدث تحريف شىء من الإنجيل ؟! ومن غير المعقول أن تتفق كل كنائس العالم مع الهراطقة الذى حرمتهم الكنيسة، على تحريف الإنجيل الذى يؤمن به الجميع ؟! 4- يوجد كذلك فى المتاحف نسخ للإنجيل ترجع إلى القرن الرابع، تماماً كالإنجيل الذى فى أيدينا الآن. ونقصد بها : النسخة السينائية، والنسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة الافرامية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. وكل منها تحوى كل كتب العهد الجديد التى فى أيدينا، بنفس النص بلا تغيير. وهى مأخوذة طبعاً عن نسخ أقدم منها. ويستطيع أى إنسان أن يرى تلك النسخ القديمة، ويرى أنها نفس إنجيلنا الحالى. 5- كذلك نحب أن نذكر ملاحظة هامة أساسية وهى : كلمة تحريف لا يمكن إثباتها علمياً إلا بالمقارنة : أى مقارنة الإنجيل الأصلى بالإنجيل الذى يُقال بتحريفة. والمقارنة تظهر أين يوجد ذلك التحريف؟ فى أى فصل من فصول الإنجيل ؟ وفى أى الآيات ؟ أما إذا لم تحدث مقارنة كهذه، يكون هذا الإتهام الخطير، بلا بينة، بلا دليل، بلا إثبات، بلا بحث علمى.. وبالتالى لا يكون مقنعاً لأحد.



  هل توجد آيات صريحة فى الكتاب المقدس تذكر لاهوت المسيح؟ يسرنا إيراد بعض منها..·

نعم، توجد آيات كثيرة، نذكر من بينها: قول بولس الرسول عن اليهود ".. ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد، الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد آمين" (رو9: 5). مقدمة إنجيل يوحنا واضحة جداً. إذ ورد فيها: "فى البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1: 1). وفى نفس الفصل ينسب إليه خلق كل شئ، فيقول "كل شئ به كان. وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو1: 3). وعن لاهوت المسيح وتجسده يقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس "وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى، الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1يو 3: 16). وعن هذا الفداء الذى قدمه المسيح كإله يقول بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس "أحترزوا إذن لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة، لترعوا كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه" (أع20: 28) وطبعاً ما كان ممكناً أن الله يقتنى الكنيسة بدمه، لولا أنه أخذ جسداً، سفك دمه على الصليب. ولقد اعترف القديس توما الرسول بلاهوت المسيح، لما وضع أصبعه على جروحه بعد قيامته، وقال له "ربى وإلهى" (يو20: 28). وقد قبل السيد المسيح من توما هذا الإيمان بلاهوته. وقال له موبخاً شكوكه "لأنك رأيتنى يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا". وحتى إسم السيد المسيح الذى بشر به الملاك، قال "ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل، الذى تفسيره الله معنا" (مت1: 23). وكان هذا إتماماً لقول النبى أشعياء "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (أش7: 14)، لقد صار الله نفسه آية للناس بميلاده من العذراء. وما أكثر الآيات التى تنسب كل صفات الله للمسيح.



  السيد المسيح يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات. فمن هم الأحياء ومن هم الأموات ؟·

+ الأموات الذين يدينهم الرب هم الأموات وقت مجيئه، الذين سيقيمهم من الموت ويدينهم (يو5 : 28 ، 29). والأحياء هم الذين سيكونون أحياء وقت المجىء الثانى للرب، وهؤلاء سيدخلون الدينونة أيضاً. + عموماً المقصود هو إدانة الجميع : بما فى ذلك البشر الذين يموتون بانفصال أرواحهم عن أجسادهم. أو إدانة الشياطين الذين لا يموتون بالجسد مثل البشر، لكن لهم أرواح حية ينطبق عليها قول الكتاب "لك اسم أنك حى، وأنت ميت" (رؤ3 : 1). + ويمكن أن عبارة أحياء تنطبق على الأبرار، وعبارة (أموات) تنطبق على الأشرار، كما قال الأب عن الابن الضال "ابنى هذا كان ميتاً فعاش" (لو15 : 23 ، 32). + عبارة الأحياء قد تنطبق أيضاً على الأرواح التى لا تموت بطبيعتها، كالأرواح النجسة الشريرة (الشياطين). والأموات تعنى البشر المائتين.



  لماذا كان السيد المسيح يلقب نفسه بابن الإنسان؟ هل فى هذا عدم إعتراف منه بلاهوته؟ ولماذا لم يقل إنه ابن الله؟·

السيد المسيح إستخدم لقب ابن الإنسان. ولكن كان يقول أيضاً إنه ابن الله... قال هذا عن نفسه فى حديثه مع المولود أعمى، فآمن به وسجد له (يو9: 35- 38). وكان يلقب نفسه أحياناً [الابن] بأسلوب يدل على لاهوته كقوله "لكى يكرم الجميع الإبن، كما يكرمون الآب" (يو5: 21- 23). وقوله أيضاً "ليس أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلا الآب. ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (لو10: 22). وقوله أيضاً عن نفسه "إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة أنتم أحرار" (يو8: 36). وقد قبل المسيح أن يدُعى ابن الله، وجعل هذا أساساً للإيمان وطوّب بطرس على هذا الإعتراف. قبل هذا الإعتراف من نثنائيل (يو1: 49)، ومن مرثا (يو11: 27)، ومن الذين رأوه "ماشياً على الماء" (مت14: 33). وطوّب بطرس لما قال له "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله". وقال "طوباك يا سمعان بن يونا. إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك، لكن أبى الذى فى السموات" (مت16: 16، 17). وفى الإنجيل شهادات كثيرة عن أن المسيح ابن الله. إنجيل مرقس يبدأ بعبارة "بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح إبن الله" (مر1: 1). وكانت هذه هى بشارة الملاك للعذراء بقوله "فلذلك القدوس المولود منك يُدعى إبن الله" (لو1: 35). بل هذه كانت شهادة الآب وقت العماد (مت3: 17)، وعلى جبل التجلى (مر9: 7)، (2بط1: 17، 18). وقول الآب فى قصة الكرامين الأردياء "أرسل إبنى الحبيب" (لو20: 13). وقوله أيضاً "من مصر دعوت إبنى" (مت2: 15). وكانت هذه هى كرازة بولس الرسول (أع9: 20)، ويوحنا الرسول (1يو4: 15)، وباقى الرسل. إذن لم يقتصر الأمر على لقب ابن الإنسان. بل إنه دُعى ابن الله، والابن، والابن الوحيد. وقد شرحنا هذا بالتفصيل فى السؤال عن الفرق بين بنوتنا لله، وبنوة المسيح لله. بقى أن نقول: إستخدم المسيح لقب ابن الإنسان فى مناسبات تدل على لاهوته. 1- فهو كابن الإنسان له سلطان أن يغفر الخطايا. وهذا واضح من حديثه مع الكتبة فى قصة شفائه للمفلوج، إذ قال لهم: ولكن لكى تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم إحمل سريرك وإذهب إلى بيتك (مت9: 2- 6). 2- وهو كابن الإنسان يوجد فى السماء والأرض معاً. كما قال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (يو3: 13). فقد أوضح أنه موجود فى السماء، فى نفس الوقت الذى يكلم فيه نيقوديموس على الأرض. وهذا دليل على لاهوته. 3- قال إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت. فلما لامه الفريسيون على أن تلاميذه قطفوا السنابل فى يوم السبت لما جاعوا، قائلين له "هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون ما لا يحل فعله فى السبوت" شرح لهم الأمر وقال "فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مت12: 8). ورب السبت هو الله. 4- قال إن الملائكة يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان. لما تعجب نثنائيل من معرفة الرب للغيب فى رؤيته تحت التينة وقال له "يا معلم أنت ابن الله" لم ينكر أنه ابن الله، إنما قال له "سوف ترى أعظم من هذا.. من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة، وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان" (يو1: 48- 51). إذن تعبير ابن الإنسان هنا، لا يعنى مجرد بشر عادى، بل له الكرامة الإلهية. 5- وقال إن ابن الإنسان يجلس عن يمين القوة ويأتى على سحاب السماء. فلما حوكم وقال له رئيس الكهنة "أستحلفك بالله الحى أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟ أجابه "أنت قلت. وأيضاً أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء" (مت26: 63- 65). وفهم رئيس الكهنة قوة الكلمة، فمزق ثيابه، وقال قد جدف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود! ونفس الشهادة تقريباً صدرت عن القديس اسطفانوس إذ قال فى وقت استشهاده "ها أنا أنظر السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائم عن يمين الله" (اع7: 56). 6- وقال إنه كابن الإنسان سيدين العالم. والمعروف أن الله هو "ديان الأرض كلها" (تك18: 25). وقد قال السيد المسيح عن مجيئه الثانى "إن إبن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه، مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). ونلاحظ هنا فى قوله "مع ملائكته، نسب الملائكة إليه وهم ملائكة الله. ونلاحظ فى عبارة (مجد أبيه) معنى لاهوتياً هو: 7- قال إنه هو ابن الله له مجد أبيه، فيما هو ابن الإنسان. ابن الإنسان يأتى فى مجد أبيه، أى فى مجد الله أبيه. فهو إبن الإنسان، وهو إبن الله فى نفس الوقت. وله مجد أبيه، نفس المجد.. ما أروع هذه العبارة تقُال عنه كإبن الإنسان. إذن هذا اللقب ليس إقلالاً للاهوته... 8- وقال إنه كابن الإنسان يدين العالم، يخاطب بعبارة (يارب). فقال: ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده، وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده، ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب.. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه، والجداء عن يساره. فيقول للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثو الملكوت المعد لكم.. فيجيبه الأبرار قائلين: يارب متى رأيناك جائعاً فأطعمناك.." (مت25: 31- 37). عبارة (يارب) تدل على لاهوته. وعبارة (أبى) تدل على أنه ابن الله فيما هو ابن الإنسان. فيقول "إسهروا لأنكم لا تعلمون فى أية ساعة يأتى ربكم" (مت24: 42). فمن هو ربنا هذا؟ يقول "إسهروا إذن لأنكم لا تعلمون اليوم ولا الساعة التى يأتى فيها ابن الإنسان" (مت25: 13). فيستخدم تعبير (ربكم) و(ابن الإنسان) بمعنى واحد. 9- كابن الإنسان يدعو الملائكة ملائكته، والمختارين مختاريه، والملكوت ملكوته. قال عن علامات نهاية الأزمنة "حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء.. ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه.." (مت24: 29- 31). ويقول أيضاً "هكذا يكون فى إنقضاء هذا العالم: يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الإثم، ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار" (مت13: 40- 41). وواضح طبعاً إن الملائكة ملائكة الله (يو1: 51)، والملكوت ملكوت الله (مر9: 1)، والمختارين هم مختارو الله. 10- ويقول عن الإيمان به كابن الإنسان، نفس العبارات التى قالها عن الإيمان به كابن الله الوحيد. قال "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية، ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو3: 14- 16). هل ابن الإنسان العادى، يجب أن يؤمن الناس به، لتكون لهم الحياة الأبدية. أم هنا ما يُقال عن ابن الإنسان هو ما يُقال عن ابن الله الوحيد. 11- نبوءة دانيال عنه كابن للإنسان تحمل معنى لاهوته. إذ قال عنه "وكنت أرى رؤيا الليل، وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان. أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً. لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لن ينقرض" (دا7: 13، 14). من هذا الذى تتعبد له كل الشعوب، والذى له سلطان أبدى وملكوته أبدى، سوى الله نفسه..؟! 12- قال فى سفر الرؤيا إنه الألف والياء، الأول والآخر... قال يوحنا الرائى "وفى وسط المنائر السبع شبه ابن إنسان.. فوضع يده اليمنى علىّ قائلاً لى: لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر، والحى وكنت ميتاً. وها أنا حى إلى أبد الآبدين آمين" (رؤ1: 13- 18). وقال فى آخر الرؤيا "ها أنا آتى سريعاً وأجرتى معى، لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء. البداية والنهاية. الأول والآخر" (رؤ22: 12، 13). وكل هذه من ألقاب الله نفسه (أش48: 12، أش44: 6). +++ ما دامت كل هذه الآيات تدل على لاهوته.. إذن لماذا كان يدعو نفسه ابن الإنسان، ويركز على هذه الصفة؟ دعا نفسه ابن الإنسان لأنه سينوب عن الإنسان فى الفداء. إنه لهذا الغرض قد جاء، يخلص العالم بأن يحمل خطايا البشرية، وقد أوضح غرضه هذا بقوله "لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك" (مت18: 11). حكم الموت صدر ضد الإنسان، فيجب أن يموت الإنسان. وقد جاء المسيح ليموت بصفته ابناً للإنسان، ابناً لهذا الإنسان بالذات المحكوم عليه بالموت. لهذا نسب نفسه إلى الإنسان عموماً.. إنه ابن الإنسان، أو ابن البشر. وبهذه الصفة ينبغى أن يتألم ويصلب ويموت ليفدينا. ولهذا قال "ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم لأيدى الناس، فيقتلونه، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت17: 23، 24) (مت26: 45). وأيضاً "ابن الإنسان ينبغى أن يتألم كثيراً، ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم" (مر8: 31). حقاً، إن رسالته كابن الإنسان كانت هى هذه. ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك (مت18: 11).



  قال الرب "إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب، ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب فى ملكوت السموات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون فى الظلمة الخارجية. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان" (مت8 : 11 ، 12). فمن هم بنو الملكوت الذين سيطرحون فى الظلمة ؟·

بنو الملكوت هم اليهود. هم الذين قال عنهم القديس بولس الرسول "كنت أود لو أكون أنا نفسى محروماً من المسيح، لأجل أخوتى وأنسبائى حسب الجسد. الذين هم إسرائيليون، ولهم التبنى والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد. ولهم الآباء، ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد.." (رو9 : 3 – 5). على أنهم لم يقبلوا المسيح، ففقدوا الملكوت. فمع أنهم بنو الملكوت، إلا أنهم سيطرحون فى الظلمة الخارجية، بسبب عدم إيمانهم بالمسيح. بينما على عكس ذلك، كان الأمم. وقد قال السيد هذه العبارة فى مدحه لقائد المائة الأممى، بعد أن قال عنه "الحق أقول لكم: لم أجد ولا فى إسرائيل كلها، إيماناً بمقدار هذا" (مت8 : 10). ولذلك فعبارة "يأتون من المشارق والمغارب" تنطبق هنا على الأمم. الذين بسبب إيمانهم سيتكئون فى أحضان أبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. ولعل منهم قائد المئة هذا، والقائد الذى آمن به وقت صلبه (يو20 : 34)، ومجد الله قائلاً "بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان باراً" (لو23 : 47). بل أنه هو والذين معه لما رأوا الزلزلة، خافوا جداً وقالوا "حقاً كان هذا الإنسان باراً" (لو23 :47). بل أنه هو والذين معه لما رأوا الزلزلة، خافوا جداً وقالوا "حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله" (مت27 : 54). ولعل من باكورة الأمم كرنيليوس (أع10) وأولئك الذين قال عنهم السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم.." (مت28 : 19) واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها (مر16 : 15).



  يقول البعض إنه لم تقم قائمة للكنيسة القبطية منذ القرن الخامس. والتاريخ منذ ذلك الحين تاريخ مظلم، لا علماء فيه ولا قديسون..! فما تعليقنا على مثل هذا الكلام.. ؟ ·

لقد مرت على الكنيسة عصور اضطهاد أضعفتها، بدءاً من عصور الإضطهاد الخلقيدونى سنة 451م ، كما قاست اضطهاداً قاسياً فى عهد الحاكم بأمر الله، وفى أيام الدولة العثمانية وفى عصر المماليك. ولكن لم يخلُ عصر فى تاريخ الكنيسة لم تكن متلألئة فيه. حقاً إن القرون الأربعة الأولى لم يكن لها مثيل، ولن يكون. ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن باقى العصور كانت مظلمة. فمثلاً حفل القرنان السادس والسابع بمجموعة ضخمة من الآباء السواح: مثل الأنبا ميصائيل، والأنبا غاليون، ولأنبا موسى، وباقى السواح الذين كتّب سيرتهم الأنبا بقطر، والأنبا اسحق، وأبا مقاره الكاتب وغيرهم. ومن قديسى تلك الفترة الأنبا صموئيل المعترف وتلميذاه يسطس وأبوللو، والأنبا يحنس القمص، والبابا أنا بنيامين، وكل القديسين أبطال الإيمان الذين وقفوا ضد الحركة الخلقيدونية، أو استشهدوا لأجل الإيمان، وهم كثيرون... وحتى فى الأيام الأخيرة التى مرت بالكنيسة، فى القرنين 19 ، 20 ظهرت مجموعة كبيرة من القديسين والعلماء. القديس الأنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، والقديس الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم، والبابا بطرس الجاولى، والقمص ميخائيل البحيرى، والمعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى، وأخوه جرجس الجوهرى. مع مجموعة من العلماء أمثال القمص فيلوثاوس ابراهيم، والقمص عبد المسيح المسعودى، والأنبا ايسوذورس والأستاذ حبيب جرجس، والأرشيدياكون أسكندر حنا، وعدد كبير من الآباء الأفاضل كهنة ورهباناً.. إن القديسين والعلماء موجودون، ولكن عيبنا أننا لا نسجل، فننسى... والأسماء التى ذكرناها هى مجرد أمثلة، وليست حصراً. والتاريخ التفصيلى يكشف عن أسماء عديدة جداً، إن تذكرناها نشعر أننا نظلم كل تلك الأجيال إن وصفناها بأنها كانت مظلمة جاهلة. ولا نستطيع أن نأخذ فترة معينة ونجعل منها طابعاً لخمسة عشر قرناً بأكملها! والفترة التى بين القرن السابع والقرن التاسع عشر، حافلة أيضاً بكثير من القديسين والعلماء، نذكر من بينهم : القديس الأنبا رويس، القديس الأنبا برسوم العريان، القديس الشهيد مارجرجس المزاحم، القديس الشهيد سيدهم بشاى بدمياط، القديس الأنبا مرقس المتوحد، البابا متاؤس "البطريرك 87" ، البابا ابرآم بن زرعه الذى نقل جبل المقطم، ومعه القديس سمعان الدباغ. هذا إلى جوار عدد كبير جداً من العلماء ازدحم بهم القرنان 13 ، 14 يضاف إليهم الأنبا ساويرس بن المقفع، والأنبا يوساب الأبح، والأنبا بولس البوشى، والأنبا بطرس السدمنتى، وأولاد العسال.. وغيرهم كثيرون. ولم يخل عصر من عصور الكنيسة من شهداء قديسين أضاءوا فى سمائها، كشهداء عصر المماليك مثلاً.. لا يجوز أن يتسرع أحد، ويحكم على خمسة عشر قرناً من الزمان، بكلمة واحدة، دون دراسة مفصلة..!


  قدم لى أحد الشبان هذا السؤال ، وأنا على باب الكاتدرائية : "يحاربنى أحياناً فكر الإلحاد ، وأقاومه فيعود بشكوك كثيرة فى وجود الله. فأرجو أن تساعدنى على تثبيت إيمانى ، خوفاً من أن تتمكن الشكوك بإيمانى" .·

إنها حرب مشهورة من حروب الشيطان. وهذه الأفكار التى تحاربك ليست منك، وإلا ما كنت تقاومها كما تقول. ولكن الشيطان عنيد لحوح ، لا ييأس ولا يهدأ. وكلما يرد الإنسان على فكر من أفكاره، يعود مرة أخرى ويضغط ويلّح. لذلك يقول القديس بطرس الرسول "قاوموه راسخين فى الايمان" (1بط5: 9). ومع ذلك فإن وجود الله له إثباتات كثيرة. لعل فى مقدمتها ما يسميه الفلاسفة أو المفكرون بالعلة الأولى ، أى السبب الأول . أى أن الله هو السبب الأول لوجود هذا الكون كله. وبدون وجود الله، لا نستطيع أن نفسر كيفية وجود الكون . وهكذا نضع أمامنا عدة أمور لا يمكن أن يفسرها إلا وجود الله . وهى وجود الحياة، ووجود المادة، ووجود الإنسان، ووجود النظام فى كل مظاهر الطبيعة. يضاف إلى كل هذا الاعتقاد العام . ولنبدأ حالياً بنقطة أساسية وهى وجود الحياة . وجود الحياة: سؤالنا هو: كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض ؟ المعروف أنه مر وقت – كما يقول العلماء – كانت فيه الأرض جزءاً من المجموعة الشمسية، فى درجة من الحرارة الملتهبة التى يمكن أى تسمح بوجود أى نوع من الحياة، لا إنسان ولا حيوان ولا نبات . فمن أين أتت الحياة إذن؟ ! من الذى أوجدها ؟! كيف؟! هنا ويقف الملحدون وجميع العلماء صامتين حيارى أمام وجود الحياة. ولا أقصد حياة الكائنات الراقية كالإنسان ، بل حتى حياة نملة صغيرة ، أو دابة ، أو أية حشرة تدب على الأرض.. مجرد وجود حياة واحدة من هذه الحشرات يثبت وجود الله . بل مجرد خلية حية أياً كانت ، مجرد وجود البلازما ، يثبت وجود الله. لأنه لا تفسير له غير ذلك... إن الحياة حديثة على الأرض، مادامت الأرض كانت من قبل قطعة ملتهبة لا تسمح بوجود حياة. فالحياة إذن بعد أن بردت القشرة الأرضية . أما باطن الأرض الملتهب ، الذى تخرج منه البراكين والنافورات الساخنة، فلا يمكن أن توجد فيه حياة. إذن كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض بعد أن بردت قشترتها . طبيعى أن المادة الجامدة، التى لا حياة فيها، لا يمكن أن توجد حياة. لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه... ويبقى وجود الحياة لغزاً لا يجد له العلماء حلاً ! حله الوحيد هو قدرة الله الخالق الذى أوجد الحياة... وإن كان هناك تفسير آخر، فليقدمه لنا الملحدون أو علماؤهم... ذلك لأن الكائن الحى لابد أن يأتى من كائن حى. ومهما قدم العلماء من افتراضات خيالية، فإنها تبقى مجرد افتراضات لا ترقى إلى المستوى العلمى. بعد الحياة ، نتكلم عن إثبات آخر وهو وجود المادة. وجود المادة: ونعنى به وجود هذه الطبيعة الجامدة وكل ما فيها من مادة... لا نستطيع أن نقول أن المادة قد أوجدت نفسها ! فالتعبير غير منطقى. إذ كيف توجد نفسها وهى غير موجودة؟! كيف تكون لها القدرة على الإيجاد قبل أن توجد؟! إذن هذا الافتراض مستحيل. لا يبقى إذن إلا أن هناك من أوجدها. فمن هو سوى الله؟ ولا يمكن أن نقول إنها وجدت بالصدفة! كما يدعى البعض... فالصدفة لا تُوجد كائنات. وكلمة (الصدفة) كلمة غير علمية وغير منطقية.. وتحتاج إلى تعريف. فما هى الصدفة إذن؟ وما هى قدراتها؟ وهل الصدفة كيان له خواص، منها الخلق؟! كذلك لا يمكن أن نقول إن أزلية! أو الطبيعة أزلية ! من المحال أن تكون المادة أزلية. لأن الأزلية تدل على القوة بينما المادة فيها ضعف. فهى تتحول من حالة إلى حالة، وتتغير من حالة إلى أخرى. الماء يتحول إلى بخار، وقد يتجمد ويتحول إلى ثلج. والخشب قد يحترق ويتحول إلى فحم، وقد يتحول إلى دخان ويتبدد فى الجو. كما أن كثيراً من المواد مركبة. والمركب هو اتحاد عنصرين أو عناصر، ويمكن أن ينحل ويعود إلى عناصره الأولى. فالطبيعة إذن متغيرة، والتغير لا يدل على قوة. فلا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً لخلق مادة أخرى. كذلك فالطبيعة جامدة، وبلا عقل ولا تفكير، وبهذا لا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً للخلق. وهناك سؤال هام وهو: ما المقصود بكلمة الطبيعة؟ أهى المادة الجامدة؟ أهى الجبال والبحار والأرض والجو؟ إن كانت هكذا، فهى لا تستطيع أن تخلق إنساناً أو حيواناً. فغير الحى لا يخلق حياً، وغير العاقل لا يخلق عاقلاً... فهل طبيعة الإنسان هى التى كونته؟! وهذا غير معقول. لأنه لم تكن له طبيعة قبل أن يكون، وقادرة على تكوينه!! أم أن كلمة الطبيعة تدل على قوة جبارة غير مفهومة؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك، فلتكن هذه القوة غير المدركة هى الله، وقد سمّاها البعض الطبيعة. ويكون الأمر مجرد خلاف حول التسميات، وليس خلافاً فى الجوهر. إن كل الملحدين الذين قالوا إن الطبيعة قد أوجدت الكون، لم يقدموا لنا معنى واضحاً لهذه الطبيعة! نقطة أخرى نذكرها فى إثبات وجود الله، وهى الإنسان. وجود الإنسان: هذا الكائن العجيب، الذى له عقل وروح وضمير ومشيئة ولا يمكن أن توجده طبيعة بلا عقل ولا مشيئة ولا حياة ولا ضمير!! كيف إذن أمكن وجود هذا الكائن، بكل ماله من تدبير ومشاعر؟! الكائن صاحب المبادئ، الذى يحب الحق والعدل، ويسعى إلى القداسة والكمال؟ لابد من وجود كائن آخر أسمى منه ليوجده..لابد من وجود كائن كلى الحكمة، كلى القدرة، بمشيئة تقدر أن توجده..وهذا ما نسميه الله ... وبخاصة للتركيب العجيب المذهل الذى لهذا الإنسان يكفى أن نذكر بصمة أصابعه، وبصمة صوته. عشرات الملايين قد توجد فى قطر واحد. وكل إنسان من هؤلاء تكون لأصابعه بصمة تميزه عن باقى الملايين. فمن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يرسم لكل اصبع خطوطاً تميز بصمته. وتتغير هذه الخطوط من واحد لآخر، وسط آلاف الملايين فى قارة واحدة مثل آسيا، أو مئات الملايين فى قارة مثل افريقيا؟! إنه عجيب!! لابد من كائن ذى قدرة غير محدودة، استطاع أن يفعل هذا.. وما نقوله عن بصمة الأصبع، نقوله أيضاً عن بصمة الصوت. إنسان يكلمك فى التليفون. فتقول له "أهلاً، فلان". تناديه بإسمه وأنت لا تراه، مميزاً بصمة صوته عن باقى الأصوات... قدرة الله غير المحدودة تظهر فى خلقه للإنسان من أعضاء عجيبة جداً فى تركيبها وفى وظيفتها... المخ مثلا وما فيه من مراكز البصر، والصوت، والحركة، والذاكرة، والفهم..إلخ. بحيث لو تلف أحد هذه المراكز، لفقد الإنسان قدرته على وظيفة هذا المركز إلى الأبد..! من فى كل علماء العالم يستطيع أن يصنع مخاً، أو مركزاً واحداً من مراكز المخ؟! إنها قدرة الله وحده. ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن كل جهاز من أجهزة جسد الإنسان، وعن تعاون كل هذه الأجهزة بعضها مع البعض الآخر فى تناسق عجيب. وأيضاً عن العوامل النفسية المؤثرة فى الجسد. وعن النظام المذهل الموجود فى تركيبة هذه الطبيعة البشرية. هنا وأحب أن أتعرض إلى نقطة أخرى لإثبات وجود الله، وهى النظام العجيب الموجود فى الكون كله. نظام الكون: إنك إن رأيت كومة من الأحجار ملقاة فى كل مكان، ربما تقول إنها وجُدت هناك بالصدفة. أما إن رأيت أحجاراًتصطف إلى جوار بعضها البعض، وفوق بعضها البعض، حتى تكون حجرات وصالات بينها أبواب ولها منافذ وشرفات.. فلابد أن تقول: يقيناً هناك مهندس أو بناء وضع لها هذا النظام... هكذا الكون فى نظامه، لابد من أن الله قد نظمه هكذا.حتى أن بعض الفلاسفة أطلقوا على الله لقب (المهندس الأعظم). + ولنضرب المثل الأول بقوانين الفلك. وذلك النظام العجيب الذى يربط بين الشموس والكواكب، والذى تخضع له النجوم فى حركتها وفى اتجاهاتها، مع العدد الضخم من المجرات والشهب... الأرض تدور حول نفسها مرة كل يوم، ينتج عنها النهار والليل. ومرة كل عام حول الشمس، تنتج عنها الفصول الأربعة. وهذا النظام ثابت لا يتغير منذ آلاف السنين، أو منذ خُلقت هذه الأجرام السمائية ووضعت لها قوانين الفلك التى تضبطها... لهذا كان علم الفلك يُدرّس فى كليات اللاهوت، لأنه يثبت وجود الله، وبالمثل كان يُدرس علم الطب، لنفس الغرض. نفس قانون الفلك نلاحظه فى العلاقة بين القمر والأرض، التى تنتج عنها أوجه القمر بطريقة منتظمة من محاق إلى هلال إلى تربيع إلى بدر.. لكل هذا ما أجمل قول المرتل فى المزمور: "السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه" (مز19: 10). ليس النظام الذى وضعه الله فى الكون قاصراً على السماء وما فيها، إنما أيضاً ما يختص بالحرارة وضغط الهواء والرياح والأمطار. وكل هذا يحدث فى كل بلد بطريقة منتظمة متناسقة، مع ما يتبعه من أنظمة الزراعة والنباتات. بل ما أعجب ما وضعه الله من نظام فى طبيعة النحلة وإنتاجها. إنها مجرد حشرة. ولكنها تعمل فى نظام ثابت ومدهش، وكأنها فى جيش منتظم، سواء الملكة أو العمال، وتنتج شهداً له فوائد كثيرة جداً، وبخاصة نوع غذاء الملكات ذى القيمة الغذائية الهائلة الذى يصنعونه فيما يعرف باسم Royal Jelly ويبيعونه فى الصيدليات. وما أجمل ما قاله أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى عن مملكة النحل : مملكة مدبرة بأمراة مؤمرة تحمل فى العمال والصناع عبء السيطرة أعجــب لعمــال يــولــون عليهــم قيصـرة هذه النحلة فى نظامها تثبت وجود الله. وشهدها الذى تنتجه – فى عمق فوائده – يثبت هو أيضاً وجود الله. إثبات آخر لوجود الله هو المعجزات . المعجزات: والمعجزات ليست ضد العقل. ولكنها مستوى فوق العقل. ولكنها سميت معجزات، لأن العقل البشرى عجز عن إدراكها أو تفسيرها. وليس لها إلا تفسير واحد وهو قدرة الله غير المحدودة. هذه التى قال عنها الكتاب "..كل شئ مستطاع عند الله" (مر10: 27). وكذلك قول أيوب الصديق "علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر" (أى42: 2). والمعجزات ليست قاصرة على ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس، وإنما هى موجودة فى حياتنا العملية، وبخاصة من بعض القديسين. إن لم يكن شئ من هذا قد مرّ عليك فى حياتك أو فى حياة بعض أقاربك أو معارفك، فاقرأ عنه فى الكتب التى سجلت بعض هذه المعجزات فى أيامنا، أو فى حياة قديسين قد سبقونا مثل الأنبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم، أو أنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، أو ما يتكرر حدوثه كثيراً فى أعياد القديسين. فهذه الذكرى تثبت الإيمان فى قلبك... نقطة أخرى فى إثبات وجود الله وهى الإعتقاد العام. الاعتقاد العام: الإعتقاد بوجود الله موجود عند جميع الشعوب، حتى عند الوثنيين: يؤمنون بالألوهية، ولكن يخطئون من هو الله... بل وصل بهم الأمر إلى الإيمان بوجود آلهة كثيرين- وبعضهم آمن بوجود إله لكل صفة يعرفها من صفات الألوهية – وعرفوا أيضاً الصلاة التى يقدمونها لله، وما يقدمونه من ذبائح وقرابين... والإيمان بالله مغروس حتى فى نفوس الأطفال. فإن حدثت الطفل عن الله، لا يقول لك من هو. وإن قلت له "لا تفعل هذا الأمر، لكى لا يغضب الله عليك"، لا يجادلك فى هذا.. إنه بفطرته يؤمن بوجود الله، ولا يهتز هذا الإيمان فى قلبه أو فى فكره، إلا بشكوك تأتى إليه من الخارج: إما كمحاربات من الشيطان أو من أفكار الناس. وذلك حينما يكبر ويدخل فى سن الشك . على أن الإلحاد له أسباب كثيرة ليست كلها دينية. ففى البلاد الشيوعية، كان سبب الإلحاد هو التربية السياسية الخاطئة، مع الضغط من جانب الحكومة، والخوف من جانب الشعب. فلما زال عامل الخوف بزوال الضغط السياسى دخل فى الإيمان عشرات الملايين فى روسيا ورومانيا وبولندا وغيرها. أو أنهم أعلنوا إيمانهم الذى ما كانوا يصرحون به خوفاً من بطش حكوماتهم. نوع من الإلحاد هو الإلحاد الماركسى. وقد وصفه بعض الكتاب بأنه كان رفضاً لله، وليس إنكاراً لوجود الله. نتيجة لمشاكل إقتصادية، وبسبب الفقر الذى كان يرزح تحته كثيرون بينما يعيش الأغنياء فى حياة الرفاهية والبذخ، لذلك إعتقد هؤلاء الملحدون أن الله يعيش فى برج عاجى لا يهتم بآلام الفقراء من الطبقة الكادحة!! فرفضوه ونادوا بأن الدين هو أفيون للشعوب يخدرهم حتى لا يشعروا بتعاسة حياتهم..! نوع آخر من الإلحاد هو إلحاد الوجوديين الذين يريدون أن يتمتعوا بشهواتهم الخاطئة التى يمنعهم الله عنها. وهكذا لسان حالهم يقول "من الخير أن يكون الله غير موجود، لكى نوجد نحن"!! أى لكى نشعر بوجودنا فى تحقيق شهواتنا..! وهكذا سخروا من الصلاة الربانية بقولهم "أبانا الذى فى السموات". نعم ليبقى هو فى السماء، ويترك لنا الأرض... إذن ليس هو اعتقاداً مبنياً على أسس سليمة. إنما هو سعى وراء شهوات يريدون تحقيقها... قصّة: أخيراً أحب أن أقول لك قصة أختم بها هذا الحديث. إجتمع مؤمن وملحد. فقال الملحد للمؤمن: ماذا يكون شعورك لو اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه لا يوجد فردوس ونار، وثواب وعقاب، بينما قد أتعبت نفسك عبثاً فى صوم وصلاة وضبط نفس !! فأجاب المؤمن: أنا سوف لا أخسر شيئاً، لأنى أجد لذة فى الحياة الروحية. ولكن ماذا يكون شعورك إن اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه يوجد ثواب وعقاب، وفردوس ونار..؟! أما أنت أيها الابن العزيز، فليثبت الرب إيمانك

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

فى يوم أحد الشعانين (أحد السعف) دخل السيد المسيح أورشليم كملك. واستقبله الشعب بفرح، بسعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون (يو12 : 13). فما الرموز والدروس الروحية الكائنة فى سعف النخل وفى أغصان الزيتون ؟ ·

1- سعف النخل الذى يستخدمه الناس حتى اليوم هو قلب النخل. حتى أن الباعة حينما ينادون عليه يقولون "قلبك يا مسيحى". هذا القلب هو الذى نقدمه إلى الله الذى قال "يا إبنى أعطنى قلبك" (أم 23 : 26). 2- وسعف النخل ليس فقط قلب النخل، بل هو أيضاً جديد وأبيض. وهما أيضاً صفتان لازمتان للقلب النقى، الأبيض الذى تجدد فى المعمودية (رو6)، ووُلد ولادة جديدة "بغسيل الميلاد الجديد" (تى3 : 5). فقلب النخلة بلاشك هو ميلاد جديد لفروعها. 3- قلب النخلة أيضاً طرى يستسلم لصانعه يشكله كما يشاء. وهو بهذا يعطينا فكرة عن حياة التسليم، التى بها يترك المؤمن نفسه فى يد الله يفعل بها ما يشاء فى طاعة كاملة للمشيئة الإلهية، دون مقاومة لعمل الروح القدس فيه. مثله مثل قطعة الطين فى يد الفخارى يصنع بها الآنية التى يريد (رو9 : 21). وقد اعتدنا فى أيامنا هذه، أن نقدّم لله قلب النخل مجدولاً جميلاً، فى هيئة صليب أو قربانة أو قلب. وكل هذا له دلالاته. 4- وسعف النخلة يذكرنا بالنخلة التى وُصف بها القديسون، فقيل: "الصديق كالنخلة يزهو" (مز92 : 12). ولعل الصديق يشبه النخلة فى علوها، وفى اتجاهها نحو السماء. النخلة التى تنمو باستمرار، وتمتد إلى فوق. وفى كل عام يزداد نموها. فهى أمامنا درس فى النمو. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول: "أمتد إلى ما هو قدام، وأسعى نحو الغرض.." (فى3 : 13 ، 14). والنخلة – فيما تعلو إلى وق – أيضاً تمتد جذورها فى العمق قوية وراسخة، تستطيع أن تحتمل كل ذلك الإرتفاع. وهذا أيضاً درس لنا: فى أن روحياتنا لا تكون فقط مظهراً مرتفعاً من الخارج، بل يكون لها كذلك العمق الداخلى، والعمل المخفى كما الجذور فى باطن الأرض. 5- النخلة أيضاً ثابتة مهما عصفت بها الرياح. قد تهزها الريح أحياناً إذا كانت قوية، ولكنها لا تسقطها، لأنها راسخة. على الرغم من أنها تبدو نحيفة وهزيلة. ولكن الجذور القوية التى تربطها بالعمق، تحميها وتحفظها من السقوط. 6- النخلة أيضاً شجرة ناسكة، تمثل الإحتمال والرضا بالقليل. لذلك يمكن أن تسكن فى البرارى والقفار، وتحيا إلى جوار آبا نفر السائح. وتنمو فى الصحراء، وتحتمل الحر والعطش. وقد تُترك فترة طويلة بدون رىّ، فتبقى وتحتمل. وبهذا كانت أشهر أشجار البرية وأقواها. وهكذا كانت تمثل طعام بعض الآباء النسّاك. كما تذكرنا بالقديس الأنبا بولا السائح، الذى كان رداؤه من سعف أو ليف النخل. وتذكرنا بالأديرة التى لا تخلو من النخل. 7- النخلة شجرة مثمرة ومغذية. بلحها يعطى طاقة غذائية كبيرة. وفيه الكثير من المواد الغذائية النافعة. ويمكن حفظه لمدة طويلة بلا تلف، بطرق متعددة. إن النخلة فى هذا الإثمار، تذكرنا بالمؤمن الحقيقى، الذى ينبغى أن يكون لإيمانه ثمر فى حياته وحياة غيره... 8- والنخلة كثيرة المنافع للناس. كل ما فيها نافع. ليس فقط ثمرها الذى هو غذاء نافع. بل أيضاً سعفها يصلح لصنع السلال، وليفها نافع لصنع الحبال، وجريدها نافع لسقوف البيوت فى الأرياف. واقلافها نافعة للوقود. وكذلك فإن جذوعها يستخدمها الريفيون لسقوف بيوتهم وللوقود. وكانوا يجوفونها قديماً، ويستخدمونها لحفظ أجساد الموتى فى بعض العصور. كما أن النخلة أيضاً أم ولود، تنتج حولها نجيلات صغيرات، يمكن أن تُنقل وتغرس فى أماكن أخرى وتنمو. إنها فى كل ذلك درس للمؤمن، الذى ينبغى أن يكون نافعاً من كل ناحية لمن هم حوله ولا يكفى أن يكون كالنخلة يزهو...



  ماذا تعنى أغصان الزيتون التى نستقبل بها المسيح يوم أحد الشعانين ؟ ·

1- أغصان الزيتون ترمز إلى السلام. منذ أن حملت الحمامة ورقة زيتون خضراء لأبينا نوح (تك8 : 11)، مبشرة إياها بأن الطوفان قد انتهى، وعادت الأرض موطناً للسكنى. وورقة الزيتون الخضراء كانت دليلاً على أن الحياة مازالت باقية.. وأن حكم الله بإبادة كل حى على الأرض، قد استبدل بالحياة. وبهذا تكون عقوبة الله قد أستوفيت، وعاد السلام بين السماء والأرض. وهذا يذكرنا بأن السيد المسيح قد صنع السلام بين الله والناس، وبين اليهود والأمم، وأنه نقض الحائط المتوسط. وهكذا تمت بشرى الملائكة "وعلى الأرض السلام" (لو2 : 14). ونحيى السيد المسيح بأنه ملك السلام ورئيس السلام (أش9 : 6). وهو مانح السلام الذى قال "سلامى أعطيكم. سلامى أترك لكم" (يو14 : 27). ونحن نرتل له قائلين "يا ملك السلام، اعطنا سلامك". ونشعر باستمرار أن سلامنا مصدره السيد المسيح نفسه. 2- أغصان الزيتون تذكرنا بزيت الزيتون المستخدم فى مسحة الميرون. أى فى مسحة الروح القدس (ايو2 : 20 ، 27) تذكرنا بزيت المسحة، أو الدهن المقدس للمسحة الذى أمر به الرب موسى النبى، وكان من زيت الزيتون مع أنواع من العطور (خر30 : 23 – 25). وبهذا الزيت المقدس مسحت خيمة الإجتماع، وكل المذابح والأوانى المقدسة. كما مُسح به هرون رئيساً للكهنة، ومسح أيضاً كل أبنائه كهنة (خر40 : 15). وهكذا تقدست الخيمة والمذابح والأوانى، وصارت "قدس أقداس. كل ما مسها يكون مقدساً" (خر30 : 29). وهكذا أيضاً تقدس هرون وبنوه (خر30 : 30). وصارت لهم مسحتهم كهنوتاً أبدياً فى أجيالهم" (خر40 : 13، 15). وبهذا الزيت المقدس كان يمسح الملوك والأنبياء فى العهد القديم. وبمسحة الميرون يُدهن المعمدون بهذا الزيت المقدس، فيصيرون هياكل لله، والروح القدس يسكن فيهم (1كو 3 :16) (1كو 6 : 19). فهل نتذكر فى يوم أحد الشعانين هذه المسحة المقدسة وعمل الروح فينا، حينما نحمل أغصان الزيتون.. ؟



  أنا مرشح للكهنوت. وأريد أن أعرف صفات الفتاة التى أتزوجها، ويليق بها أن تكون زوجة لكاهن.·

أولاً: عبارة مرشح للكهنوت، وعبارة سترسم كاهناً شىء آخر. فأنت تعلم أنه يُقام اجتماع لاختيار الشعب، وتُعرض فيه أسماء المرشحين، والشعب يختار من يشاء. ومن المحتمل أن يقع اختياره عليك، أو لا يقع. فالمسألة حتى الآن ليست مؤكدة... ثم افرض أن الشعب وافق عليك، وأسقف الإيبارشية لم يوافق على رسامتك لأسباب معينة، فماذا يكون موقفك ؟ فإن كنت قد أخذت وعداً أكيداً من الأب الأسقف أنك ستكون كاهناً، والشعب أيضاً يريدك وسيختارك، تبقى نقطة وهى: إن الفتاة التى تتزوجها، لابد أن توافق على أنها ستكون زوجة القسيس. لأن فتيات كثيرات لا يقبلن ذلك، إذ يرون أن الكاهن سيكون مثقلاً بالمسئوليات، ولا يبقى له وقت لبيته! يرون أنه سيكون زوجاً من (قطاع عام). وليس قطاعاً خاصاً. أى أن كل الشعب له نصيب فيه، وله حق عليه، وليس هو من نصيب الزوجة وحدها، فى كل وقته، وفى كل اهتماماته! فموافقة من ستتزوجها أمر هام جداً وأساسى. هذا لا يمنع طبعاً أن كثيراً من الفتيات المحبات للخدمة وللكنيسة، يسعدهن أن تكون الواحدة منهن زوجة لكاهن، لأنها بهذا ستبقى باستمرار فى جو الخدمة وفى جو الكنيسة، وسوف تشترك مع زوجها فى عمل الخدمة، وتكون له فى ذلك "معيناً نظيره" (تك2 : 18). على أن زوجة الكاهن، تشترط فيها قوانين الكنيسة شروطاً كثيرة. لأنها ليست امرأة عادية، بل هى شريكة الرجل الذي يرعى الشعب. فإن كانت تساعده على هدوء بيته وسلامه، سيكون مستريحاً في خدمته. وإن عكرت فكره وأتعبت أعصابه، فسينعكس هذا أيضاً على الخدمة. كذلك يجب أن تكون مثالاً لبقسة النساء في الشعب. وتكون إنسانه صالحة تحسن تربية أولادها. على أن هناك نقطة هامة ينبغي أن نلاحظها وهى: أن الزواج السابق للكهنوت مباشرة له أيضاً نتائجه. فالكتاب يشترط في الأب الكاهن قد "دبر أهل بيته حسناً، وله أولاد في الخضوع والطاعة". لأنه إن كان أحد لا يعرف أن يدبر بيته، فكيف يعتني بكنيسة الله؟!" (1تي3: 5،4). فالذي يتزوج حديثاً، ويُرسم كاهناً، لا تكون له هذه الخبرة في تدبير بيته وفي تربية أولاده. فهو بالتالي يفقد هذه الخبرة، ولا يستوفي هذا الشرط. عموماً إن كانت زوجة يجب أن تستوفي شروطاً روحية وإجتماعية، فإن زوجة الكاهن، تكون في هذه الشروط أعمق وأقوى. وفي العهد القديم توجد شروط لزوجة الكاهن وكذلك في قوانين الكنيسة

موقفنا من خادم كبير فى الكنيسة، يعطى مواعيد لإلقاء الكلمة. وننتظره فلا يحضر مراراً وتكراراً. ثم يعتذر باعتذارات غير مقبولة !!·

لا شك أن الخادم الذى يعطى ميعاداً لإلقاء كلمة ولا يحضر، هو شخص لا يراعى شعور المخدومين، ولا يراعى مصلحة الإجتماع. لأن تكرار هذا الغياب يجعل الإجتماع غير ثابت، وربما ينحل. وإن كان لديه عذر قهرى، فمن المفروض على هذا الخادم أن يقدم هذا العذر قبل موعد الإجتماع بفترة تسمح بدعوة خادم آخر بديل. أما وقد كرر الغياب فأفضل عقاب له أنكم تمتنعون عن دعوته لإلقاء كلمة مرة أخرى. على الأقل لفترة عدة شهور، لكى يتضع من جهة، ولكى يشعر بخطئه، ويحترم موعد الإجتماع، ويتعلم الإلتزام.. ولا يعتمد على أنه خادم كبير ومعروف... وإن دعوتموه بعد ذلك، اهتموا أن يكون هناك بديل له فى نفس الإجتماع. بحيث إن تأخر يبدأ البديل فى إلقاء الكلمة. وبهذا يأخذ هذا الخادم الكبير درساً ينفعه وينفع الإجتماع. أقول هذا، لأن كثيرين إذا عوقبوا، يستفيدون من العقوبة، مهما كانوا كباراً. وأيضاً لأن المصلحة العامة أهم بكثير من مجاملة الكبار...



  ما هى السن المناسبة للشاب أو للشابة للإشتراك فى فصول إعداد خدام ؟·

فى الواقع هذا الأمر يتوقف على مدى النضوج. سواء النضوج الروحى أو الفكرى، وكذلك مدى الإحساس بالمسئولية، ومدى المعرفة الدينية، والقدرة على القيادة. فمقياس السن ليس هو المقياس الوحيد. هناك أشخاص كبار لا يصلحون. وقد يوجد من هم أصغر منهم سناً بكثير، وعلى درجة كبيرة من النضوج. القديس تادرس تلميذ الأنبا باخوميوس كان ناضجاً جداً فى قيادة الأديرة، على الرغم من صغر سنه، وكذلك قيل عن القديس يوحنا القصير إن "الأسقيط كله كان معلقاً بأصبعه" على الرغم من أنه كان شاباً صغيراً. لذلك تعهدوا هذه المواهب، قبل أن يخطفها تيار آخر بعيد عن الخدمة من أنشطة العالم المتعددة. قال القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس الأسقف : "لا يستهن أحد بحداثتك" (1تى 4: 12). ونلاحظ أنه فى المدن التى لا توجد بها جامعات. بعد الثانوية العامة يسافر الشاب إلى مدينة كبرى توجد بها جامعة. وهكذا لا تستفيد كنيسته الأصلية بخدمته. وغالباً لا يبدأ الخدمة من الثانوية العامة، لأنها تحتاج إلى مذاكرة مركزة. لهذا غالباً ما تحتاج الكنيسة إلى الشاب وهو فى السنة الأولى أو الثانية الثانوية. وكثير من كبار الخدام حالياً، بدأوا خدمتهم وهم فى تلك المرحلة.



  ماذا يفعل الأب الكاهن، إذا اعترف إنسان عليه بأنه ارتكب جريمة قتل، بينما قبض البوليس فى نفس الجريمة على إنسان آخر برئ، وأصبح هذا البرئ معرضاً للحكم عليه بالإعدام.. ؟!·

الإعتراف سرّ لا يمكن للأب الكاهن أن يبوح به. فالسرّ الذى اعترف به هذا القاتل، سيظل سرّاً. غير أن الكاهن أمامه أمران فى مثل هذه الحالة، وهما: أ- بماذا ينصح هذا القاتل المعترف ؟ ب- ماذا يعمل لإنقاذ الشخص البرئ المقبوض عليه ؟ هل ينصح المعترف بأن يسلّم نفسه للبوليس ويقرّ بجريمته ؟ وبهذا ينقذ نفس المتهم البرئ. وأيضاً يريح ضميره هو المثقل بجريمته، حتى لو حكم عليه بالإعدام. لأن الكتاب يقول "نفس بنفس" (تث 19: 21). وقال أيضاً "من يد الإنسان اطلب نفس الإنسان.. سافك دم الإنسان، بالإنسان يُسفك دمه" (تك9 :5 ،6). وموته هنا على الأرض، اخف من عقوبة الموت الأبدى. فإن لم يستطع تسليم نفسه، فماذا يفعل؟ هل يمكن أن يرسل خطاب إلى البوليس وإلى النيابة، يذكر فيه أنه القاتل – دون أن يذكر إسمه – ويشرح تفاصيل معينة تثبت أنه القاتل، وأن الشخص المقبوض عليه برئ. وعلى الأقل تتشكك المحكمة. أما إن لم يفعل، ولم يستطع إقناع المحكمة : فإنه يكون قد أرتكب جريمتين، وقتل إثنين: قتل الشخص الذى اعترف أمام الكاهن بقتله. وأيضاً الشخص البرئ المقبوض عليه، إن حكمت المحكمة بإعدامه. وعلى الكاهن أن يقول له : ابحث عن أبديتك. هل تختار الحياة الحاضرة، التى لابد أن تنتهى بعد حين. أو تختار الأبدية بأن تدفع هنا ثمن جريمتك.



  هل البخل خطية، أم هو مجرد نقص ؟·

البخل هو عدة خطايا معاً، أى خطية مركبة. البخل فيه خطية محبة المال وعدم انفاقه. والكتاب يقول إن "محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور. الذى إذا ابتغاه قوم، ضلوا عن الإيمان، وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة" (1تى6: 10). والسيد المسيح يعتبر محبة المال نوعاً من العبادة تنافس عبادة الله. فيقول "لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين.. الله والمال" (مت6: 24). ونعرف أن الشاب الغنى مضى من أمام المسيح حزيناً، لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة (مت 19 : 22). والمقصود بالمال هو كل ما يملكه الإنسان سواء من النقد أو من المقتنيات أياً كانت. والبخل يحوى أيضاً عدم محبة الآخرين، والبعد عن فضيلة العطاء. فهو يشمل حرمان الآخرين من أخذ نصيب مما له، مهما كانوا فى أمس الحاجة إلى ذلك! فهو لا ينقذ غيره بشىء من العطاء. ويكسر وصية الرب القائلة "من سألك فاعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده" (مت5 : 42). وبهذا تقف أمامه الآية التى تقول "من يسدّ أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين، فهو أيضاً يصرخ ولا يستجاب" (أم21 : 13). وتكون نهايته كنهاية الغنى الذى لم يشفق على لعازر المسكين، ولم يعطه حتى الفتات الساقط من مائدته (لو16 : 21 ، 23). والبخيل يقف أمامه – من جهة مساعدة الآخرين – قول الكتاب: "من يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يفعل، فتلك خطية له" (يع4 : 17). فلاشك أن الذى عنده مال، يعرف أنه يستطيع أن يستخدمه فى أعمال حسنة كثيرة، مثل أسلوب الكرماء. ولكنه لا يفعل بسبب محبته للمال وعدم رغبته فى الإنفاق. ولاشك أن هذه خطية له. بل إن البخيل، غالباً ما يكون أيضاً بخيلاً على نفسه. إنه يعيش كفقير، على الرغم من كل ما يملكه. لأنه لا يريد أن ينفق حتى على نفسه! لأنه يحب المال أكثر مما يحب نفسه. يحب "الجمع والتكويم" (جا2 : 26) "يذخر ذخائر، ولا يدرى من يضمها" (مز39: 6). "يكنز له كنوزاً على الأرض" (مت6 : 19)، ولا يعرف كيف يستفيد منها، ولا يود أن يكنز له كنوزاً فى السماء. أما كنوزه فتضيع قيمتها. وكما قال الشاعر : فهى بالإنفاق تبقى * وهى بالإمساك تفنى مثله مثل إنسان عنده قدح من الحنطة. إن أبقاه عنده، يأكله السوس. وإن ألقاه فى الأرض يدر عليه آلاف السنابل وأرادب من القمح.. البخيل أيضاً غالباً ما يكون بخيلاً على أسرته! بخيلاً على زوجته وأولاده وباقى أفراد عائلته. لا يعطيهم ما يطلبون، ويقتر عليهم ويكون شحيحاً فى إعطائه. وكثيراً ما يتسبب البخل فى مشاكل عائلية، وأحياناً يؤدى إلى الطلاق. وقد قرأنا كثيراً فى الأخبار أن الحقد على بعض البخلاء أدى إلى قتلهم. البخيل يفقد محبة الناس. لأنه لا يفتح قلبه لهم، ولا يفتح جيبه ولا خزائنه، ولا يساهم فى حل مشاكلهم، ولا يشعرهم بحنو أو بعطف. فيسخطون عليه وعلى ماله، الذى لا يستفيد منه ولا يفيد الآخرين. والكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا كيف أن بخل نابال الكرملى قد أثار سخط داود النبى، فصمم على قتله. لولا أن أبيجايل أنقذت الموقف بحكمتها وكرمها (1صم 25).



  هل أنا مسئول عن خلاص من هم حولى، إذا كانوا.لا ينصتون إلى كلامى. فماذا أفعل؟·

أنت مسئول عن توصيل كلمة الخلاص للذين حولك. ولكنك لست مسئولاً عن قبولهم أو عدم قبولهم... الأنبياء أيضاً كانوا يوصلون رسالة الله إلى الناس. وما أكثر الذين كانوا يرفضون تلك الرسالة، كما حدث أيام ارميا النبى، وأيام إيليا النبى الذى قال للرب "..قتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف وبقيت أنا وحدى. وهو يطلبون نفسى ليأخذوها" (1مل19 : 14). والسيد المسيح نفسه قال فى ذلك "يا أورشليم يا أورشليم، يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها. كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها، ولم تريدوا" (مت23 : 37). السيد المسيح أيضاً : البعض قبل كلامه والبعض تآمروا عليه وصلبوه. وبولس الرسول بشر أهل أثينا بكلام حكيم. ولكنهم سخروا به قائلين: "ماذا يريد هذا المهذار أن يقول؟!" (أع17 : 18). وما أكثر ما كان بولس الرسول يبشر فالبعض "يقبلون الكلمة بكل نشاط" بينما اليهود يهيجون الجموع ضده" (أع17 : 11 ، 13). إذن مسئوليتك هى فقط توصيل الكلمة، وليس الضغط على قبولها. من الأمثلة الجميلة – على ذلك مثل الزارع (مت13). الزارع ألقى البذار: البعض التقطه الطير، والبعض خنقه الشوك. والبعض ظهر قليلاً ثم جف. والبعض أتى بثمر، وحتى الذى أتى بثمر كان على مستويات: ثلاثين وستين ومائة. مع أن الزارع نفس الزارع، والبذار نفس البذار! فلا تملكك عقدة الذنب Sense of guilt إن لم تستطع كسبهم للرب فإن لوطاً البار نصح أهل سادوم، ولم يقبلوا كلامه وهلكوا. ويقول الكتاب عنه إنه "كان كمازح فى وسط أصهاره" (تك19: 14). ولا نستطيع أن نقول إن لوطاً عليه مسئولية فى هلاك أهل سدوم! نفس المبدأ ورد مرتين فى سفر حزقيال النبى، حتى بالنسبة إلى الشخص الذى أقامه الرب رقيباً على الناس. يقول الرب "..وإن أنذرت أنت الشرير، ولم يرجع عن شره ولا عن طريقه الرديئة. فإنه يموت بإثمه، وأما أنت فقد نجيت نفسك" (حز3 : 19) (حز33 : 9) غير أن هناك ملاحظات هامة فى تبليغك كلمة الله للناس. 1- أن نقول كلمة الله، وتكون قدوة فى التنفيذ. لأنه من الجائز أن تبلغهم وصية الله، بينما أعمالك وتصرفاتك تجعلهم لا يستفيدون منك. تعثرهم فلا يقبلون ما تقول. وهنا تكون أنت مسئولاً، لأن حياتك المعثرة أساءت إلى قوة الكلمة، أو افقدت كلمتك قوتها. 2- حينما تبلغ الذين حولك كلمة الله، بلغ إياها فى تواضع وهدوء. لأن النصيحة التى تبلغها فى كبرياء، لا تكون مقبولة. ولا يكون مستمعوك مستعدين لقبول كلامك، إن شعروا أنك تكلمهم من فوق! أو فى احتقار لهم، أو بجرح لشعورهم، أو بعنف.. تذكر كيف كلّم السيد المسيح المرأة السامرية، فقبلت ذلك منه، على الرغم من أن خطاياها صارت مكشوفة قدامه (يو4). 3- فى نصحك لمن هم حولك، تذكر قول الكتاب "رابح النفوس حكيم" (أم11: 30). ومن ضمن الحكمة أنك لا تطلب منهم ما هو فوق مستواهم، حتى لا يشعروا بأن التدين صعب عليهم فيرفضوه. بينما تكون الحكمة أن تقودهم فى تدرج ممكن. تذكر موقف الآباء الرسل حين قالوا "لا يُثقل على الراجعين إلى الله من الأمم" (أع15 : 19). وأرسلوا إليهم يقولون ".. لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر غير هذه الأشياء الواجبة" (أع15 : 28). فإن أردت أن تؤدى رسالة نحو الذين حولك: كن حكيماً، عارفاً بالنفوس. تدرج معهم. كلمهم بحكمة ووداعة. وكما قال الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس الأسقف: "لا تزجر شيخاً، بل عظه كأب، والعجائز كأمهات، والأحداث كأخوة والحدثات كأخوات، بكل طهارة" (1تى 5 : 1 ، 2). ولا تيأس إن تكلمت مرة أو مرتين ولم تأت بنتيجة.. إن بعض النفوس يلزمها وقت لكى تتخلص مما هى فيه من أخطاء. فاستخدم طول الأناة، وكذلك القدوة، والصلاة حتى يشترك الرب معك، ويعطيك كلمة من عنده، ويعطيهم قبولاً لكلامك وقوة للتنفيذ.



  الآباء الرسل فى يوم العشاء الربانى، تناولوا من السرّ المقدس بعد أن احتفلوا بالفصح وأكلوا من خروف الفصح. فهل نفهم من هذا أنهم تناولوا وهم مفطرون؟!·

لم يكن الفصح أكلاً عادياً، إنما كان رمزاً للسيد المسيح. فالسيد المسيح هو فصح العهد الجديد، كما قيل فى الرسالة إلى كورنثوس "لأن فصحنا المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا" (1كو 5 : 7). إذن فهم قد تناولوا من الفصح القديم ثم من الفصح الجديد. من الرمز ثم من المرموز إليه. لوكان الفصح طعاماً عادياً، لكان صاحب السؤال محقاً فيما يقول.. ولكن أكل الفصح كان عملاً سرياً، يرمز إلى نفس العشاء الربانى الذى كانوا يتناولونه وقتذاك. ولم يكن إفطاراً. إن ما فعله السيد المسيح وقتذاك هو أنه جعلهم يجمعون بين القديم والجديد فى وقت واحد.



  هل جنة عدن هى الفردوس التى تذهب إليها أرواح الأبرار ؟·

كلا طبعاً. فجنة عدن كانت على الأرض. وذكر سفر التكوين أربعة أنهار كانت تسقى الجنة، منها نهر الفرات. كما ذكرت الأراضى شرقى آشور وغيرها (تك2 : 10 – 14). أما الفردوس فهى السماء الثالثة، وهى التى صعد إليها القديس بولس الرسول حيث قال "أعرف إنساناً فى المسيح يسوع.. أفى الجسد لست أعلم، أم خارج الجسد لست أعلم. الله يعلم. أختطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة. وأعرف هذا الإنسان أفي الجسد أم خارج الجسد، لست أعلم. الله يعلم. أنه أختطف إلى الفردوس، وسمع كلمات لا ينُطق بها.." (2كو12 : 2 – 4). فقال عن المكان الذى اختطف إليه إنه الفردوس مرة، والسماء الثالثة مرة أخرى. مما يعنى أن الفردوس هى السماء الثالثة. وليس من المعقول أن تكون الفردوس. هى الجنة التى كان فيها آدم على الأرض. وتكون فى نفس الوقت هى المكان الذى وعد به الرب اللص اليمين أن يكون معه فيه.. حيث قال له : "الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23 : 43). كذلك فالجنة – كما يفهم من إسمها، وكما شرح الكتاب – هى حديقة كبيرة فيها كل شجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل (تك2 :9). وطبعاً كل هذه خيرات مادية لا تصلح أن تكون نعيماً للأرواح.. كما أن جنة عدن قد اختفت وانتهى أمرها.




ماذا أفعل لأن الشك يتعبنى، ويحطم حياتى العائلية والإجتماعية، ويكاد يتسبب فى ضياع مستقبلى، ويعكس آثاره على جسمى وعقلى. وأنا مهدد بأزمة نفسيه، فلا أثق بأحد ولا بنفسى..·

فلينقذك الرب يا إبنى من هذا الشك. وأعلم أن الشك على نوعين: شك يأتى داخل قلب الإنسان، من طبيعته الشكاكة. وآخر يأتى بأسباب خارجية تجعله يشك. وإذا إزداد الشك فقد يتطور إلى الحالة التى تحكيها فى سؤالك. وتوجد تداريب روحية لمعالجة الشك: 1- تدريب حسن الظن، أو تبرير الأمور: فبدلاً من أن تأخذ الأمور بتأزم يوصل إلى الشك، حاول أن تمزجها بنية طيبة، وتوجد لها تبريراً أو مفهوماً مقبولاً. 2- يمكن أن يعالج الشك بالمصارحة. ولكن بمصارحة لا تحمل إسلوب الإتهام، لئلا تفقد علاقاتك مع الآخرين. إنما أقصد المصارحة بأسلوب السؤال، بهدوء يطلب التوضيح. فقد تسمع إجابة تريحك وتزيل شكك. فتقول مثلاً للشخص الذى شككت فيه "أنت تعلم محبتى وثقتى فيك. ولكن هناك مسألة لم أفهمها، أرجو توضيحها". 3- حاول إن جاءك الشك، أن لا تتمادى فيه. وقل لنفسك إن الشك سيصبح ناراً داخل فكرى تتلف أعصابى. لذلك أوقف شكوكك. عند حدّ. وقل: سأحاول أن أستوضح الأمر فيما بعد، أو قل: هذا الشك غير معقول بسبب كذا وكذا. أو ردّ على نفسك قائلاً: كم مرة شككت، وأتضح لى أن شكوكى ليست سليمة. 4- كذلك ابعد عن الأسباب التى تسبب الشكوك. فلا تدخل نفسك فى مجال استقصاء الأخبار، والبحث عن حقيقة مشاعر الناس من نحوك، أو تحلل تصرفاتهم باسلوب يتعبك. ولا تتذكر ماضياً يزيد شكك.



  عند وفاة أحد الأقارب فى بعض مناطق الصعيد، فى فترة الأربعين يوماً، يطلق الشاب أو الرجل لحيته. فهل لهذا مبرر فى الكتاب المقدس؟·

فى الكتاب المقدس، سواء فى العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد، كان جميع الرجال يطلقون لحاهم. ولم يكن حلق اللحية معروفاً فى ذلك الزمان... أما الذى يقصده صاحب السؤال فهو: إن البعض يطلق لحيته حالياً كعلامة للحزن على قريب عزيز. لعل الذين يفعلون ذلك يعتبرون أن حلاقة الذقن (اللحية) هى نوع من التزين أو الوجاهة التى لا تناسب حزنه! فيترك شعر لحيته مرسلاً بدون حلاقة. أما مدة الأربعين يوماً، فليست قاعدة. هناك من يطلق لحيته لمدة سنة أو أكثر. إنها مجرد عادة إجتماعية عند البعض لا علاقة لها بالدين. أو هى مجرد تعبير عن مشاعر، بهذا الأسلوب الذى رآه صاحبه وهناك من كان يعبر بطريقة أخرى، كأن يصوم مثلاً فى نفس اليوم مثلما فعل داود النبى لما سمع بموت شاول الملك مسيح الرب (2صم1 : 12). والبعض يرى أن الحزن هو شعور فى القلب، سواء حدث التعبير عنه بأسلوب خارجى أو لا. فبالنسبة إلى ما ورد فى السؤال عن إطلاق اللحية أربعين يوماً: 1- هل لو حلق هذا الشخص لحيته بعد الأربعين يوماً، يكون معنى ذلك أنه قد تعزى وأبطل الحزن؟ أو تكون فترة الحداد فى نظره قد إنتهت وعاد إلى حياته الطبيعية؟ 2- هل إذا لم يطلق لحيته فى وفاة قريب آخر، يكون هذا دليلاً على أن هذا القريب لم يكن عزيزاً عليه ؟! 3- ما أكثر الذين يطلقون لحيتهم كعلامة للحزن، وفى نفس الوقت يضحكون مع غيرهم، ويتبادلون الفكاهات على الرغم من إطلاق اللحية. ألا يدل هذا على التناقض؟! وعلى أن إطلاق اللحية كان مجرد مظهر خارجى! أما الذين يكون لهم حزن قلبى حقيقى، فهؤلاء لا يضحكون، ويعز عليهم حلق لحاهم. 4- ومع ذلك قال الكتاب: "لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم" (1تس4 : 13).


  أنا فتاة موظفة، ولى زميل غير أرثوذكسى. وأخته تحضر إلىّ فى مكان عملى، لتقنعنى بالذهاب إلى كنيستهم تبع مذهبهم. فماذا أفعل؟ وما هو الرد اللائق منعاً للإحراج؟·

قولى لها: ابحثى عن الأخوات اللائى لا يذهبن إلى الكنائس والإجتماعات الدينية، لدعوتهن إلى الإجتماع الروحى. أما أنا فأحضر إجتماعاتنا الروحية فى كنائسنا. فلماذا تلحين علىّ لتغيير كنيستى وتحويلى إلى كنيسة أخرى؟! بل قولى لها أيضاً: إن أردت أنت شخصياً أن تنتفعى روحياً، فيمكن أن تحضرى عندنا، حيث تستمتعين بالألحان القبطية الجميلة، وترين روعة القداسات وتأثيرها الروحى. وكذلك ما فى كنائسنا من مزامير وطقوس وقراءات وأيقونات، كلها لها فاعليتها الروحية فى النفس. لا تكونى خجولة مع هذه الفتاة. بل كونى حازمة، وكونى مخلصة لعقيدتك وكنيستك، فهى الكنيسة الأم التى خرجت منها كل تلك الطوائف.



  أعرف إنسانة متزوجة منذ 3 سنوات، وزوجها أدمن المخدرات بأنواعها، مما أدى إلى فقد نصف ثروته المادية، ومما أثّر على حياتها كزوجة معه. وهى الآن منفصلة عنه، فى بيت آخر. وتريد الإنفصال عنه بالطلاق. فما رأى الكنيسة؟·

أولاً: الكنيسة لا تسمح بالطلاق بسبب المخدرات. فتعليم الكتاب واضح أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنى. ثانياً: ننصح هذه الزوجة بإدخال زوجها فى مصحة من المصحات التى تعمل فى معالجة المدمنين وهى كثيرة. وعندنا منها مركز تابع لأسقفية الخدمات. يمكن اعتبار مثل هذا الزوج مريضاً يحتاج إلى علاج. ثالثاً: لماذا صبرت عليه الزوجة طول هذه المدة، حتى تمكنت منه المخدرات، وحتى فقد نصف ثروته. ماذا كان السبب؟ وما نقطة التحول عنده. على كلِِ الفرصة متاحة لعلاجه...



  إذا كان لإطلاق اللحية علاقة بتكريس الكاهن (العلمانى)، فهل تربية الشعر تليق به أيضاً ؟·

أولاً : تعبير كاهن (علمانى) تعبير غير سليم. لأن العلمانى هو الشخص المشتغل بأمور العالم، وليس بأمور الكنيسة. أما الكاهن فهو إنسان مكرس للرب. هو من الإكليروس، نصيب الرب. ولكن لما نشأت الرهبنة وانتشرت، حدث فى بعض العصور المتأخرة إنهم أرادوا أن يميزوا الراهب المكرس لله فى البرية بعيداً عن العالم وخدمته، من الكاهن الذى يخدم الرب فى العالم، فقالوا عن هذا الأخير إنه كاهن علمانى. ولكن هذا التعبير غير سليم وقد صححناه حالياً. فالأفضل أن يسمى "الكاهن المتزوج". وذلك تمييزاً له عن الكاهن الراهب، والكاهن البتول. ونبتعد عن إستخدام عبارة العلمانى. فلا يختلط معنى المشتغل بالعالميات أو بأمور العالم، بمعنى المشتغل بخدمة الله فى العالم .. ننتقل بعد هذا إلى نفطة أخرى فى السؤال وهى: ماذا يعنى إطلاق اللحية والشارب ؟ صاحب السؤال يرى أن ذلك له علاقة بتكريس الكاهن. والواقع إن كان هذا هو بعض المفهوم فى عصرنا، إلا أنه لم يكن كذلك فى العصور القديمة. فقديماً كان الرجال يطلقون شعر لحاهم وشواربهم، سواء كانوا علمانيين أو كهنة، فلاحين أو قواد جيش أو ملوكاً أو أشخاصاً عاديين. ويظهر هذا فى العصور القديمة.. ثم حدث أن العلمانيين بدأوا يحلقون شعر اللحية. والبعض يحلق الشارب أيضاً أو يستبقيه، أو يستبقى جزءاً منه. أما المكرسون للرب، فاحتفظوا بشعر لحاهم وشواربهم، باعتبار أن هذا هو الوضع الطبيعى. ليس هذا بالنسبة إلى الكهنة فقط، إنما أيضاً بالنسبة إلى الرهبان الذين لم يرسموا كهنة، حتى الراهب المبتدىء. وقديماً كانت الرهبنة بعيدة عن الكهنوت. ومع ذلك كان الرهبان يستمرون فى إطلاق اللحية والشارب، سواء سيم البعض منهم كهنة أو بقوا بدون سيامة كهنوتية. وكان الشماس (الدياكون الكامل) يطلق لحيته وشاربه أيضاً. أما عن تربية الشعر بالنسبة إلى بعض الرهبان: فهى علامة على نذرهم أنفسهم للرب. وهذا واضح فى الكتاب المقدس فى نذر شمشون للرب. إذ قال ملاك الرب المبشر بميلاده "لا يعلُ موسى رأسه، لأن الصبى يكون نذيراً لله من البطن" (قض13 : 5). وأخوتنا فى الكنائس الأرثوذكسية البيزنطية، كلهم يربون شعر رؤوسهم، شمامسة وكهنة ورهباناً وأساقفة ورؤساء أساقفة، ويظهر هذا أحياناً... والرهبان الذين يربون شعر رؤوسهم يغطون ذلك بالقلنسوات فلا يظهر. أما الكاهن المتزوج، الذى ليس فى طقسه أن يلبس قلنسوة، فإنه إن أطلق شعر رأسه، فسوف يظهر هذا للناس. لذلك يندر أن يوجد كاهن متزوج يطلق شعر رأسه.



  يقلل البعض من قيمة توبة المريض، على إعتبار أنه فى حالة إحتياج إضطرته إلى التوبة. ويقولون فى ذلك عبارة "توبة المريض توبة مريضة". فما رأى الكنيسة فى هذه العبارة ؟·

1- الذى يحكم على التوبة، هو الله فاحص القلوب. فالله – وليس نحن – هو الذى يعرف هل توبة المريض توبة حقيقية من قلبه، أم توبة ظاهرية مؤقتة ؟ وهل سيبقى المريض فى توبته بعد شفائه أم يتغير؟ أما أن نحكم نحن حكماً عاماً على جميع المرضى بأن توبتهم مريضة، فهذا حكم ظالم، وعن غير علم بما يدور فى قلوبهم من مشاعر، وفيه أيضاً خلط بين التائب الحقيقى وغير الحقيقى..!! 2- قد يسمح الله بالمرض، كوسيلة تقرّب الناس إليه. إن إصابة إنسان بمرض شديد، أو إحتياجه إلى إجراء عملية خطيرة، قد يؤثر فيه أكثر من عشرات العظات، وأكثر من قراءة كتب روحية عديدة، إذ قد يذكرّه باحتمال الموت ووجوب الإستعداد له، فيلجأ إلى التوبة، طالباً منه الرحمة والمغفرة والشفاء. وكل ذلك بقلب صادق جداً وبمشاعر حقيقية. 3- وإن قيل إنها توبة فى حالة ضيقة، فالله نفسه يقول: "ادعنى وقت الضيق، أنقذك فتمجدنى" (مز50 : 15). إذن الله يقبل الصلاة فى وقت الضيق، بل يدعو إليها. ولا يقول إنها صلاة مريضة، أو صلاة مرفوضة أو مضطرة!! كلا.. بل إن الله يسمح بالضيقات – ومنها الأمراض – ليجذبنا بها الله. وما أكثر الذين صلوا إلى الله فى ضيقاتهم. واستجاب الله تلك الصلوات، ولم يقل إنها بدافع من الضيق، وليست بدافع من الحب. والأمثلة على ذلك لا تدخل تحت حصر، ويكفى فيها أن نذكر قول المرتل فى المزمور: "فى ضيقى صرخت إلى الرب، فاستجاب لى" (مز120 : 1). وأيضاً قوله "فى ضيقى دعوت الرب، وإلى الهى صرخت. فسمع من هيكله صوتى. وصراخى قدامه دخل أذنيه" (مز18 : 6). أنظر أيضاً (مز77 : 2) (مز86 : 7). 4- ولا ننسى صلاة يونان النبى فى بطن الحوت. إنها ليست مجرد صلاة إنسان فى مرض محتمل الشفاء. إنما صلاة إنسان فى حكم الموت. ومع ذلك قال "دعوت من ضيقى الرب فاستجابنى. صرخت من جوف الهاوية، فسمعت صوتى" (يون2 :2). ولم يقل الرب إنها صلاة مريضة، أو إنها توبة مريضة فى قول يونان "حين أعيت فىّ نفسى، ذكرت الرب. فجاءت إليك صلاتى" (يون2 : 7). بل استجاب له الرب ونجاه، وأخرجه من جوف الحوت، على الرغم من أن الرب كان يعلم إنه بعد هذه النجاة، سوف يغتم يونان ويغتاظ، لما قبل الرب توبة نينوى (يون3 : 10 ،4 :1). وقد قبل الرب توبة اللص على الصليب. ولم تكن مجرد كتوبة أحد المرضى الذين بينهم وبين الموت شهور أو سنوات أو حتى أيام، أو كتوبة مرضى يمكن أن يشفوا.. بل كانت توبة اللص هى توبة إنسان بينه وبين الموت ثلاث أو أربع ساعات .. ومع ذلك لما قال فى توبته "اذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك" قبل الرب توبته واستجاب له قائلاً "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو23 : 43). ولم يقل له مطلقاً إنها توبة مريضة!! 5- حقاً إن الناس ليسوا مثل الله فى طيبته ولطفه وقبوله لتوبة الخطاة !! ولذلك حسناً قال داود النبى "أقع فى يد الله – لأن مراحمه كثيرة – ولا أقع فى يد إنسان" (2صم24 : 14). إن وقع مريض تائب فى يد إنسان قاس، يقول إن توبة هذا المريض هى توبة مريضة! أما عند الله، فتوبة هذا المريض مقبولة. 6- يكفى فى ذلك قول الرب: "من يقبل إلىّ ، لا أخرجه خارجاً" (يو6 : 37). من يقبل إليه فى أى وقت، وتحت أية ظروف، حتى أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة، حتى الإبن الضال الذى رجع إلى أبيه، حينما قرصه الفقر والعوز والإحتياج فجاع واشتهى خرنوب الخنازير ولم يعطه أحد (لو15 : 16).. ولم يقل له أبوه إن توبته مريضة، لأن الدافع إليها هو الجوع!! بل قبله إليه، وذبح له العجل المسمن، وفرح بتوبته.. 7- لذلك لا يجوز لنا أن نحتقر توبة أحد !! ولا نقلل من شأن توبته، بحكم قاس ظالم. وإن كان الله يفرح بتوبة التائبين، وتفرح معه ملائكة السماء (لو15 : 7، 10). فهل نجرؤ نحن إلى هذا الحد الذى فيه ندين توبة المرضى، بغير معرفة بحالة قلوبهم، وبحكم عام يشمل الكل ؟! 8- وإلا لماذا نناول المريض من الأسرار المقدسة؟! ليس فقط حينما يأتى إلى الكنيسة ويحضر القداس. بل الأكثر من هذا، يذهب إليه الأب الكاهن فى البيت أو المستشفى، ويقدم له الأسرار المقدسة، والمعروف أنها لا تقدم إلا للتائبين. معنى هذا إذن: قبول توبته، وليس إدانتها بأنها توبة مريضة!! 9- ونحن نقدم للمرض سراً كنسياً آخر، هو سرّ مسحة المرضى وندهنه بالزيت المقدس، ونصلى من أجله سبع صلوات. ولا نسأله عن صحة توبته، وإنما يكفى أنه تائب...



  جاءنا هذا السؤال من إحدى الخادمات: هل شرب القهوة حرام ؟·

ليس شرب القهوة حراماً، إنما احترسى من أن تتحول إلى كيف، أى إلى مزاج مسيطر. فالقديس بولس الرسول يقول: "كل الأشياء تحل لى، ولكن لا يتسلط على شىء" (1كو6 :12). فالعادة التى تتسلط على الإنسان تفقده حريته. والمفروض فى أولاد الله أن يكونوا أحراراً (يو8 : 36)... لا يتحكم فيهم أكل ولا شرب. كما أن شرب القهوة كثيراً يزيد من ضغط الدم. وزيادة ضغط الدم يضر بالصحة. والصحة أمانة نحافظ عليها، ويمكن أن تفيدنا فى خدمة الله. وما نقوله فى هذا المجال عن القهوة، نقوله أيضاً عن الشاى وباقى المكيفات، أى التى تتحول إلى كيف، أى إلى مزاج مسيطر. ولعل كلمة (كيف) أخذت من تأثير مادة الكافيين الموجودة فى القهوة، والتى أخذت القهوة إسمها منها فى بعض اللغات Cofe Coffee. إذن حلاصة ما أقوله فى إجابة سؤالك هى : أ- يمكن أن تشربى القهوة، فهى ليست حراماً. ب- لا تجعليها عادة مسيطرة عليك. ج- لا تشربى بكثرة تضر بضغط الدم عندك


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

عندي وقت كثير ، ولا أعرف ماذا أعمل فيه ؟·

ماأسعد , إذ عندك وقت . هناك من تثقلهم المسئوليات والمشغوليات , ولا يجدون لها وقتاً , ويتمنون ماعندك. إستغل وقتك من أجل فائدتك الشخصية , ومن أجل فائدة الأخرين . استفد من الوقت في نمو نفسك روحياً , وفكرياً , ودراسياً , ورياضياً , أيضاً إن كنت من هواة ذلك . هناك من يستغل الوقت لأجل ثقافته , وزيادة معلوماته , مما يفيده ويوسع مداركه , أو يزيد مواهبه وإمكانياته . كمن يتعلم الكمبيوتر , أو تلكس , أو ألة كاتبة , أو لغة أجنبية . يمكن أن يستفيد من الوقت روحياً : في قراءة الكتاب المقدس , وقراءة سير القديسين , وفي حفظ المزامير والصلوات والألحان وبعض أيات وفصول من الكتاب . ويمكن أن تستغل وقتك في الخدمة : في الإفتقاد , وزيادة الحالات المحتاجة , وحل مشاكل الأخرين , وما تتطلبه الكنيسة من خدمات .... يمكن أن تستفيد روحياً أيضاً , بتقضية الوقت في الصلاة , والتأمل , وحضور القداسات والإجتماعات الروحية . وإن كنت خادماً , يمكن أن تقضي وقتاً في تحضير دروس للخدمة . ويمكن أن تقضي وقتاً في مكتبة الكنيسة أو أية مكتبة دينية أخري متاحة لك . هناك من يقضي وقت فراغه في عمل إضافي يكتسب منه إيراداً يساعده في حياته , أو يساعد به إسرته وعلى أية الحالات يمكنك الإستفادة من الوقت حسبما يناسب سنك وروحياتك وثقافتك ومواهبك وهواياتك . فبعض الناس مثلاً لهم هوايات فنية أو أدبية يستغلون فيها وقتهم , كالرسم مثلاً , أو الموسيقى , أو كتابة القصص , أو تأليف الشعر والتراتيل . ولكن إحترس من أن تقضي وقتك فيما يضرك . إحترس من أن تقتل وقتك فيما يقتل روحياتك : في أفكار شريرة , أو في أحلام اليقظة . كذلك لا تقضي وقتك في مشاعر الضجر والسأم والقلق , أو طياشة الأفكار . كما لا تقضي وقتك من أصحاب السوء . ليكن وقتك معك ، ولا ضدك .



  إلى أي مدي يكون التعارف في فترة الخطيبة ؟وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام ؟·

خروجهما معاً ليس حرام بشرط أن يكون ذلك بمعرفة عائلة الخطيبة , وبشرط عدم الوقوع في أخطاء عاطفية . فترة الخطوبة هي فترة تعارف . فيها كل من الخطيبين يعرف الأخر , ويرى هل يمكن توافق من طبعه أم لا. ولكن كيف يمكن لهما أن يدرس كل منهما نفسية الأخر وأسلوبه وطبعه , إن لم يخرجا معاً ...! بعض العائلات تسمح لهما بالإلتقاء في البيت . وبعض العائلات يسمح بهذا الخروج في صحبة أخ أو أخت للخطيبة . ولا شك أن في هذا لوناً من التضييق لا يسمح بالتعارف الكامل . المهم في الأمر أن تكون الخطيبة حريصة على عفتها . فلا تسبب في أمور عاطفية , ربما تسبب فسخ الخطوبة فيما بعد , كما لا تعطي خطيبها فكرة حسنة عن أخلاقيتها . كما أن هذه الممارسات العاطفية لا تعطي فرصة كل منهما لدراسة الأخر ومعرفة طبعه وعقليته ونفسيته وصفاته الأخرى.. وبعد ذلك قد تنكشف الحقيقة بعد الزواج , ويحدث الخلاف , ولا يوجد علاج ..



  ما ذنب يعقوب في أنه أطاع أمه رفقة في الحيلة التي دبرتها له وخدع بها أباه لينال البركة فعاش حياة كلها تعب ( تك 47 : 9 ) , وخدعه خاله لابان في زواجه ( تك 29 : 25 ) وغير أجرته عشر مرات (تك 31 : 41 ) كما خدعه أبناؤه وقالوا له إن يوسف قد إفترسه وحش رديء ( تك 37: 31ــ33 ) . وتركوه ينوح عليه ويرفض أن يتعزى ( تك 27: 24،35 ) . فهل كان ممكناً أن يخالف أمه في أمر كان هو إرادة الله فيه ، منذ الحبل به ( تك 25 : 23 ) ؟ ·

نعم كانت إرادة الله أن ينال يعقوب البركة . ولكن لم تكن إرادة الله أن يخدع يعقوب أباه . وكان يعقوب يعلم تماماً إن خداعه لأبيه خطية كبيرة يمكن أن تحل عليه اللعنة بسببها بدل البركة (تك27 : 12 ) . ولهذا ماكان يجوز له أن يطيع أمه في خطية . والمعروف أنه "ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس" ( أع 5 : 29 ) . وقد قال الرب : "من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني" ( مت 10 : 37 ) . الطاعة للأم واجبة , ولكن داخل نطاق وصية الرب . ولا تكون طاعة في خطية . ولذلك قال الرسول "أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم في الرب , لأن هذا حق" ( أف 6 : 1 ) . ونركز هنا على عبارة ( في الرب ) . لأن خارج ذلك لا تكون طاعة . تقول ماذنب يعقوب ؟ أقول لك ذنبه أنه خدع أباه , حتى لو كان ذلك بتدبير أمه . كان يمكنه أن يمتنع ويقول لأمه "لا أستطيع أن أخدع أبي" وفعلاً هو إعترض , ولكنه إستسلم للخديعة التي دبرتها أمه بعد قولها له "لعنتك على ياإبني" ( تك 27 : 13 ) . وفي الواقع كانت في قلبه رغبة هي التي جعلته يطيع الخديعة التي دبرتها أمه . بدأت هذه الرغبة منذ أنتهز جوع أخيه , فطلب منه أن يبيع له البكورية بأكلة عدس ( تك 25 :29ــ34) فبالإضافة إلى أنه أطاع أمه فيما ألبسته ملابس عيسو , وكست يديه وعنقه بجلد الجدي المشعر , فإن حديثه مع أبيه كان كله كذباً بقوله "أنا عيسو بكرك . قد فعلت كما كلمتني . قم إجلس وكل من صيدي .. الرب إلهك قد سر لي" ( تك 27 : 19 ــ 24 ) وكرر الكذب حينما عاد أبوه يسأله ( تك 27 : 24 ) . ذنب يعقوب ليس فقط طاعة أمه في الخطأ . إنما أيضاً كذبه , ولجوءه إلى طرق بشرية غير إلهية . وأيضاً إستغلاله عمي أبيه , وواضح أن أباه كان متشككاً ...



  أنا إنسان صريح أحب الصراحة . ولا أحب أن أكون بوجهين : أجامل الغير بأحد الوجهين , بينما أتضايق من أخطائه .. ومع ذلك فإن هذه الصراحة تسبب لي مشاكل مع من أصارحهم برأي فيهم أو في تصرفاتهم . فهم يتبعون , ويسببون لي متاعب .فماذا أفعل ؟ هل من الحرام أن أتكلم بصراحة ؟·

الصراحة ليس حراماً . لكن المهم مع من تكون ؟ وكيف تكون ؟ وما هو الأسلوب الذي تتكلم به , أثناء صراحتك مع غيرك ؟ هو أسلوب لائق أو غير لائق ؟ وهل هو أسلوب جارح , أو إسلوب قاس ؟ وهل يشمل إتهاماً ظالماً ربما بسبب معلومات غير سليمة قد وصلت إليك ؟ وهل أنت في صراحتك تتدخل فيما لا يعنيك ؟ وتتجرأ على ماهو ليس من إختصاصك ؟ كذلك أعرف الأسلوب الذي تتكلم به في صراحة ، مع شخص أكبر منك سناً أو مقاماً أو مركزاً : لا شك أن الصراحة معه تختلف عن صراحتك مع شخص في نفس سنك ومركزك , وتختلف عن صراحتك مع صديق ، توجد بينك وبينه دالة . وتسمح هذه الدالة أن تستخدم معه ألفاظاً لا تستطيع أن تستخدمها مع شخص كبير . إنك تستطيع في صراحتك أن تقول لصديقك "أنت غلطان" . وقد لاتستطيع أن تقولها لوالدك أو عمك , أو أي شخص له مهابة في نظرك . والصراحة أيضاً تحتاج إلى أدب في المخاطبة . ويلزمك فيها أن تكون حريصاً على إنتقاء الألفاظ . بحيث تستخدم ألفاظاً تصل بها إلى هدفك , دون أن تهين من تكلمه أو تجرحه أو تسيء إليه , لأن هذا غير لا ئق . لأن هناك أشخاصاً في صراحتهم يستخدمون ألفاظاً كرجم الطوب . ويحاولون أن يخفوا أخطاءهم هذه تحت إسم الصراحة !! وتكون إدانتهم , ليس على صراحتهم , إنما بسبب عدم حرصهم على أدب التخاطب في الصراحة , أو بسبب عدم اللياقة ... كذلك ينبغي أن تكون الصراحة في حكمة , حسب هدف روحي سليم . فهل الهدف هو التوبيخ والإهانة ومجرد النقد ؟ أم الهدف هو تبليغ رسالة معينة ؟ أم الهدف هو العتاب والتصالح . فإن كان الهدف سليماً , تكون الوسيلة الموصلة إليه سليمة أيضاً وتأتي بنتيجة طيبة . أقول هذا لأن البعض يظن أن هدف الصراحة هو توبيخ المخطيء أو من يظن أنه مخطيء , كما يفتخر أحدهم بصراحته قائلاً : أنا إنسان صريح : أقول للأعور أنت أعور , في عينه . فهل ياأخي إن قلت للأعور هكذا , تكون قد كسبته أم خسرته ؟ وهل لو عايرته بعبارة أنت أعور , تكون صراحتك هذه سبباً في إرجاع البصر إلى عينه العوراء !! أم هي صراحة لمجرد التجريح والإهانة والإيذاء ؟ ! وبلا فائدة تجنيها منها . مثل هذا الإنسان ( الصريح ) , يرى الصراحة إثباتاً لجرأته وشجاعته . فلو كان السبب هو الذات فقط , لا تعد صراحته فضيلة . أما الصراحة التي قال بها المعمدان للملك هيرودس "لا يحق لك أن تأخذ إمرأة أخيك" ( مر 6 : 18 ) , فقد كانت درساً للأجيال كلها في تحديد موقف الشريعة الإلهي من زواج خاطيء . كما لا ننسى أن يـوحنا المعمدان كان نبياً , بل أفضل من نبي ( مت 11 : 9 ) وبهذا الوضع كان له السلطان أن يوبخ .. فهل أنت لك السلطان , الذي به تستطيع أن توبخ , وفي صراحة ؟! إذن إذا تكلمت مع من هو أكبر منك , فأخلط صراحتك بالأدب والحكمة . وأمامك مثال أبيجايل في حديثها مع داود النبي : قامت بتبليغه الرسالة , وحذرته من الإنتقام لنفسه وإتيان الدماء . ولكن في منتهى الأدب والتواضع . سجدت عنه قدميه , وقالت له "علي أنا ياسيدي هذا الذنب . ودع أمتك تـتكلم في أذنيك , وإسمـع كلام أمتك" ( 1 صم 25 : 23 ، 24 ) . ولم تخاطبه إلا بعبارتي سيدي , وأمتك . وكانت تخلط الصراحة في تحذيره من الخطأ , بالمديح والإعتراف بعظم مركزه . وإشعاره بأنها تريد له الخير . وتخشى أن يكون إنتقامه معثرة قلب له حينما يقيمه الرب رئيساً لشعبه . وهكذا صارحته بكل إجلال وإحترام له , وبإقناع , ومركزها تحت قدميه . وهكذا تقبل منها داود هذه الصراحة وطوبها , وقال لها "مبارك عقلك , ومباركة أنت , لأنك منعتني اليوم عن إتيان الدماء , وإنتقام لنفسي" ( 1 صم 25 : 33 ) . حقاً ، إن هناك فرقاً بين الصراحة , وسلاطة اللسان . في الصراحة مع الكبار , ينبغي أن يحتفظ الإنسان بإحترامه لهم , وبتواضع قلبه وتواضع لسانه . ولايجوز له أن يرتئي فوق ماينبغي بل يرتئي إلى التعقل(رو3:12) . ومادام يعتبر الصراحة فضيلة , في الشهادة للحق , فلا يجوز أن يجعل فضيلة تضيع منه فضيلة أخرى . أعني الشهادة للحق لا يجوز أن تضيع الأدب والإتضاع ... أما عن إسلوب الصراحة إذ تكلم به الكبير مع الصغير . فأعمق مثل له حديث السيد المسيح مع السامرية . لقد كلمها عن حالها , في صراحة كشفت خطيئتها "كان لك خمسة أزواج . والذي لك الأن ليس هو زوجك" ( يو 4 : 18 ) . قال بأسلوب غير جارح , إذ إستخدم عبارة ( أزواج ) بدلاً من أية كلمة أخرى تخدش شعورها . وكذلك عبارة ( الذي لك الأن ) . كما أنه غلف عبارته الصريحة بكلمتي مديح من قبل وبعد : إذ بدأ بعبارة "حسناً قلت ليس لي زوج" وختم بعبارة "هذا قلت بالصدق" ..... لهذا لم تتعب المرأة صراحة الرب معها . بل على العكس قالت له "ياسيد أرى أنك نبي" ( يو 4 : 19).


أخي مهاجر إلى أستراليا , وأرسل لي أوراق للهجرة . وأنا متزوج , ولي بنت عمرها 12 عاماً وولد عمره عشرة أعوام . فهل أهاجر أم أبقى في مصر ؟ بماذا تنصحني ؟ علماً بأن سني لا يسمح لي أن أبدأ من جديد , وأنا خائف من تقديم أوراقي .·

نقطة مبدئية أحب أن أقولها لك : هل أخوك في المهجر قد وجد لك وظيفة هناك ؟ لأنه معنى أن تهاجر ولا تجد لك وظيفة , وإن أردت العودة إلى مصر , تكون وظيفتك فيها قد شغلها غيرك؟ في أستراليا , شهاداتنا العلمية المصرية غير معتمدة . فلا الطبيب يستطيع بشهادته المصرية , أن يشتغل طبيباً , ولا المهندس يشتغل مهندساً.. ولا بد من إجتياز إمتحان صعب جداً , والنجاح فيه نادر... ومن أجل هذا , عندما كنت في أستراليا , تقابلت مع رئيس الوزراء الفيدرالي , ووزير التعليم , وبعض وزراء الولايات , ووزراء الظل ( وزراء المعارضة ) لأبحث معهم موضوع إعتمادات الشهادات . لهذا أحب أن تتأكد تماماً من هذه النقطة قبل سفرك . ولا تعتمد على مجرد الوعود فهي ليست مضمونة .... النقطة الثانية هي إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية . وهي اللغة الإنجليزية باللهجة الأسترالية . وهناك ثلاث لهجات للغة الإنجليزية تختلف بعض الشيء . وهي لهجة إنجلترا , ولهجة أمريكا , ولهجة أستراليا .. على أية الحالات إن لم تكن تتقن الإنجليزية, فسوف تواجه صعوبات في الحياة هناك , وكذلك أولادك . نقطة أساسية أخرى من جهة مستقبل وتربية بنتك وإبنك . من جهة إتقانهما للغة الإنجليزية . من جهة إعتماد دراستهما والمرحلة التي يلتحق بها كل منهما ... ونقطة خطيرة أخرى وهي الناحية الأخلاقية . وهي موضوع صعب جداً وخطير سواء في أمريكا أو أستراليا أو أوروبا . وسهولة الإنحراف هناك . والتعرض للسقوط في غاية السهولة . بل الذي لا يقبل السقوط يعتبرشاذاً هناك !! لذلك أحب أن أذكرك يقول الشاعر : قدر لرجلك قبل الخطو موضعها .. تشاور مع أخيك على هذه النقاط , قبل أن ترسل أوراقك للهجرة .



  هل أعاتب صديقاً لي إذا أخطأ في حقي ؟ أم أحتمل إساءته وأصمت ؟·

يمكن أن تعاتبه إن كان من النوع الذي يقبل العتاب وإن كان العتاب يأتي بنتيجة طيبة . وذلك لأنه ليس كل إنسان يقبل العتاب . فهناك من تعاتبه , فيثور ويحاول أن يبرر نفسه , ويكثر الجدل.. ويعتبر أنك تتهمه وتظلمه . وينتهي العتاب بنتيجة أسوأ . وقد قال الشاعر: ودع العتاب فرب شر كــان أولــه العتـــابـــا أما الصديق الواسع الصدر , المحب , الذي يقبل العتاب بصدر رحب وبموضوعية , فيمكن أن تعاتبه وتصفي الموقف معه . وقد صرح السيد الرب بالعتاب فقال : " إن أخطأ أخوك , فإذهب وعاتبه , بينك وبينه وحدكما . فإن سمع منك , فقد ربحت أخاك" ( مت 18 : 15 ) . وهنا يضع السيد شرطاً , أن يكون العتاب بينكما سراً . لأن البعض لا يقبل أن يظهر مخطئاً أمام الأخرين , بينما يقبل ذلك "بينك وبينه وحدكما" . ومع كل ذلك فإن السيد يقول إن نتيجة العتاب غير مضمونة . وذلك بقوله : "فإن سمع لك" . هنا وأقول نقطتين هامتين في العتاب : الأولى : هي إسلوب العتاب . فهناك من يعاتب في محبة , وقد يبدأ بذكر محاسن الصديق ومواقفه الطيبة , قبل أن يذكر نقطة العتاب .. بهذا يكون أسلوبه مقبولاً .. بينما هناك من يعاتب في عنف . وبألفاظ جارحة , وكأنما ينتقم لنفسه أثناء العتاب , ويحط من شأن صديقه . فلا يقبل ذلك منه , ويرد عليه بالمثل ,ويشتعل الموقف . إذن إذا عاتبت , عاتب رقيق مقبول : النقطة الثانية : وهي سبب العتاب . المفروض أن يكون ذلك لسبب يستحق العتاب , وليس على أمور بسيطة تدخل تحت عنوان "المحبة تحتمل كل شيء" (1كو 13) . لأنك إن كنت تعاتب على كل صغيرة , وحتي علي التفاهات و بحساسية شديدة , فإنك بهذا الأسلوب تفقد أصدقائك ...! لذلك كن واسع الصدر , ولا تعاتب على أمور الصغيرة . هذه إحتملها في صمت , بل في محبة , وبحسن نية . ولا تفكر في أن صديقك أراد أن يسيء إليك . ربما كانت هفوة , زلفة لسان , عبارة فكاهة, بسبب نسيان ... إلخ . أما ماقاله السيد المسيح , عن تطور الموقف , وأن تشكوا للكنيسة , فلا شك أن هذا عن الأمور الخطيرة جداً , ذات النتائج غير المحتملة ...


  زوجي يتأخر مساءاً , ولا أعتقد أبداً أن عمله يستدعي ذلك . فماذا أفعل لمثل هذا الزوج الذي لا يهتم ببيته , وكأنه يهرب منه إلى غيره ؟!·

الجواب ليت كل زوجة تجعل بيتها محبباً إلى زوجها , يشتاق إليه كلما بعد عنه ... فغياب الرجل كثيراً عن بيته _ بدون سبب قهري _ يدل على أنه لا توجد علاقة قوية بينه وبين بيته وبين أهل بيته , وأنه لا محبة ولا إشتياق . وإيجاد المحبة والإشتياق لا يكون بكثرة العتاب , وبكثرة التحقيق معه و وبكثرة النكد والعكننة . فالرجل قد يهرب من البيت بسبب النكد . لذلك حاولي أن تكسبي زوجك بالمحبة , وبالكلمة الطيبة التي ترضيه . وتحدثي معه في نوعية الحديث الذي يروقه ويحبه . وإن وجدتيه زاهداً في الحديث , فلا ترهقيه . كذلك إبحثي متى بدأ يغيب ؟ هل حدث ذلك إثر شجار بينكما , أو مناقشة حامية , أو خلاف حول موضوع ما . إن كان الأمر هكذا , إصلحي نتائج ماحدث . كذلك إهتمي بيتك وبنفسك في البيت : إجعلي صورة البيت محببة إليه , وأيضاً صورتك البشوشة المملوءة حباً , التي تعتني به وتهتم به .. إحذري من تكبير الأمور , والشكوى لكثيرين , لئلا يزداد الأمر تعقيداً . والرب قادر أن يرجعه إلى بيتك , بصلاتك ...



  خطبت فتاة فاضلة . ولكني وجدت أن أمها حادة الطبع , كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة . فهل أكمل زواجي بها, وتصبح هذه الأم المشاكسة حماتي .أنا متخوف . أم لا أتزوجها , وحينئذ يتعبني ضميري , لأنه ماذنب الإبنة , إن كانت أمها هكذا ؟ فبماذا تنصحني ؟·

نعم ماذنب الإبنة , إن كانت أمها هكذا ؟ هل تقف الأم في طريقها , فتمنع عنها كل فرصة للزواج ؟ كثيراً ماسئلت هذا السؤال وكانت إجابتي هي : يمكنك أن تتزوج هذه الإبنة على شرطين : 1- أنها لا تكون قد ورثت شيئاً من طباع أمها , بل تكون على العكس ساخطة على طباع هذه الأم , عن إقتناع . 2- أنها تكون ذات شخصية مستقلة , بحيث لا تتبع أمها في المستقبل , ولا تكون تحت طاعتها في أخطائها وبذلك تستطيع أن تنقذ هذه الإبنة المظلومة , بزواجك منها فلا تتركها ضحية لأم حادة الطبع كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة .




 أحياناً أقف لأصلى، فلا أعرف ماذا أقول. أو أقول ألفاظاً قليلة وأتوقف. فكيف أصلى؟ وماذا أقول؟·

هناك عناصر كثيرة للصلاة، إن عرفتها يمكن أن تطول وقفتك في حضرة الله. فكثيرون يكتفون بعنصر الطلب، حتى أنهم يخلطون بين الصلاة والطلبة وإن لم يكن لهم ما يطلبونه، لا يصلون! وحتى الطلب يمكن أن يتسع فنطلب من أجل الآخرين. تطلب إلي الله من أجل الكنيسة، والمجتمع الذي نعيش فيه. وكل من تعرفهم من المحتاجين، كل واحد حسب احتياجاته: المرضى، والذين في ضيقة، والمسافرين، والطلبة.. وفي الصلاة عنصر الشكر أيضاً.. فاشكر الله علي كل أحساناته إليك وإلي عارفيك ومحبيك، بالتفصيل.. وقد وضعت لنا الكنيسة صلاة الشكر في مقدمة كل صلاة.. وفي الصلاة أيضاً عنصر الاعتراف حيث تعترف لله بكل أخطائك ونقائصك، وتطلب منه الصفح والمغفرة، كما تطلب منه القوة والعلاج، كل ذلك باتضاع وخشوع.. وفي الصلاة أيضاً عنصر التسبيح والتمجيد والتأمل في صفات الله الجميلة.. مثل عبارة "قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت. السماء والأرض مملوءتان من مجدك الأقدس. أنها ليست انسحاقا، لكنها تأمل في صفات الله.. وهناك نصيحة أقدمها لك إن كنت لا تعرف كيف نصلى وهى: أمامك الصلوات المحفوظة. وقد أعطانا الرب مثالاً لها في صلاة أبانا الذي.. ومنها أيضاً المزامير، و صلوات الأجبية، و صلوات التسبحة، والأبصلمودية. يمكنك أن تصلي بها كما تشاء، فهي مدرسة تعلمك الصلاة، وتعلمك الصلاة، وتعلمك أدب التخاطب مع الله: ماذا تقول؟ وكيف تقول.. وتفتح قلبك للتأمل في الصلاة…



  ألم يقل الرب "أسالوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا" (مت 7:7). وأنا قد صليت كثيراً، والله لم يستجب! فلماذا لم يستجب الله صلاتي؟ وما هي الصلاة التي يستجيبها الله؟ وكيف؟·

1- لابد أن تكون صلاتك حسب مشيئة الله. ونحن نقول في صلاتنا الربانية باستمرار "لتكن مشيئتك" وقد يكون الطلب الذي تريده خيراً. ولكن ربما يكون الله قد جهز لك ما هو أفضل منه. الله دائماً يعطينا ما يصلح لنا، وليس حرفية ما نطلبه. 2- من الجائز أنك محتاج إلي شئ من الصبر وطول الأناة. والله لم يستجب لك بسرعة، لأنه يريد أن يعملك الصبر وطول البال، فلا تتضايق. لذلك آمن، وانتظر الوقت المناسب. إبراهيم أبو الآباء طلب أبناً، واستجاب الرب لصلاته، ولم يعطه هذا النسل الصالح إلا بعد 25 سنة، علمه خلالها بطلان استخدام الوسائل البشرية. وإيليا صلي من أجل نزول المطر، حسب مشيئة الله، ولم يستجب له الله إلا بعد الصلاة السابعة، ليعلمه اللجاجة. من رأيي أن تطلب ما تشاء، وتثق أنه في يد الله، وأن الله يعطى العطية في حينها الحسن. 3- من الجائز أنك تصلي، وبينك وبين الله خصومة تحتاج إلي مصالحة. وذلك بسبب خطايا معينة، ينتظر الله أن تتوب عنها، ثم يعطيك ما تطلب. علي الأقل في هذه المناسبة التي تطلب فيها. والكتاب المقدس يعطينا أمثلة كثيرة لم يمنحها الله إلا بعد توبة ومصالحة.. 4- ربما يريدك الله أن تصحب الصلاة بصوم أو بنذر مثلاً. مثلما فعلت حنة أم صموئيل حينما صلت وهي صائمة إلي الرب، وبكت بكاءً، ونذرت نذراً…" (1صم 10:1،11). علي شرط أن يكون النذر في احتمالك ويمكنك أن تنفذه. 5- علي أية الحالات لا تشك في محبة الله. ولا تشك في استجابته. فإن الإيمان لازم لاستجابة الصلاة.



  أنا طالب جامعي. وأبي يعمل تاجراً وهو غير متعلم. وأريد أن أعلمه الصلاة، فماذا أفعل؟·

يمكن ذلك عن طريق الاستلام الصوتي والترديد، مثلما يسلم العرفاء الألحان. ومثلما استلم المكفوفون ألحان الكنيسة. هذا عن الصلوات المحفوظة، مثل المزامير وصلوات الأجبية. بالإضافة إلي هذا، يمكنك أن تعلمه الصلوات الخاصة من قلبه، سواء الطلب أو شكر الله علي أحساناته، أو الاعتراف بالخطية، أو تمجيد الله. ويمكن أن تجعله يحفظ عبارة يرددها كثيراً، مثل صلاة ياربي يسوع المسيح وأمثالها.


  ما حدود الخشوع في الصلاة، وبخاصة حينما لا يتوفر ذلك عملياً؟·

المفروض في الصلاة، توافر خشوع الجسد والروح. أما خشوع الجسد فيتمثل في الوقفة المنتصبة، والأيدي المرتفعة إلي فوق، والسجود والركوع أحياناً، علي شرط ألا يكون هذا لمجرد الاسترخاء كما يفعل البعض… كذلك يتمثل الخشوع في ضبط الحواس فلا ينشغل البصر أو السمع في شئ آخر أثناء الصلاة. ويتمثل الخشوع أيضاً في ضبط الفكر، فلا يطيش خارج الصلاة في موضوعات أخرى. كذلك في مشاعر القلب الداخلية من مهابة واحترام لله الذي يقف المصلي أمامه. ولكن حيث لا يتوافر خشوع الجسد، يبقي خشوع الروح. مثال ذلك يصلى وهو مريض يرقد علي فراشه، أو الذي يصلي وهو علي فراشه قبيل النوم مباشرة، بعد صلاته الخاشعة أمام الله. أو الذي يصلي في طريق المواصلات، وهو جالس علي مقعده في الطائرة أو سيارته أو في الأتوبيس أو القطار، ولكن عقله منشغل بالصلاة وقلبه مرتفع إلي الله. هؤلاء جميعاً عليهم أن يحتفظوا بخشوع الروح في مشاعر القلب والفكر… الخطأ أن الإنسان يتهاون بإرادته في خشوع الجسد. أما إن كان مضطراً إلي ذلك كالأحوال التي ذكرناها، فلا لوم عليه. لأن الله يعرف حالة القلب…



  كيف أشعر أن الله يهتم بي، إن كنت أصلي ولا استجاب؟·

كل صلاة توافق مشيئة الله مستجابة. فإن شعرت أن صلاتك لم تستجب، فلابد أن هناك أسباباً: 1- من الجائز أن الله يعد لك خيراً أفضل مما تطلب. 2- أو أن الله سيستجيب طلبك، ولكن في الوقت المناسب حسب حكمته. فلا تستعجل ولا تقلق، إنما آمن بمحبته واستجابته. 3- تحتاج أيضاً أن تتعود انتظار الرب، كما انتظر أبونا إبراهيم وأعطاه الرب نسلاً في الحين الحسن، وكما أعطي زكريا واليصابات. 4- من الجائز أن ما تتطلبه ليس مفيداً لك,أو ليس مفيد1ً الأن. إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك، وليس حرفية ما تطلب. 5- أو قد توجد خطية معينة تعوق استجابة صلاتك.



  كلما قرأت كتب سير القديسين، مالت نفسي إلي أن أصير مثلهم. وللأسف لا أقدر أن أفعل مثلهم. فبماذا تنصحون؟·

كثيرون من الذين كتبوا مثاليات القديسين، ذكروا ممارسات وصل إليها القديسون، ربما بعد عشرات السنوات من الجهاد، دون أن يذكروا التداريب التي سلكوا فيها، أو الخطوات التدريجية التي اتبعوها حتى وصلوا إلي ما وصلوا إليه. فهل تريد أنت- بمجرد القراءة – أن تمارس – دفعة واحدة – ما وصل إليه القديسون، في عشرات السنوات؟! ضع أمامك الفضيلة، ولكن الوصول إليها يحتاج إلي أمرين: (أ) تدرج (ب) إرشاد روحي (ج) أنظر أيضاً إلي نقطة ثالثة هي مدي مناسبة هذه الفضيلة لك أنت بالذات، في نوع حياتك، الذي قد يختلف عن نوع حياة القديس الذي تقرأ له. فمثلاً الصمت والصلاة الدائمة، يناسبان حياة الوحدة، ولكن من الصعب ممارستها في الخلطة من الناس، وإلا يقع الشخص في إشكالات عملية، وربما يصطدم مع الناس.. كذلك الأصوام الانقطاعية الشديدة، ربما تناسب من يحيا حياة الانفراد، ولا تناسب حياة من يبذل مجهوداً جسمانياً كبيراً، أو من هو في سن النمو… عموماً، من المفروض أنك في كل ممارستك الروحية، تكون تحت إرشاد أب حكيم مختبر، ولا تسلك حسب هواك لأن "الذين بلا مرشد، يسقطون مثل أوراق الشجر". والمرشد سيحميك من التطرف، ومن الانحراف اليميني، ومن المغالاة ومن القفزات الفجائية التي ليس لها أساس. لذلك لا تحزن إن كنت لا تستطيع الآن أن تنفذ كل ما تقرأه عن القديسين. ربما تستطيع فيما بعد، بالتدريج. كذلك نلاحظ أن كل قديس، كانت له فضيلته التي نبغ فيها، فهل تريد أنت أن تجمع جميع الفضائل لجميع القديسين، الأمر الذي يندر حدوثه.. كن معتدلاً..


  كلما تقربت إلي الله، ازدادت علي التجارب والمتاعب والضيقات، حتى سئمت الحياة ومللتها، ولم أجد لي مخرجاً إلا الابتعاد عن الله لكي أستريح مثل سائر البشر المبتعدين..! فما معني أن يأخذ مني الله هذا الموقف؟·

حينما تسرين في طريق الله، وتنمو حياتك الروحية، حينئذ تحسدك الشياطين، وتحاول أن تبعدك عن طريق الله، بأمثال هذه المتاعب التي تصادفينها. فإن ابتعدت عن الله، وتركت الطريق الروحي، تكونين قد حققت للشيطان رغبته، ويكون قد غلبك في المعركة. اسمعي قول الرسول "لا يغلبنك الشر، بل أغلب الشر بالخير". إن قامت عليك المتاعب، اصبري، وازدادي في عمل الخير بالأكثر حينئذ ييأس الشيطان منك، ويرى أن المتاعب أتت بنتيجة عكسية، فيتركك ويبحث عن وسيلة أخرى. وثقي أن النعمة ستقف إلي جوارك وتسندك وتعطيك الغلبة. وهكذا ييأس الشيطان منك بدلاً من أن تيأسى أنت مكن مراحم الله. إن صبر الله وعدم تدخله لإنقاذك من بدء المتاعب، إنما لاختبار قلبك ومدي تمسكه بالله.. ولا تظني أن المبتعدين عن الله يعيشون في راحة.. في داخلهم ضميرهم يتعبهم ولا يستريحون. وفي الأبدية سيعيشون في تعب دائم. وعلي الأرض أيضاً الخطية تؤدى إلي متاعب كثيرة. وإن كانت هناك راحة فهي راحة زائفة.. وثقي أن كل تعب من أجل الرب له أجره. هنا علي الأرض، وهناك في السماء. حيث يأخذ كل واحد أجرته بحسب تعبه (1كو3). إن قصة الغني ولعازر المسكين تعطينا صورة واضحة عن هذا الموضوع. والسيد المسيح قال لنا "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق". ولكنه وعدنا بأنه حتى شعور رؤوسنا محصاة. ووعدنا بتعزياته الكثيرة، وبأنه سيقودنا في موكب نصرته. ثم عليك أن تتفهمي جيداً أن متاعبك ليست من الله، وإنما من الشيطان الذي يحسدك. ومعلمنا يعقوب الرسول يقول "لا يقول أحد إذا جرب، إني أجرب من قبل الله" (يع 31:1). فهل تتركين الله الذي لم يتعبك، وتنضمين للشيطان الذي أتعبك؟ وتكونين كمن يعادي أصدقاءه، ويصادق أعداءه؟ لذلك احتملي، وخذي بركة التعب وإكليله، وثقي أن الله سيريحك، لأنه قال "تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم".. وقولي لنفسك: ما هي متاعبي إلي جوار تعب القديسين والشهداء من أجل الرب؟!

  يقول الكتاب "كونوا كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل": فما هو هذا الكمال، وكيف يصل الإنسان إليه؟ ومتي نقول عن إنسان إنه كامل؟·

الكمال المطلق هو لله وحده، ولا يمكن أن يصل إليه إنسان، لأننا كلنا في الموازين إلي فوق. أما الكمال الذي يصل إليه الإنسان، فهو الكمال النسبي. أما ما يمكن أن يصل إليه من كمال، فبالنسبة إلي قدراته وإمكانياته، ودرجة النعمة الممنوحة له.. وقد قال الرب عن أيوب الصديق "إنه رجل كامل ومستقيم، يتقي الله ويحيد عن الشر. وقال إنه ليس مثله في الأرض" (أي8,1:1). وكمال أيوب طبعاً هو كمال نسبي، وليس الكمال المطلق. وبهذا المعني كان نوح رجلاً باراً وكاملاً (تك 9:6). وكان يعقوب إنساناً كاملاً (تك 27:25) مع أنه كانت له بعض الضعفات ولكن الله يحكم علي كل إنسان بالنسبة إلي إمكانياته وإلي عصره ومستواه وإلي عمل الروح معه.. وقد يكون الكمال صفة بالنسبة إلي وصية معينة، مثلما قال السيد المسيح للشاب الغني "إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً، اذهب بع كل مالك وأعطه للفقراء" (مت 21:19). وواجبنا أن نسعى إلي الكمال، وليس لنا أن نقول إننا وصلنا إليه، فالكمال درجات كلما يصل الإنسان إلي واحدة منها، يجد كمالاً آخر أعلي وأبعد، في انتظاره، ويكون كمن يطارد الأفق. أنظر إلي بولس الرسول الذي صعد إلي السماء الثالثة، والذي تعب أكثر من جميع الرسل، فإنه يقول: "لست أحسب إني قد أدركت أو قد صرت كاملاً، ولكن أسعى لعلي أدرك.. افعل شيئاً واحداً، أنسى ما هو وراء، وأمتد إلي ما هو قدام" (في 15,12:3). فإن كان القديس بولس العظيم لا يحسب أنه قد صار كاملاً، إنما يسعى لعله يدرك، فماذا نقول نحن؟ ومع ذلك فإن بولس يقول بعد ذلك مباشرة "فليفتكر هذا جميع الكاملين منا" أي جميع من يحسبون أنهم قد صاروا كاملين، أو جميع الذين يحسبهم الناس أنهم كاملين.. إن طالباً في الابتدائية قد يأخذ الدرجة النهائية في الرياضيات فيقولون أنه كامل بالنسبة إلي هذا المستوي، وقد لا يفقه شيئاً في المستوي الأعلى. وهكذا قد يرتقي من مستوي الكمال في الابتدائية إلي مستوي الكمال في الإعدادية، ثم في الثانوية ثم في الجامعة.. وكله كمال نسبي، ومع ذلك لا يحسب أنه قد صار كاملاً في الرياضيات فهناك مستويات ما تزال أعلي منه…



  هل ما يطلبه الله من الآباء الرهبان أكثر مما يطلبه من العلمانيين في الصلوات والصوم والنسك وغير ذلك؟·

نعم، إن الرهبان مطالبون بأكثر، لأنهم في حالة تفرغ كامل للرب، بعكس العلمانيين الذين لهم شواغل تعطلهم. ومع ذلك فالجميع مطالبون بالقداسة والكمال.. قال الرب يسوع "كونوا كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل" "كونوا قديسين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو قدوس"، وهذه الوصية للكل، قبل أن تنشأ الرهبنة. علي أن درجات الكمال والقداسة تختلف من شخص لآخر. من جهة الصلوات، فالصلوات السبع يطالب بها كل مؤمن، وكان يصليها داود النبي الذي كانت له زوجات عديدة، ومع ذلك قال "سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك علي أحكام عدلك". وكذلك صلوات الليل هي للكل، وقد صلاها داود النبي. أما الرهبان فطقسهم هو الصلوات الدائمة التي لا تنقطع. هذا الأمر الذي لا يستطيعه العلمانيون من أجل الضرورة الانشغال بالعمل والأسرة والنشاط والخدمة. ومع ذلك فإن الوصية "صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا" (لو 1:18) ووصية "صلوا بلا انقطاع" (اتس 17:5) قد أمر بها جميع الناس قبل الرهبنة.. فكل إنسان عليه أن يداوم علي الصلاة علي قدر إمكانه.. أما عن الصوم، فجميع أصوام الكنيسة يطالب بها جميع المؤمنين، ما عدا المرضي والأطفال والرضع والحبالى والمرضعات والعجائز. ولكن الرهبان لهم طقسهم الخاص في درجات الانقطاع، التي يصل بعضهم فيها إلي طي الأيام، كما أنهم يمتنعون عن المشتهيات من الطعام. وهناك أديرة لا تأكل اللحوم إطلاقاً.. وكذلك نسك الرهبان في الملبس، يختلف عن نسك العلمانيين، الذين يعيشون في مجتمع له متطلبات خاصة..
[ أعلى الصفحة ]

  بدأت في تنفيذ برنامج روحي بكل حماس. ولكن لم تمض بضعة أيام، إلا وأصابني فتور ولم استمر.. أرجو المشورة؟·

اعلم أن كل تدريب روحي تمارسه، يقابله حسد ومقاومة من الشياطين. فالشياطين لا يريحهم أن تفلت من أيديهم بتنفيذ برنامج روحي، أو بالسير في تدريب روحي، لذلك يقاومونك حتى تفشل وتقع في اليأس، وتبطل عملك الروحي ولا تستمر، كما حدث لك. أما أنت، فعليك أن تصمد وتقاوم، وتستمر في برنامجك مهما كانت الحروب الخارجية. فهذا هو الجهاد الروحي.. قاوم التعب، وقاوم الفتور. ولا تظن أن كل البرامج الروحية لابد أن تمر سهلة!! وإذا أنكسر التدريب الروحي لا تيأس. قم وأبدأ من جديد. نقطة أخرى: وهو أن التدريب الروحي، يجب أن يكون في مستوي قدرتك، وفي مستوي درجتك الروحية. فمن الجائز إن سلكت في تدريب صعب بالنسبة إليك، أن تتعب ولا تستمر ولذلك كان الآباء الروحيين يتدرجون مع أبنائهم. يعطونهم تداريب في مقدورهم فإن نفذوها، واستمروا فيها فترة طويلة، حتى صارت طبيعية بالنسبة إليهم… حينئذ يرفعونهم قليلاً قليلاً، درجة درجة. بزيادة بسيطة ممكنة، حتى يتقنوها حينئذ يرفعونهم قليلاً قليلاً، درجة درجة.تماماً، فيزيدونها قليلاً ولفترة طويلة، وهكذا يأخذون بأيديهم خطوة خطوة حتى يصلوا، وليس بطفرة أو قفزة عالية مرة واحدة..! فليس هذا هو المنهج الروحي السليم. سهل جداً أن يستمر شخص يومين أو ثلاثة في تدريب صعب، ثم يفشل.. ولعل البعض يحفظ هذا المثل المعروف: قليل دائم، خير من كثير متقطع. إذن لا تبدأ بوضع مثالي خيالي لا تستمر فيه، بل أبدأ بالوضع الممكن عملياً، الذي لا يرهقك ولا تسلك فيه بمشقة زائدة لا تستطيع أن تحتملها طويلاً.. سواء في تدريب الصلاة أو الصوم أو الصمت أو القراءة أو الوحدة.. ولا تحاول أن تنفذ الدرجات التي ذكرت في البستان، وقد وصل إليها الآباء بعد جهاد طويل لم يسجله تاريخهم. كذلك فإن الطفرات السريعة، ربما تتسبب في حروب المجد الباطل. علي الرغم ما أنها صعبة، وغير ثابتة.. أما التداريب التدريجية بالارتفاع البطئ فهي أكثر ثباتاً، ولا تجلب لك حروباً من العظمة وافتخار الذات. ولتكن تداريبك تحت إرشاد من أب مختبر. وليكن الرب معك.



  ما معنى كلمة عزازيل؟ وإلى أى شى يرمز تيس عزازيل الذى ورد فى سفر اللاويين·

كلمة عزازيل تحمل معنى العزل. وهنا تشير ذبيحة تيس غزازيل الى عزل خطاياالناس عنهم بعيداً حيث لا يراهم احد فيما بعد إن ذبيحة واحدة من ذبائح العهد القديم لم تكن تكفى للإ لمام بذبيحة السيد المسيح وكل أغراضها... فذبيحة الفصح كانت تشير الى الخلاص بالدم (حر12) والمحرقة كانت ترمز الى إرضاء قلب الله , فكانت " رائحة سرورللرب " (لا13,9:1). وأما ذبيحتا الخطية والاثم فكانتا ترمزان الى حمل خطايانا والموت عنها وغفرانها(لا5,4) أما ذبيحة تيس عزازيل ,فكانت تشير إلى عزل خطايانا عنها كما يقول الرب"لانىأصفح عن إثمهم , ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد"(ار14:31) وتفاصيل ذكرها (فى يوم الكفاره العظيم)هو كالآتى: كان هارون رئيس الكهنة يأخذ تيسين , ويلقى عليهما قرعة : أحدهما للرب والآخرلعزازيل .. فالذى خرجت علية القرعة للرب ,يقدمة ذبيحة خطية .أما الآخر فيرسلة حياَ إلى عزازيل إلى البرية "(لا7:16-10)." يقر علية بكل ذنوب بنى إسرائيل وكل سيئاتهم مع خطاياهم . ويرسله بيد من يلاقيه إلى البرية , ليحمل التيس علية كل ذنوبهم إلى أرض مقفرة . فيطلق التيس فى البرية "(لا22,21:16). يتركه فى البرية , فلا يراه أحد بعد,ولا يسمع عنه ,كمثال للخطايا المغفورة. كما قيل فى المزمور "كبعد المشرق عن المغرب , أبعد عنا معاصينا"(مز12:103). وكما قيل أيضاَ "طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية"( مز2:34). وأيضاً "مصالحاً العالم لنفسه ,غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم (2كو 19:5). إشارة إلى أن تلك الخطايا قد نسيت ,غفرت, لم تعد محسوبة علينا ,عزلت عنا بعيداً فى البرية (فى عزازيل).... ] انظر ما ورد عن عزازيل أيضاً ص128[



  شمشون الجبار لم يمت ميتة طبيعية , لم يقتله أحد, ولكنه هو الذى تسبب فى قتل نفسه. فهل نعتبره قد مات منتحراً·

كلا.لم يمت شمشون منتحراً , وإنما مات فدائياً. فالمنتحر هو الذى هدفه أن يقتل نفسه. وشمشون لم يكن هذا هو هدفه. إنما كان هدفه أن يقتل أعداء الرب من الوثنيين وقتذاك . فلو كان هذا الغرض لا يتحقق إلا بـأن يموت معهم, فلا مانع أن يبذل نفسه للموت ويموت معهم. وهكذا قال عبارته المعروفة "لتمت نفسى مع الفلسطينيين " (قض30:16).... وكانوا وقتذاك وثنيين... لو كان قصده أن ينتحر, لكانت تكفى عبارة "لتمت نفسى".. أما عبارة لتمت نفسى معهم . معناها أنهم هم الغرض, وهو يموت معهم . ولقد اعتبر شمشون من رجال الايمان فى(عب32:11) لأنه جاهد لحفظ الإيمان , بالتخلص من الوثنية فى زمانه. فقد كانت الحرب وقتذاك ليست بين وطن وأخر, وإنما كانت فى حقيقتها حرباَ بين الإيمان والوثـنية...



  لماذا مدح الله ملابس سليمان (مت 29:6). ولم يمدح ملابس هارون أول كاهن على الأرض؟‍! فى حين أن الله هو الذى أمر موسى أن يعد لهارون ملابسه ؟·

أولاً: أحب أن أقول لك إن هارون لم يكن أول كاهن على الارض ؟ فقبلاً كان الآباء الأول كهنة أمثال نوح وأيوب وابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. وكلهم بنوا مذابح , وقدموا لله محرقات. غلطة أخرى فى سؤالك وهى قولك عن الرب " ولم يمدح ملابس هارون "!!وفى الواقع إن الله قد امتدح ملابس هارون .إذ قال لموسى النبى "اصنع ثياباً مقدسة لهارون أخيك للمجد والبهاء. وتكلم جميع حكماء القلوب الذى ملأتهم روح حكمة أن يصنعوا ثياب هارون لتقديسه ليكهن لى" (خر3,2:28). وهكذا وصف الله ثياب هارون بثلاثة أوصاف هى القدسية والمجد والبهاء. ولم يصف ثياب سليمان بشى من هذا , بل قال إنها كانت أقل جمالاً من الزنابق , إذ قال عن الزنابق "ولا سليمان فى كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها"(مت29:6). ولــم يكن من اللائق أن تذكر هنا ملابس هارون وتوصف بأنها أقل من الزنابق فى جمــالها‍!! بينما الله نفسة الذى اختارها ووصفها. وحكماء القلوب الذين ملاًهم الرب حكمة, هم الذين صنوها.لاشك أن ملابس هارون كانت أجمل من ملابس سليمان.



  من المعروف أن سليمان الملك كان غنياً جداً. وكان له إثنا عشر ألف فارس لمركباته. ولكن الأمر كان يبدو فية خلاف¸ هو عدد مذاود خيل مركباته فقد ورد فى سفر الملوك الأول : " وكان لسليمان أربعون ألف مذود لخيل مركباتة, وإثنا عشر ألف فارس" (1مل26:4) . بينما ورد فى سفر أخبار الأيام الثانى "وكان لسليمان أربعة ألف مذود خيل ومركبات, وأثنا عشر ألف فارس"...·

لا يوجد خلاف إطلاقاُ, إن عرفنا ما هو المقصود بكلمة مذود... كانت كلمة مذود تعنى أمرين : إما المذود الخاص بكل حصان على حده لكى يأكل منه. وإما المبنى الذى توجد فيه هذه المذاود الفردية. مثلما نقول عن مبنى إنة " دورة مياه " فإن دخل إنسان فيه , يجد عشر دورات مياه يمكن أن تصلح لاستخدام عشرة أشخاص ... كل واحدة منها تسمى دورة مياه, والمبنى كله يسمى دورة مياه... هكذا كان الأمر بالنسبة إلي مذاود خيل مركبات سليمان . كان يوجد أربعة ألاف مبنى للمذاود . وفى داخل كل مبنى منها, توجد عشرة مذاود فردية تصلح لعشرة من الخيول تأكل منها... فهى إذن أربعة ألاف مبنى يسمى كل منها مذوداً, بينما يضم عشرة مذاود فردية, فيكون عدد المذاود الفردية أربعين ألفاً داخل أربعة ألف مبنى. وهذه المبانى أطلق عليها إسم"مدن المركبات"(2أى25:9) مثال أخر : تقول ذهب طلبة الجامعة إلى موائد الطعام . كل مائدة عبارة عن صالة واسعة تضم داخلها عشر طرابيزات وكل طربيزاة تسمى مائدة . بينما الصالة التى تضم كل هذه الموائد يطلق عليها إسم "مائدة طعام" فهى إذن مائدة تضم موائد . مثلما كل مبنى من مذاود سليمان يضم داخله عدداُ من المذاود الفردية. كانت مذاود خيل مركبات سليمان , تكفى لأربعين ألفاُ من الخيل . والمركبات الواحدة يمكن أن يجرها أربعة خيول ويقودها فارس واحد. وهكذا تحتاج الى عشرة آلاف فارس . فإن كانت بعض المركبات يجرها عشرة خيول, بينما مركبات أخرى يجرها إثنان فقط , إذن يحتاج الأ مر كما كتب إلى إثنى عشر ألف فارس .



  لماذا خلق الله الحيوانات المتوحشة الفترسة ؟ ولماذا خلق بعض الكائنات التى تنفث سموماُ مثل الحيات والعقارب وغيرها .·

أول ملاحظة أحب أن أقولها تعليقاُ على سؤالك : ما نسميها الآن بالحيونات المتوحشة , لم تكن متوحشة حين خلقها الله, ولم تكن مفترسة. كانت تعيش مع أبينا آدم فى الجنة, فما كان يخافها, ولا كانت تؤذيه. بل كان يأنس لها, وهو الذى سماها بأسمائها (تك19:2) . وما كانت هذه الحيوانات تأكل اللحوم وقتذاك. بل كانت تأكل عشب الأرض. كما قال الرب "ولكل حيوان الأرض, وطير السماء, وكل دبابة على الأرض فيها نفس حية, أعطيت كل عشب أخضر طعاما ُ. وكان كذلك" (تك30:1) . وهذه الحيوانات التى نسميها الآن متوحشة ومفترسة , عاشت فى الفلك مع أبينا نوح وأولاده وزوجاتهم , مستأنسة لا تفترس أحداُ, لا من بشر, ولامن باقى الحيونات. ولكن تغير الأمر فيما بعد , وكيف ذلك؟ لما صار الإنسان يصيد الحيوان,والحيوان يهرب منه دبت العداوة بينهما وكرد فعل ظهرت الوحشية والافتراس . وبحاصة أن الله صرح للإنسان بأكل اللحم بعد رسو فلك نوح . وقال له فى ذلك "كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعاماُ. كالعشب الأخضر دفعت إليكم الجميع. غير أن لحماُ بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه (تك4,3:9) . وهكذا صار الدم يسفك, وصار الإنسان يأكل بعض الحيوانات,ويطارد البعض الآخر منها. كما دخله الخوف بعد الخطية (تك10:3) (تك14:4).وبالخوف صار يهرب من بعض الحيوانات, فكانت تطارده وكانت تفترسه أحياناُ . وهكذا قال الرب "وأطلب أنا دمكم لأنفسكم فقط . من يد كل حيوان أطلبه , ومن يد الإنسان أطلب نفس الإنسان , من يد الأنسان أخيه . سافك دم الأنسان بيد الإنسان يسفك دمه" (تك6:9) وهكذا نرى أن الوحشية زحفت الى بعض البشر أيضاُ وليس فقط إلى الحيوان . فحدث أن قايين قام على أخيه هابيل وقتله (تك8:4) . ولو كان الأنسان يأكل الدم كالوحوش لصار وحشاُ مثلها . ولكن الله منعة من أكل الدم . واستمر هذا المنع فى شريعة موسى مع عقوبة شديدة (لا10:17) واستمر منعة فى العهد الجديد أيضا (أع29:15) . وكما توحشت الحيوانان وصارت تفترس الأنسان وتأكل, هكذا أصبحت تأكل بعضها بعضا. ُ القوى منها يفترس الضعيف ويأكله. وهكذا سميت وحوشاٌ مفترسة. ولكنها من البدء لم تكن كذلك . أما تسميتها فى الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين (تك25,24:1) . فكان باعتبار ما آل إليه أمرها حين كتابة هذا السفر أيام موسى النبى (حوالى1400 سنة قبل الميلاد تقريباُ) . أما اليات والعقارب والحشرات, فلابد أن لها فوائد. أتذكر أننى منذ حوالى أربعين عاماٌ , كنت قرأت أجابة للقديس جيروم عن مثل هذا السؤال فى مجموعة كتابات اَباء نيقية وما بعد نيقية the Writings of Nicene &Post Nicene Fathers ذكر فى رده كثيراً من الفوائد الطبية وغيرها لأمثال هذه الحشرات وللعقارب مثلاُ . أرجو أن أرجع القديس جيروم وأنشره لكم مترجماُ . يكفى أن الصيدليات حالياُ شعارها حية تنفث سمها فى الكاس. فبعض السموم لها فوائد . إن أخذت بحكمة و بمقدار , كما قال الشاعر: وبعض السموم ترياق لبعض وقد يشفى العضال من العضال وإن كان القديس جيروم قد ذكر فوائد لتلك الحشرات وبعضها سام. وكان جيروم يعيش فى القرن الرابع وأوائل الخامس, فماذا نقول نحن فى أواخر القرن العشرين مع كل ما وصل إليه العلم مـن رقى ؟! لاشك أن العلم يكشف فوائد أكثر تحتاج إلى دراسة علمية ونشر . كما أن هذه الكائنات – من الناحية الأخرى – يرمز ضررها إلى الشر فالحية صارت إسماُ من أسماء الشيطان (رؤ2:20). وقصتها معروفة مع أمنا حواء , وكيف خدعتها الحية وأسقطتها (تك3) . فإن كانت بهذا الدرجة من الضرر. وقد سمح الله بأن تكون هناك عداوة بيننا وبينها... فإنة دفاُعا عنا منها, أعطانا سلطاناُ عليها , وقال "ها أنا أعطيكم سلطاناُ أن تدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولايضركم شئ"(لو19:10) . وأعود فأقوال إنة حينما خلق الله هذه الكائنات لم تكن ضارة وحتى الشيطان نفسة لم يكن ضاراُ ولا شريراُ, بل كان ملاكاُ , كاروباُ . ملاُن حكمة وكامل الجمال(حز15,14,12:28)



  لم أفهم ما ورد في قصة الخلق ، حينما قال سفر التكوين عن الله : " وعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد ، والمياه التي فوق الجلد . وكان كذلك . ودعا الله الجلد سماء " (تك1: 6-8) وسؤال هو : هل يوجد ماء فوق السماء ، ولماذا لم ينزل علينا ؟·

الماء ليس مجرد الماء في حالته السائلة ، بل في البخر أيضاً . فالسحب عبارة عن ماء تبخر وصعد إلي فوق ، وكذلك الضباب والذي يركب الطائرة يرى طبقات من السحب بعضها فوق بعض .. وبعضها فوق السماء التي نراها بمسافات بعيدة ... هذه السحب إذا تكثفت وثقلت تنزل ماء علي الأرض . وإذا أصطدمت ببعضها البعض تحدث صوتاً قبل سقوط المطر هو الرعد . وإلا فبماذا تفسر المطر الذي ينزل من السماء إلا بوجود ماء فوق السماء . كـذلك يـوجــد مــاء تحــت الأرض تخرج منه الينابيع والعيون ومياه تحت الأرض تسمى المياه الباطنية The under-groundwater ونحصل عليها بحفر الآبار أو الترع الصناعية . إذن يوجد ماء فوق السماء ينزل كمطر أو يبقي كغيوم وسحب . كما يوجد ماء تحت الأرض ونحن نقول في التسبحة " الذي أسس الأرض علي المياه "



  يسأل البعض : لماذا تأخر الله في تنفيذ وعده بالخلاص ؟! لقد وعد منذ خطية أدم وحواء ، بأن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحية ( تك 3 : 15 ) وكان المقصود بنسل المرأة السيد المسيح الذي سيسحق رأس الحية أي الشيطان ومع ذلك مرت ألاف السنين والحية ترفع رأسها وتتحدى البشرية وتوقع الملايين في شرور كثيرة , بل وفي عبادة الأصنام ! فلماذا تأخر الله في تنفيذ وعده طوال ذلك الزمان كله ؟!·

والجواب هو أن الله لو قام بعملية الفداء في الأجيال الأولى للبشرية , ما كان الناس يفهمون الفداء , وما كانوا يدركونه . كان لابد إذن من إعداد البشر لفهم التجسد ولفهم الفداء . بل أيضاً ترسيخ ذلك في عقولهم , حتى إذا ما تم الخلاص بالفداء يمكنهم أن يدركوا معناه وهدفه اللاهوتي , ويؤمنوا به . فكيف حدث ذلك ؟ فكرة الفداء والذبائح: الفداء هو أن نفساً تموت عوضاً عن نفس أخرى . نفساً بريئة غير مستحقة للموت , تموت بدلاً من نفس خاطئة تستحق الموت . والإنسان كان مستحقاً للموت بسسب عصيانه لله الذي قال له : يوم تأكل من تلك الشجرة موتاً تموت ( تك 2 : 17 ) . ومن رحمة الله أراد أن يفديه . ولكن كان لا بد من تقديم الفكرة , وبتدريج طويل يثبت في ذهنه . فما هي الخطوات التي اتخذها الله لأجل هذا الغرض ؟ 1- يقول الكتاب أن الإنسان لما أخطأ , بدأ يشعر بعريه , فغطى نفسه بأوراق التين . ولكن الله بدلاً منها " ألبسه أقمصة من جلد " ( تك 3 : 21 ) . ومن أين هذا الجلد إلا من ذبيحة ؟.. وهنا رسخت حقيقة في عقل الإنسان : أن الخطيئة تجلب العري والشعور بالخزي ، بينما الذبيحة تغطي وتستر . 2- وإستمر تقديم الذبائح . فنسمع أن هـابيل قـدم قرباناً للرب " من أبكـار غنمه ومن سمانـها (تك4:4) . ولا شك أن فكرة تقديم الذبيحة قد أخذها هابيل عن أبيه أدم , وأدم عرفها من الله . والذي يتضح من ذبيحة هابيل هذه , أنها كانت أفضل ماعنده وأن الله قد قبلها .... 3- نلاحظ أن كل الذبائح قبل شريعة موسى كانت محرقات : أي أن النار تظل تحرقها حتى تتحول إلى رماد ( لا 6 : 9 ، 10 ) لا يأكل منها مقدمها ولا أحد من أصحابه ، ولا الكاهن . بل تكون كلها للنار . والنار ترمز إلى العدل الإلهي . أي أن العدل الإلهي يأخذ حقه منها كاملاً ... أبونا نوح أصعد محرقات علي المذبح من كل الحيوانات الطاهرة (تك20:8) وابراهيم أيضاً قدم محرقة (تك13:22) . وأيوب أصعد كذلك محرقات (أى5:1) . 4- وكانت المحرقات لإرضاء الله الذي أغضبته الخطايا . لذلك لما أصعد نوح محرقاته قيل "فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا .. وقال لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان" ( تك 8 : 21 ) . 5- نرى معاني أخرى في ذبيحة الفصح ( خر 12 ) التي كانت ترمز إلى المسيح (1 كو 5 : 7 ) . صدر حكم الله بالموت على جميع الأبكار . وكان الملاك المهلك سيمٌر ويضرب كل بكر "من إبن فرعون الجالس على عرشه إلى بكر الأسير الذي في السجن" ( خر 12 : 29 ) وأراد الله أن يخلص أبكار بني إسرائيل , فأمرهم أن يذبحوا خروف الفصح , ويرشوا من دمه على أبوابهم . ووعدهم قائلاً " ويكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت , فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم " ( خر 12 : 13 ) وهكذا دخلت في أذهانهم هذه الحقيقة الهامة وهي : الخلاص بالدم ، من الموت والهلاك . ورسخت هذه الحقيقة بمرور الأجيال , إذ أصبح الفصح عيداً يعيدونه كل عام بقول الرب لــهم "ويكون هذا اليوم تذكارا ,ً فتعيدونه عيداً للرب في أجيالكم فريضة أبدية "( خر 12 : 14 ) . وأصبح رمزاً للخلاص بدم المسيح . ولذلك ليس غريباً فيما بعد أن يقول القديس بولس الرسول " لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا , فلنعيد .. " ( 1 كو 5 : 7 ) . وارتبط الفصح بالدم . 6- وأدخل الرب في أذهانهم فكرة هامة وهي الكفارة . ففي كل الذبائح التي رتبها موسى لهم لمغفرة خطاياهم كانت تتكرر عبارة " الكفارة" : سواء ذبيحة المحرقة ( لا 1: 4) , أو في ذبيحة الخطية (لا 4 : 20، 26) . أو في ذبيحة الإثم (لا5 :6،22) , أو في يوم الكفارة العظيم ( لا 16 ) للتكفير عن خطايا الشعب كله ( لا16 :17، 19) وذلك للتقديس والتطهير والصفح عن الخطايا والنجاسات . ولذلك ليس غريباً أن قال القديس يوحنـا الرسول فيمـا بعد : " وإن أخطأ أحد , فلنا شفيع عن الآب يسوع المسيح البار . وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط , بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً " (1يو2: 1،2) (1يو4 :10) . ولإرتباط دم الذبيحة بالمغفرة , قال القديس بولس مبداً هاماً هو : " بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة " ( عب 9 : 22 ) , حسب الناموس . إذن كل تلك الذبائح كانت إعداداً للشعب , لفهم مباديء الكفارة والفداء وغفران الخطايا بالدم , ولذلك كان مقدم الذبيحة يضع يده على رأس الذبيحة ويقر بخطاياه (لا5 :5 ) . فتحمل الذبيحة خطاياه عنه , وتسمى الحمل . وهكذا قال يوحنا المعمدان فيما بعد عن المسيح " هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم " (يو1: 29) 7- وبمرور الأجيال أصبح اليهود ينتظرون هذا المخلص . حتى ظهر هذا المعني في أسماء بعض أنبيائهم مثل (يشوع) بمعني مخلص . ومثل أشعياء , وهوشع بمعني الله يخلص . وإرتبط هذا الخلاص عندهم بانتظار المسيا أو المسيح . حتى أن السامريين لما تقابلوا مع السيد المسيح , قالوا " نؤمن ... ونعلم أن هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم " (يو4:42) . ولم يكتف الرب بتقديم هذه الرموز عن الذبائح وغيرها , بل قدم لهم أيضاً نبوءات عن هذا المسيح المخلص وعمله وصفته : أعدهم بالنبوءات :-  منها ما ورد في سفر أشعياء " ها العذراء تحبل وتلد إبناً وتدعو إسمه عمانوئيل " (إش 7: 14) . وأيضاً " لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطي إبناً . وتكون الرئاسة علي كتفه . ويدعي إسمه عجيباً مشيراً , إلهاً قديراً , أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام .. علي كرسي داود " (إش 9: 6، 7) .  وعن آلامه وفدائه وحمله خطايانا , قيل أيضاً في سفر أشعياء النبي : " وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا , مسحوق لأجل آثامنا ... كلنا كغنم ضللنا ، ملنا كل واحد إلي طريقه. والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا " (إش53: 5، 6) . وقيل أيضاً " أما الرب فسر أن يسحقه بالحزن " "جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم " " وأحصى مع أثمه " (أش53: 10، 12) .  وقال عنه داود النبي في المزامير " ثقبوا يدى وقدمى ، وأحصوا كل عظامي ... يقسمون ثيابي بينهم , وعلي لباسي يقترعون " ( مز22: 16-18) . قال هذا عن السيد المسيح . وقال عن خيانة يهوذا له " الذي أكل خبزي ، رفع علي عقبه " (مز41: 9) .  وما أكثر النبوءات في المزامير وكتب الأنبياء وغيرها . هذه التي قال عنها لتلاميذه بعد القيامة "إنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسي والأنبياء والمزامير .." (لو24:44،27)  حتى ميلاده في بيت لحم ، نرى في قصة المجوس ، إنه لما سأل هيرودس الكتبة أين يولد المسيح قالوا له : "في بيت لحم اليهودية . لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي .. " (مت2: 4-6) .  كل ما يتعلق بالمسيح المخلص أعده الله في أذهان الناس برموز ونبوءات , يمكن أن تـقرأ تـفاصيل عنها في كتاب معروف مثل (المسيح في جميع الكتب ) . ويتحقق بها الناس أنه هو المسيح . إعداد الأشخاص :- انتظر الرب حتى أعد فهم الناس للفداء والكفارة والذبيحة , وحتى أعدهم أيضاً بالنبوءات . وانتظر أيضاً حتى أعد الشخصيات التي تعاصر الميلاد , وتشترك في تأدية الرسالة .  انتظر حتى تولد العذراء القديسة التي يولد منها المسيح المخلص . العذراء الطاهرة التي يمكن أن تكون أماً لرب المجد و فتحبل به وترضعه بعد ميلاده , ويعيش في كنفها في فترة طفولته . العذراء المتولضعه التي تحتمل مجداً كهذا , بكل ما فيه من ملائكة ورؤى ومعجزات , وتحتمل أن جميع الأجيال تطوبها (لو1: 48) . كانت صفة التواضع لازمة لإحتمال ذلك المجد ، وهكذا " تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي لأنه نظر إلي إتضاع أمته " . (لو1: 47، 48)  وانتظر الرب حتى يولد المعمدان ، الملاك الذي يهيئ الطريق قدامه (مر1: 2) الذي يشهد قائـلاً يأتي بعدي من كان قبلي ، من هو أقوى مني . الذي لست أنا أهلاً أن أحل سيور حذائه " (مت3: 11) (يو 27:1) . والذي يقول " لست أنا المسيح ، بل أنا مرسل أمامه .. ينبغي أن ذاك يزيد ، وأني أنا أنقص . الذي يأتي من فوق ، هو فوق الجميع . الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع " (يو3:28_31)  وانتظر الرب الوقت الذي تكمل فيه جوقة الإثني عشر وباقي الرسل والتلاميذ أولئك الذين يحملون رسالته إلي العالم أجمع , وإلي أقطار المسكونه تبلغ أصواتهم , الذين يكرزون به قائلين "ينبغي أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس " (اع5: 29) " أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كو3: 16) .  وانتظر حتى يوافق وجود هؤلاء , وجود الكتبة والفريسيين وكهنة اليهود الذين يسلمونه للموت حسداً ، ووجود يهوذا الذي يخونه وكذلك والٍ روماني جبان , يحكم عليه خوفاً من اليهود . وانتظر الرب حتى توجد لغة عالمية تساعد علي انتشار الكرازة هي الغة اليونانية , التي ترجم إليها العهد القديم (اللغة السبعينية) مما يساعد علي إنتشار النبوءات والرموز . وكذلك حكم الرومان الذي بدأ من سنة 30ق.م . وانتشرت به الطرق الرومانية التي تساعد علي انتقال الرسل .. ولما كمل كل هذا انطبق قول الرسول . " ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ، أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من إمرأه تحت الناموس , ليفدى الذين تحت الناموس , لننال التبني " (غل4: 4، 5) . حقاً إن الله يفعل كل شئ في حينه الحسن , في ملء الزمان , حينما يصير كل شئ ممهداً حسب وفرة حكمته . إنه لا يتأخر ولا يسـرع . وإنما " لكل شئ زمان , ولكل أمر تحت السموات وقت " (جا3:1) . فلما جاء الوقت , نفذ الله وعده بالخلاص .



  هناك ثلاثة إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب بين ما سجله متى الإنجيلي ، وما سجله لوقا الإنجيلي , نريد أن نسأل عنها الآن . وهي 1- يوجد خلاف بين الأسماء التي يوردها كل من الإنجيليين . :2- القديس متى يبدأ سيرة السيد المسيح بسلسلة الأنساب . أما القديس لوقا فلا يعرض لها إلا بعد أن يروى قصة العماد .3- القديس متى يسرد الأنساب نازلاً من الآباء أولاً إلي الأبناء . بينما القديس لوقا يصعد بالأنساب من الرب يسوع إلي آدم إلي الله . فهل من شرح لكل هذه الإختلافات ؟·

1-الخلاف في الأسماء :- في الواقع أن متى الإنجيلي سرد من جانبه النسب الطبيعي للسيد المسيح , بينما سرد لوقا النسب الشرعي أو الرسمي . ولتفسير هذا نقول الآتي : نصت شريعة موسى علي أنه إن توفى رجل بدون نسل , يجب أن يدخل أخو المتوفي علي أرملة أخيه , وينجب لأخيه المتوفي نسلاً منها ، أي أن الابن الذي ينجبه يصبح من الناحية الشرعية إبناً رسمياً لخيه المتوفي , وإن كان يعتبر إبناً غير طبيعياً لهذا الأخ الذي أنجبه من صلبه . وبهذا يكون لمثل هذا الابن أبوان : أب طبيعي وهو الذي أنجبه وأب شرعي وهو عمه المتوفي بدون نسل . وهذا هو ما ورد في سفر التثنية عن هذا الأمر : " إذا سكن أخوة معاً , ومات منهم وليس له ابن , فلا تصر إمرأة الميت إلي خارج لرجل أجنبي . أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجه , ويقوم لها بواجب أخي الزوج . والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم أخيه المتوفي ، لئلا يمحى اسمه من إسرائيل " (تث25: 5،6) . فإذا حدث أن هذا المتوفي بدون أولاد لم يكن له أخ , فإن أقرب أقربائه يأخذ امرأته ليقيم له نسلاً ، لأن الابن الذي يولد ينسب لهذا المتوفي حسب الناموس , وإذا كان النسيب الأقرب لا يريد أن يأخذ زوجة المتوفي حسبما كلف , فإن النسيب الذي يليه في القرابة لابد أن يقبل هذا الزواج ، لأن الشريعة تحرص علي إقامه نسل لذلك المتوفي بدون إنجاب بنين . وهذا النوع من الزواج يسمى (الفك) ، وله مثل واضح في سفر راعوث في قصتها مع بوعز . وفي تفصيل ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية : "وبهذه الطريقة فإن يوسف خطيب القديسة العذراء ينتسب في الواقع إلي أبوين إثنين" لأنه حيث أن هالي اتخذ له امرأه ومات دون أن ينجب بنين ، فإن يعقوب – الذي كان أقرب الأنسباء إليه – تزوج امرأته لكي ينجب له نسلاً منها حسبما أمرت الشريعة . فلما أنجب منها يوسف , صار يوسف هذا إبناً شرعياً لهالي المتوفي ، وفي نفس الوقت ابناً طبيعياً ليعقوب " . ومن أجل هذا قال متى من جانبه إن يوسف هو ابن يعقوب . ولوقا من الجانب الآخر قال إنه ابن هالي . أحدهما أورد النسب الطبيعيلا , والاخر أورد النسب الشرعي . ومتى من جانبه ذكر الآباء الطبيعيين ليوسف ولوقا من الجانب الآخر ذكر الاباء الشرعيين . ووصل لوقا بالنسب الشرعي للمسيح حتى ناثان بن داود , ومتى وصل بالنسب الطبيعي حتى سليمان بن داود . وتلاقي الإثنان عن داود .. وبين متى ولوقا كان المجرى يتشابه أحياناً , ثم ينقسم متنوعاً , ثم يعود فيتحد ثم ينفصل .. وبهذا سواء من الناحية الطبيعية أو الشرعية يثبت نسب المسيح .. من حيث أنه ابن لداود وابن لإبراهيم وابن لآدم .    2، 3 – الخلاف في الصعود والهبوط , وعلاقة ذلك بالعماد : وبدأ متى إنجيله بقوله " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح بن داود بن ابراهيم .." . وبعد هذا مباشرة شرح الأنساب إذ قال " ابراهيم ولد اسحق ، واسحق ولد يعقوب ". وبعد أن ذكر أولئك الذين ولدوا من معاشرات فيها أخطاء , أتى في النهاية إلي إحصاء الأجيال . ثم قال مباشرة " وأما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا .." وهكذا بعد أن شرح الفساد والموت الذي مرت به كل تلك الأجيال , وصل إلي ولادة السيد المسيح الطاهرة التي من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم . أما لوقا فروى البشارة , وميلاد المعمدان , وميلاد المسيح وتدرج حتى وصل إلي عماد الرب في سن الثلاثين . وهنا ذكر الأنساب الشرعيين .. ويشرح القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية هذا الموضوع فيقول : إن لوقا شرح الأنساب الشرعية , التي تذكرنا بمن مات دون نسل , ثم أقيم اسمه بعد موته , بابن ينتسب إليه , بطريقه فيها مثال للتبني والقيامة .. وذكر تلك الأنساب بعدما أورد قصة العماد .. ذلك لأن المعمودية تعطي التبني الحقيقي السمائي , في إظهار أولاد الله لذلك ذكر الأنساب الشرعية التي تعطي للتبني . لإظهار أن هذا المثال قد تثبت بالحقيقة , وأن الحالة المرضية التي للناس , قد أعيدت إلي الصحة بواسطة النعمة . ولهذا السبب صعد بالأنساب من أسفل إلي فوق وأوصلها إلي الله , ليظهر أن النعمة التي تأتي بالمعمودية ترفعنا وتصعد بنا إلي النسب الإلهي ، حيث تجعلنا أولاداً لله . تماماً كما أن اتحاد الزواج الذي تم بعد كسر آدم وحواء للوصية وإنجاب البنين الذي نتج عن ذلك , جعلنا نهبط إلي أسفل . لإتمام هذه الصورة نزل متى بالأنساب الطبيعية إلي أسفل . ويقول القديس أوغسطينوس : متى ينزل بالأنساب , مشيراً إلي ربنا يسوع المسيح نازلاً ليحمل خطايانا . لأنه من نسل ابراهيم تتبارك جميع الشعوب (تك12: 3) . وهكذا لم يبدأ من آدم .


  لماذا لم يذكر الكتاب تاريخ الثلاثين عاماً التي قضاها السيد المسيح قبل كرازته ؟ وهل ذهب خلالها إلي الصين ودرس البوذية كما يقول البعض ؟·

الكتاب المقدس لم يقصد به أن يكون كتاب تاريخ ... ولو أرادت الأناجيل ذكر جميع الأحداث والتفاصيل التاريخية " ما كان العالم يسع الكتب المكتوبة " (يو21: 25) . إن تفاصيل يوم واحد من حياة السيد المسيح علي الأرض , بما فيه من تعاليم ومعجزات , يحتاج وحده إلي كتاب .... وحتى فترة حياة المسيح بعد الثلاثين لم تسجل كلها . يكفي أن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي قال في ذلك : "وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحدة فواحدة ، فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة " (يو21: 25) إنما الرسل اختاروا أحداثاً معينة تقود إلي الإيمان . وهكذا قال القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي " .. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت , لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله , ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو20: 31) . إن قصد الأناجيل أن تكون بشارة خلاص ، تحكي قصة خلاص .... لذلك بدأت الأناجيل بميلاد المسيح المعجزي من عذراء , والملائكة الذين أحاطوا بقصة الميلاد , وكذلك بنسب المسيح , وتحقيق النبوات الخاصة بميلاده ثم انتقلت إلي عماده وبدء كرازته . وكمثال لفترة طفولته ذكرت لقاءه بشيوخ اليهود وتعجبهم من إجاباته (لو2: 46) ... كمعلم في سنة المبكرة . إما إدعاء ذهابه إلي الصين ، فلا سند له ..... لا سند له من الكتاب , ولا من التاريخ , ولا من التقاليد . يقصد به أعداء المسيح أنه اخذ تعاليمه عن البوذيـة . ولذلك حسناً إن الإنجيل ذكر علم المسيح الفائق منذ صباه , حتى أنه كان مثار عجب الشيوخ , فلم يكن محتاجاً أن يذهب إلي الصين أو غيرها . وتعليم السيد المسيح أسمى من البوذية ومن أي تعليم آخر . وأي دارس يكتشف هذا السمو بما لا يقاس . وليس الآن مجال المقارنة . ولو كان هناك تشابه بين تعليمه والبوذية , لآمن به البوذيون . فهل تراه أخذ عن البوذية أيضاً معجزاته الباهرة ؟! هل أخذ منها إقامة الموتى , ومنح البصر للعميان , وانتهار البحر والمشى علي الماء , وإشباع الآلاف من خمس خبزات , وشفاء الأمراض المستعصية , وأخراج الشياطين ...وباقي المعجزات التي لا تحصى . وهل أخذ من البوذية الفداء الذي قدمه للعالم .... لا داعي إذن لأن يسرح الخيال في فترة الثلاثين سنة السابقة لخدمته . إنما يكفي أن نقول إن السيد المسيح – حسب الشريعة – بدأ خدمته من سن الثلاثين (عد4: 3، 23، 47) (1أي23: 3) . وما يلزمنا معرفته في قصة الخلاص هو رسالة المسيح بعد الثلاثين ، يضاف إليها ميلاده البتولي ، وما أحاط به من نبوءات ومعجزات . وهذا يكفي .


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

قال القديس بولس الرسول:" صرت لليهودى كيهودى لأربح اليهود.. وللذين بلا ناموس، كأنى بلا ناموس، مع أني لست بلا ناموس لله، بل تحت ناموس المسيح، لأربح الذين بلا ناموس " (اكو 9: 20 ، 21). فما معنى هذا الكلام ؟·


كان الرسول يتكلم عن الكرازة، وتوصيل رسالة الإنجيل، فيقول: إن اليهودي يؤمن بالناموس والأنبياء، فلكى أقنعه برسالة المسيح أكلمه كيهودي، عن الناموس والأنبياء، وما فيهما من أمور متعلقة بالمسيح. أما اليونانى، وأمثاله من الذين بلا ناموس، فإنهم لا يؤمنون بالكتاب، ولا بالأنبياء، لذلك أكلمهم بأسلوبهم، وأجذبهم إلي الأيمان بالفلسفة لأربحه للمسيح، وكذلك لو كلمت اليونانى عن الأنبياء..لا أربحه أيضاً للمسيح. ولكن عبارة " صرت لليهودى كيهودى " لا تعنى السلوك اليهودى. فالقديس بولس الرسول حارب التهود بكل قوته. كان بعض اليهود الذين أعتنقوا المسيحية، يريدون أن يدخلوا فيها بعض العقائد اليهودية كالختان، وحفظ السبت، والمواسم، والأهلة، وما يختص بالأكل والشرب من محللات ومحرمات، وسائرالقواعد اليهودية في النجاسات والتطهير. وعرفت هذه الحركة باسم ( التهود ). وقد قال الرسول في محارباته لليهود " فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل وشرب، أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت، التى هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " (كو17،16:2). وعبارة ( أكل وشرب ) هنا لا تعنى الصوم، وإنما تعنى طهارة الأكل أونجاسته على حسب الأطعمة التى كانت محرمة في اليهودية، ولم تعد كذلك في المسيحية. والقديس بولس الرسول قد كرز في وسط اليهود، كما كرز بين الأمم. وفي كرازته في رومه، كلم اليهود أولاً. فلما رفضوا وانقسموا، اتجه بعد ذلك إلي الأمم (أع17:28_29). ولكى يربح اليهود، كان يتكلم في الهيكل، وفي مجامع اليهود، ويحاول أن يقنعهم بما ورد عن المسيح في الناموس والأنبياء.





  هل الأسرار الكنسيةيمكن أن تباع ؟ بحيث يحدد ثمن مثلاً للمعمودية! أو للقنديل (سر مسحة المرضى)، أو باقي أسرار الكنيسة..؟·


الأسرار لا يمكن أن تباع، لأنها من عمل الروح القدس. ومواهب الروح القدس لا يمكن أن تقتني بدراهم (أع 8: 20). إنما إذا أراد إنسان في مناسبة المعمودية، أن يقدم شيئاً للكنيسة، لا كثمن وإنما كقربان، كذبيحة شكر.. فيمكن أن يوجد صندوق في الكنيسة لأمثال هذه القرابين، يضع فيه من يشاء ما يشاء، دون أن يطالب بشئ. وربما لا تعرف الكنيسة هل قدم هذا الشخص شيئاً أو لم يقدم. وإن عرفت أنه وضع شيئاً في الصندوق، فلا نستطيع أن تحدد هل هو كثير أم قليل.. وعموماً نحن نشجع على المعمودية للزومها للخلاص (مر 16:16). ومن المحال أن تطلب الكنيسة مقابلاً مادياً لها... بل ندعو الناس بكل قوة أن يذهبوا لتعميد أولادهم، ونلومهم إن تأخروا، ونفرح معهم في يوم العماد، لأنه يوم يصبح فيه المعمد عضواً في الكنيسة، عضواً في جسد المسيح، وابنا لله.. فإن كان أحد في يوم الفرح هذا، يريد أن يقدم قرباناً لله، فهذا أمر راجع إلي قلبه وشعوره.. ليس هو اضطراراً، ولا هو ثمناً، حاشا... ونفس الوضع نقوله بالنسبة إلي أسرار أخرى مماثلة... فسر مسحة المرضى مثلاً، هو عمل محبة، وطلبة لأجل المريض. ومحال أن يكون مجالاً لجمع مال..! وإلا فإنه يفقد ما فيه من حب، وما فيه من رعاية .. ولا يشعر المريض بقيمة هذه الصلاة التى يدفع ثمنها، والتى لا تتم بدون ثمن!! وليتنا باستمرار نتذكر قول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه: " مجاناً أخذتم. مجاناً أعطوا " (مت 8:10). ما يدفع للكنيسة أحياناً في بعض المناسبات، ليس هو ثمناً للسر، إنما هو تقدمة اختيارية للرب، ولا يمكن أن يكون ثمناً. فالأسرار لا تباع.




  من أنا؟ ولماذا جئت؟ ولماذا أعيش؟ ولماذا أموت؟·


هذا الموضوع يمكن أن نؤلف فيه كتاباً. ولكننى سأحاول الإجابة على أسئلتك باختصار شديد... 1- من أنا:  أنت إنسان، خلق على صورة الله ومثاله (تك 26:1)، وينبغى أن تحتفظ بهذه الصورة الإلهية.  وأنت كائن حى، له روح ناطقة، لا تنتهى حياته بالموت، بل تستمر. وله ضمير يميز بين الخير والشر، ويستنير بروح الله الساكن فيه (1كو 16:3)...  وأنت تتميز بالعقل عن سائر المخلوقات الأرضية، وما يحويه هذا العقل من فهم وإدراك.  وبعقلك وبحرية إرادتك تكون مسئولاً عن أعمالك، أولاً أمام الله، وثانياً أمام ضميرك، وثالثاً أمام المجتمع الذى تعيش فيه..  ومسئوليتك يتبعها ثواب أو عقاب في الأبدية، بعد الدينونة أمام الله. 2- لماذا جئت؟ من صلاح الله أنه أعطاك نعمة الوجود. من جوده، ومن كرمه، أعطاك فرصة أن توجد، وأن تتمتع بالحياة هنا على الأرض، وأن تكون لك فرصة أيضاً للحياة في النعيم الأبدى، إن أردت، وعملت ما يجعلك تستحق النعيم. 3- ولماذا أعيش؟ أنت تعيش لكى تؤدى رسالة نحو نفسك، ورسالة نحو غيرك، لكى تتمتع بالله هنا، وتذوق وتنظر ما أطيب الرب (مز 8:34). وأيضاً في حياتك تختبر إرادتك، ومدى انجذابها نحو الخير والشر. فحياتك فترة اختبار تثبت بها استحقاقك لملكوت السماء، وتحدد بها درجة حياتك في الأبدية... فعليك أن تدرك رسالتك وتؤديها، وتكون سبب بركة للجيل الذى تعيش فيه. فبقدر ما تكون رسالتك قوية ونافعة، بقدر ما تكون حياتك ممجدة على الأرض وفي السماء... 4- ولماذا أموت؟ تموت لكى تنتقل إلي حياة أفضل.. إلي ما لم تراه عين، ولم تسمع به أذن، ولم يخطر على قلب بشر(1كو 9:2). وتنتقل أيضاً إلي عشرة أفضل، عشرة الله وملائكته وقديسيه. فالموت إذن ليس فناء، وإنما هو انتقال. إن حياتك لو دامت على الأرض، وبقيت متصلاً بالمادة ومتحداً بالجسد المادى، فليس في هذا الخير لك. ولكن الخير لك أن تنتقل من حياة المادة والجسد، إلي حياة الروح وإلي الأبدية، وتكون مع المسيح فهذا أفضل جداً (فى 23:1). لذلك اشتهى القديسون الانطلاق من هذا الجسد.. إنما يخاف الموت الذين لا يستعدون له، ولا يثقون أنهم ينتقلون إلي حياة أفضل.. أو الذين لهم شهوات على الأرض، ولا يحبون أن يفارقوها !! والإنسان يموت، لأن الموت خير للكون. فمن غير المعقول أن يعيش الناس ولا يموتون، وتتوالى الأجيال وراء الأجيال لا تسعها الأرض، ويتعب الكهول من ثقل الشيخوخة، ويحتاجون إلي من يخدمهم ويعالجهم ويحملهم.. لذلك يموت جيل ليعطى فرصة لجيل آخر يعيش على الأرض ويأخذ مكانه في كل شئ...



  ماذا يفعل الإنسان ليستعيد الثقة في الناس، بعد أن أنهار أمام عينيه مثله الأعلى؟·


أول نقطة أحب أن أقولها لك هى: ليكن مثلك الأعلى هو السيد المسيح نفسه، وسير القديسين. وحتى بالنسبة إلي القديسين، ذكر لنا الكتاب إنهم بشر مثلنا، وكانوا معرضين للسقوط، وسجل بعض خطايا الآباء والأنبياء. بل قال الكتاب عن إيليا الذى أغلق السماء وفتحها، والذى صعد إلي السماء فى مركبة نارية.. قال عنه: " إيليا كان إنساناً تحت الآلام مثلنا " (يع 17:5). ومع ذلك " صلى صلاة أن لا تمطر السماء، فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر. ثم صلى أيضاً فأعطت السماء مطراً. لذلك ليكن قلبك حنوناً على الناس. ولا تقل " إنهار مثلى الأعلى أمام عينى "!! إن بطرس لم يحدث أنه إنهار كمثل أعلى أمام المسيح ,امام التلاميذ، لما أنكر الرب أمام جارية، ولعن وحلف وقال لا أعرف الرجل (مت 69:26-74). وداود النبى لم يسقط كمثل أعلى، لما زنى وقتل ولجأ إلي طرق ملتوية من الخداع (1صم 11). وهكذا في باقي خطايا الأنبياء.. لذلك ما أصعب قولك إن مثلك الأعلى إنهار أمام عينيك!! إن داود يقول عن الرب في مغفرته " لأنه يعرف جبلتنا، يذكر أننا تراب نحن" (مز 103). تذكر أن القديسين معرضون لحروب شديدة. وقد قال الكتاب عن الخطية إنها طرحت كثيرين جرحى، وكل قتلاها أقوياء (أم 26:7). ومع أنهم سقطوا قتلى، إلا أن الكتاب قال عنهم أنهم أقوياء.. وعلى الرغم من سقوط شمشون أمام أغراء دليلة، إلا أن الرسول ذكره ضمن رجال الإيمان (عب 33،32:11). أما كيف تستعيد ثقتك بمثلك الأعلى؟ فعليك أن تتذكر أعماله الفاضله القديمة التى من أجلها إتخذته كمثل أعلى... وأيضاً لا يجوز أن تلغى شخصيته كلها من أجل عمل واحد .. أو قل لنفسك " لكل إنسان ضعفاته " أو صل من أجله .. وأعرف أنه ليس معصوماً من الخطأ. وإذا حدث أمامك خطأ من مثل أعلى، لا تفقد الثقة بكل الناس. ربما توجد أمثلة عليا أخرى، تعرفها أو لا تعرفها... فلا تعمم المشكلة التى واجهتك، ولا تتعقد من جهة جميع الناس. وهناك نقطة أخرى أقولها لك هى: كثير من الأبرار الذين سقطوا ثم تابوا، رفعتهم التوبة إلي درجة أعلى بكثير من حالتهم الأولى. من الجائز أن مثلاً أعلى قد سقط. ونعمة الرب لا تتركه، مادام يتضع أمامه. وما أسهل أن تقوده النعمة إلي توبة فيها إنسحاق قلب وأتضاع يرفعانه إلي درجة أعلى بكثير مما كان. وعلى أية الحالات، خذ سقوط هذا المثل درساً لك....




  أنا فتاة أعمل في مدرسة، وأريد أن أقدم خدمة لربنا وللكنيسة، لأنى مديونة لربنا بالكثير، فماذا أفعل؟·


نحب أولاً نشكرك على هذا الشعور. ومن جهة الخدمات:  توجد في كثير من الكنائس فصول تقوية للتلاميذ في دروسهم، فمن الممكن أن تساهمى في القاء دروس تقوية حسب اختصاصك.  بصفتك مدرسة ومتعودة على حفظ النظام في الفصول، يمكن أن تساهمى في حفظ النظام في النادى التابع للكنيسة.  إن كان لك مواهب أخرى غير التدريس، يمكن أن تشتركى بها أنشطة الكنيسة المتعددة.  إن كان يتبع الكنيسة التى تخدمين بها، أو الكنائس المجاورة، بيوت إيواء، مثل بيوت الطالبات المغتربات، أو بيوت المسنات، أو فصول للحضانة، يمكن أيضاً أن تشتركى في خدمتها.  المهم أن تعرضى خدمتك، وثقى أن ابواباً كثيرة سوف تتفتح أمامك. وليكن الرب معك.
[ أعلى الصفحة ]

  ما هو موقف الكنيسة في تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة؟·

الكنيسة لم تضع للميراث نظاماً محدداً. جاء أحدهم إلي السيد المسيح يقول له " يا معلم، قل لأخى أن يقاسمنى الميراث ". فأجابه " من أقامنى عليكما قاضياً أو مقسماً؟! " .. ثم قال " أنظروا، تحفظوا من الطمع " (يو 13:12-15). المسيحية لم تضع نظاماً قوانين مالية، إنما وضعت مبادئ روحية، في ظلها يمكن حل المشاكل المالية وغيرها. وينطبق هذا على موضوع الميراث. إن وجدت بين الأخوة محبة وعدم طمع، يمكن أن يتفاهمواً بروح طيبة في موضوع الميراث. بل كل واحد منهم يكون مستعداً أن يترك نصيبه لأى واحد من أخوته أو أخوته يرى أنه محتاج أكثر منه. أنظر كيف كانت الأمور تجرى في الكنيسة أيام الرسل، بنفس هذه الروح: " لم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئاً من أمواله له، بل كان عندهم كل شئ مشتركاً " " ولم يكن فيهم أحد محتاجاً " " وكان يوزع على كل أحد، كما يكون له أحتياج " (أع 32:4-35). هكذا عاشت الكنيسة مرتفعة عن مستوى القانون، تدبر أمور أولادها في محبة وقناعة.. حالياً نحن نسير حسب قانون الدولة في الميراث. ولكن يمكن التصرف قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين. فمثلاً إن وجد ألاب أن أولاده موسرين وأغنياء، وأبنته محتاجه، يستطيع قبل وفاته أن يكتب لها جزءاً من الميراث، أى أن يتنازل عن جزء بطريقة شرعية تسجل في الشهر العقارى. وتصبح مالكة لهذا الجزء في حياته ولا علاقة له بالميراث. أو يعطيها حق الرقبة في جزء، بحيث يصبح ملكاُ لها بعد وفاته، بالإضافة إلي نصيبها في الميراث.. أى أنه يوجد نوع من التصرف باسم القانون، لتعديل أنصبة الوراثة قبل الوفاة أحد الوالدين. فالأمور يمكن أن تحل بالمحبة والقناعة، او بالحكمة، أو بالتصرف القانونى السليم لإقامة العدل بين الوراثة، وليس بتنفيذ حرفية القانون.



نذرت أن أصوام صوم العذراء 21 يوماً بماء وملح. ولم أتمكن لأن صحتى لم تساعدنى. فهل أحوله إلي صوم عادى؟ أم ماذا أفعل؟·


المفروض أنك لا تنذر إلا ما تستطيع الوفاء به. لذلك فالتسرع في النذر – بغير تفكير – هو أمر خاطئ. فكر جيداً قبل أن تنذر. لا أن تنذر ثم تفكر ماذا تفعل. والكتاب يقول " خير لك أن لا تنذر، من أن تنذر ولا تفى " (جا 5:5). ومع ذلك أقول لك: إن عبارة " صوم بماء وملح " أصطلح الناس على أنها صوم بغير زيت. والأمر ليس صعباً كما تقول. ففى الصوم بماء وملح تجوز كل الفاكهة والخضروات، والخبز طبعاً، والطبيخ بغير زيت، والبقوليات. وكلها أمور نافعة للصحة. وليس الزيت هو الذى يقيم قوتك، استعض عنه أحياناً بالليمون. وإن تعبت، لا تكسر نذرك. احتمل قليلاً وسوف تتعود وتقدر. وثق أنك إذا تعبت وإحتملت، فإن نعمة الله لن تتركك، وستعطيك القوة لكى تكمل ... وإلا كيف يسلك المتوحدون، وكذلك النباتيون؟ وماذا أيضاً عن صوم أسبوع الآلام، وهو أشد بكثير من صوم الماء والملح، وليست فيه فاكهة ولا سكريات على الإطلاق، والناس يحتملون هذا الصوم بكل ارتياح ولا يكسرونه ..؟



  ماذا أفعل لأن الشك يتعبنى، ويحطم حياتى العائلية والإجتماعية، ويكاد يتسبب في ضياع مستقبلى، ويعكس آثاره على جسمى وعقلى. وأما مهدد بأزمة نفسية، فلا أثق بأحد ولا بنفسى ...·

فلينقذك الرب يا إبنى من هذا الشك. وأعلم أن الشك على نوعين: شك يأتى داخل قلب الإنسان، من طبيعة الشكاكة. وآخر يأتى بأسباب خارجية تجعله يشك. وإذا إزداد الشك فقد يتطور إلي الحالة التى تحكيها في سؤالك. وتوجد تداريب روحية لمعالجة الشك: 1- تدريب حسن الظن، أو تبرير الأمور: فبدلاً من أن تأخذ الأمور بتأزم يوصل إلي الشك، حاول أن تمزجها بنية طيبة، وتوجد لها تبريراً أو مفهوماً مقبولاً. 2- يمكن أن يعالج الشك بالمصارحة. ولكن بمصارحة لا تحمل إسلوب الإتهام، لئلا تفقد علاقتك مع الأخرين. إنما أقصد المصارحة بأسلوب السؤال، بهدوء يطلب التوضيح. فقد تسمع إجابة تريحك وتزيل شكك. فتقول مثلاً للشخص الذى شككت فيه " أنت تعلم محبتى وثقتى فيك. ولكن هناك مسألة لم أفهمها، أرجو توضيحها " . 3- حاول إن جاءك الشك، أن لا تتمادى فيه. وقل لنفسك إن الشك سيصبح ناراً داخل فكرى تتلف أعصابى. لذلك أوقف شكوكك. عند حد. وقل: سأحاول أن أستوضح الأمر فيما بعد، أو قل: هذا الشك غير معقول بسبب كذا وكذا. أو رد على نفسك قائلاً: كم مرة شككت، وأتضح لي أن شكوكى ليست سليمة. 4- كذلك أبعد عن الأسباب التى تسبب الشكوك. فلا تدخل نفسك في مجال أستقصاء الأخبار، والبحث عن حقيقة مشاعر الناس من نحوك، أو تحلل تصرفاتهم بأسلوب يتعبك. ولا تتذكر ماضياً يزيد
 شكك.


ما معنى قول السيد المسيح "إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم" (لو9:16) ؟ هل المال الذى نقتنيه من الظلم، أو من الخطية عموماً، يمكن أن يقبله الله، أو نصنع به خيراً، أو نكسب به أصدقاء ؟

ليس المقصود بمال الظلم هنا، المال الحرام الذى يقتنيه الإنسان من الظلم أو من أية خطية أخرى. فهذا لا يقبله الله. إن الله لا يقبل مثل هذا المال، ولا تقبله الكنيسة أيضا. وقد قيل فى المزمور "زيت الخاطىء لا يدهن رأسى" (مز5:41). وورد فى سفر التثنيه "لا تُدخل أجرة زانية .. إلى بيت الرب الهك" (تث 18:23). فالله لا يقبل عمل الخير، الذى يأتى عن طريق الشر ... العطايا التى تقدم إلى الكنيسة، تأخذ بركة، وتذكر فى "أولوجية الثمار" أو فى "أوشية القرابين" أمام الله. لذلك فإن هناك عطايا مرفوضة،لا تقبلها الكنيسة، ولا تدخلها إلى بيت الله، إذا عرفت أنها أتت من مصدر خاطىء. وقد شرحت قوانين الرسل هذا الموضوع. إذن ما هو مال الظلم الذى نصنع منه أصدقاء؟ مال الظلم ليس المال الذى تقتنيه من الظلم. إنما هو المال الذى تقع فى خطية الظلم، إن استبقيته معك ... فما معنى هذا؟ ومتى يسمى المال "مال ظلم"؟ لنضرب مثلا: لقد أعطاك الله مالاً، وأعطاك معه وصية أن تدفع العشور. فالعشور ليست ملكك. إنها ملك للرب، ملك للكنيسة وللفقراء. فإذا لم تدفعها تكون قد ظلمت مستحقيها، وسلبتهم إياها باستبقائها معك. هذه العشور التى لم تدفعها لأصحابها، هى مال ظلم تحتفظ به. وكذلك المال الخاص بالبكور والنذور وكل التقدمات المحتجزة لديك. يقول الرب فى سفر ملاخى النبى "أيسلب الإنسان الله؟ فإنكم سلبتمونى. فقلتم بم سلبناك؟ فى العشور والتقدمة" (ملا 8:3). إن استبقيت العشور والنذور والبكور معك، تكون قد ظلمت الفقير واليتيم والأرملة أصحابها. وهم يصرخون إلى الرب من ظلمك لهم. وصرفك هذا المال فى ما يخصك، يحوى ظلماً لبيت الله، الذى كان يجب أن تدفع له هذا المال، الذى هو ملك لله وأولاده، وليس لك. ويمكن أن نقول هذا عن كل مال مكنوز عندك بلا منفعه، بينما يحتاج إليه الفقراء، ويقعون فى مشاكل بسبب احتياجهم. إذن إصنع لك أصدقاء من مال الظلم هذا. إعطه للمحتاجين إليه، وسد به أعوازهم، يصيروا بهذا أصدقاء لك، ويصلوامن أجلك. ويسمع الله دعاءهم، ويبارك مالك (ملا 10:3). فتعطى أكثر وأكثر.





  قيل عن أبينا أخنوخ أنه صعد إلى السماء ( تك 24:5). وكذلك قيل عن إيليا النبى (2مل 11:2). وذكر عن بولس الرسول إنه صعد إلى السماء الثالثة، بالجسد أم خارج الجسد ليس يعلم (2كو 2:12). فكيف مع كل ذلك يقول السيد المسيح لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذى نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (يو13:3). ألم يصعد أخنوخ وإيليا إلى السماء ؟ ثم ما هى هذه السماء الثالثة ؟ وكم عدد السموات فى الكتاب ؟·

السماء التى نزل منها رب المجد، وإليها صعد، ليست هى السماء التى صعد اليها أخنوخ وإيليا وغيرهما.. إذن ما هى السموات التى نعرفها، والتى ذكرها الكتاب.. 1- سماء الطيور: السماء التى يطير فيها الطير، هذا الجو المحيط بنا. ولذلك قال عنها الكتاب طير السماء (تك 26:1)، وطيور السماء (تك 3:7). وهذه السماء فيها السحاب ومنها يسقط المطر (تك 2:8). ويمكن أن تسبح فيه الطائرات حالياً، وتحت السحاب، أو فوق السحاب... 2-هناك سماء ثانية، أعلى من سماء الطيور، وهى سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم. أى الفلك أو الجلد "ودعا الله الجلد سماء" (تك 8:1). وهكذا يقول الكتاب نجوم السماء (مر25:13). وهى التى قيل عنها فى اليوم الرابع من أيام الخليقة "وقال الله لتكن أنوار فى جلد السماء.. لتنير على الأرض.. فعمل الله النورين العظيمين .. والنجوم" (تك1 :14-17). وهذه غير سماء الطيور.. ومع ذلك فحتى هذه السماء ستنحل وتزول فى اليوم الأخير، إذ تزول السماء والأرض (مت 18:5). وكما قال القديس يوحنا فى رؤياه "ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد" (رؤ 1:21). 3- السماء الثالثة، هى الفردوس: وهى التى صعد إليها بولس الرسول، وقال عن نفسه "اختطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة.. أختطف إلى الفردوس" (2كو 12 : 2 ،4). وهى التي قال عنها الرب للص اليمين "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو 43:23). وهى التى نقل إليها الرب أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين أنتظروا على رجاء، واليها تصعد أرواح الأبرار الآن .. إلى يوم القيامة، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية (رؤ 21). 4- وأعلى من كل هذه السماوات، توجد سماء السموات ... قال عنها داود فى المزمور "سبحيه يا سماء السموات" (مز 4:148). وهى التى قال عنها السيد المسيح "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، إبن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (يو 13:3). إنها السماء التى فيها عرش الله. قال عنها المزمور "الرب فى السماء كرسيه" (مز 11 : 4 ، 103 : 19). وأمرنا السيد ألا نحلف بالسماء لأنها كرسى الله (مت 34:5). وهذا ما ورد فى سفر أشعياء (1:66). وما شهد به القديس اسطفانوس أثناء رجمة، حيث رأى السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله (أع 7 : 55 ، 56). كل السماوات التى وصل إليها البشر، هى لا شىء إذا قيست بالنسبة إلى تلك السماء، سماء السموات. ولذلك قيل عن ربنا يسوع المسيح: "قد إجتاز السموات" (عب 14:4)، "وصار أعلى من السموات" (عب 26:7). وقد ذكر سليمان الحكيم سماء السماوات هذه يوم تدشين الهيكل. فقال للرب فى صلاته "هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك" (1مل 27:8)، (2 أى 18:6). سماء السموات هذه لم يصعد إليها أحد من البشر. الرب وحده هو الذى نزل منها، وصعد إليها. ولذلك قيل عنها فى سفر الأمثال: من صعد إلى السماء ونزل ؟ .. ما إسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟ (أم4:30). أتسال إذن عن السموات التى ورد ذكرها فى الكتاب. إنها سماء الطيور (الجو)، وسماء الكواكب والنجوم (الجلد - الفلك)، والسماء الثالثة (الفردوس)، وسماء السموات التى لم يصعد إليها أحد من البشر.


  قيل إنه فى وقت القبض على السيد المسيح، لما قال الجند إنهم يطلبون يسوع الناصرى "قال لهم يسوع أنا هو" ولما قال إنى أنا هو، رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض" (يو 4:18-6). فلماذا حدث هذا ؟·

1- لقد سقط الجند على الأرض من هيبته. فعلى الرغم من أن الرب كان وديعاً ومتواضع القلب (مت 29:11). وكان "لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته" (مت 19:12). إلا أنه كانت له هيبة. ولما قال لليهود "أبوكم ابراهيم رأى يومى ففرح" قالوا له "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت ابراهيم" (يو8: 56 ، 57) بينما كان عمره وقتذاك حوالى 32 عاماً، أو 33. ولكنهم ظنوه فى الخمسين من عمره، بسبب تلك الهيبة التى جعلت عمره بالجسد يبدو عشرين عاماً أكثر من حقيقته. 2- وأيضا سقط الجنود على الأرض من عنصر المفاجأة والجرأة أى شخص يأتى الجند للقبض عليه، ربما يفكر فى الهرب منهم أو على الأقل يخاف. أما أن يقف ويقول لهم أنا هو، ويكرر نفس العبارة .. فهذا ما أذهلهم فسقطوا على الأرض لجرأته .. ولأن الشخص الذى كانوا يبحثون عنه، يقف أمامهم ويقول "أنا هو". 3- أيضاً أثبت لنا الرب بهذه العبارة أنه لم يُقبض عليه ضعفاً منه. بل هو الذى سلّم ذاته للموت بإرادته. كما قال من قبل "إنى أضع نفسى لآخذها أيضاً. ليس أحد يأخذها منى، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى. لى سلطان أن أضعها. ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً" (يو 10 : 17 ، 18). هو من ذاته ذهب إلى المكان الذى كان يعرف أنهم سيقبضون عليه فيه، وتقدم للجند قائلاً أنا هو.



  لقد أنكر بطرس السيد المسيح. ولكن ما نوع إنكاره: هل أنكر لاهوت المسيح، حينما رأى آلامه، على إعتبار أن الله لا يتألم؟ أم أنكر معرفته به؟

القديس بطرس الرسول أنكر معرفته للمسيح بقوله: "لا أعرف الرجل" (مت 26 : 72 ، 74). أما عبارة "أنكر لاهوته لما رآه يتألم" فهى عبارة غير سليمة. لأنه لم ينكره فى آلامه، بل قبل هذه الآلام، أثناء محاكمته أمام مجلس السنهدريم فى دار رئيس الكهنة (مت 26 : 58 ، 59). نلاحظ أن القديس بطرس اعترف قبلاً بأن السيد المسيح هو إبن الله الحى، وطوبه السيد على ذلك (مت 16 : 16 ، 17). وهو لم ينكر هذا الإيمان عند القبض عليه، بل رفع سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه. واظهر السيد المسيح معجزة تثبت لاهوته وهى أنه لمس أذن العبد فأبرأها (لو 22 : 51) (يو 18 : 10). والمفروض أن هذه المعجزة قد ثبتت إيمان بطرس. وكان هذا قبل دخول السيد المسيح فى آلامه. ولا ننسى أن إنكار بطرس معرفته للمسيح (مت 26 : 74)، كان عن خوف، وليس عن ضعف إيمان.



  لماذا نقول إن اليهود هم الذين صلبوا السيد المسيح ؟ ألسنا نحن الذين صلبناه بخطايانا ؟·


من أجل غفران خطايا الناس صُلب المسيح، إذ مات عنا لكى نحيا نحن. هذا حق. "كلنا كغنم ضللنا، ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (أش 53: 6). نحن إذن السبب فى صلبه. ولكن اليهود كانوا هم المنفذين. هم الذين تآمروا على صلبه. وهم الذين قدموه لبيلاطس الوالى الرومانى وصاحوا قائلين أصلبه أصلبه، بينما كان هذا الوالى يقول "لست أجد علة فى هذا البار" فقالوا له "دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا". نحن السبب. وهم المنفذون. ولكن الدافع الأكبر هو محبة الله. "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم ، حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 3 : 16). لكن اليهود لم يقدموا المسيح للموت، من أجل الفدء، بل خيانة منهم وغدراً أو حسداً وجهلاً... فهم يحاسبون على غدرهم وحسدهم وحقدهم وتآمرهم، ويحاسبون على ضغطهم على بيلاطس الوالى لكى يصلبه، بينما كان يريد أن يطلقه


  إحدى قريباتي تمت خطبتها رغم إرادتها . وذلك بالضغط عليها من أهلها. وهربت من المنزل كثيراً لهذا السبب . وفي كل مرة كنت أرجعها إلى أهلها . وطلب وكيل المطرانية خطابات من خطيبها ليفك الخطوبة , علماً بأنه يعمل بالخارج . والوكيل لا يريد أن يفك الخطوبة . ونخشى على هذه الإبنة من تكرار الهروب . فماذا نفعل ؟

1- الخطبة ليست قيداً وليست عقداً . ولا يشترط لفكها رضاء الطرف الأخر . هي مجرد وعد بالزواج . وفترة الخطوبة هي فترة اختبار , ليرى فيها كل طرف إن كان يستطيع أن يحيا في الزيجة طول العمر مع الطرف الأخر أم لا . هي إذن ليست قيداً عليه . إن أراد أن يفك , يمكنه ذلك . 2- وليس من حق وكيل المطرانية أن يرفض فك الخطوبة . ولا يتوقف الأمر على رضا الخطيب . كل ما في الأمر أن الخطيبة إذا طلبت فك الخطوبة , تفقد الشبكة والهدايا الثابتة غير المستهلكة . ويمكن لوكيل المطرانية أن يأخذ عليها تعهداً برد الشبكة والهدايا . أو تركهما في المطرانية كوديعة إلى أن يأخذها الخطيب عندما يرجع من الخارج . 3- كذلك فإن تأخير فك الخطوبة , تضيع فرصاً على الخطيبة في خطبة أخرى . والمعروف أن البنات ظروفهن غير الرجال في الزواج , سواء من جهة السن , أو من جهة الفرص المتاحة . فتأخير فك الخطوبة ليس من صالح الفتاة . وفيه ضرر يحيق بها , لا يجوز لرجل الدين أن يسمح به . 4- لذلك يمكن للفتاة أن تقدم شكوي إلي أسقف الأيبارشية أو إلي البطريركية . وذلك إذا أصر وكيل المطرانية على عدم فك الخطوبة . أوتقدم شكوي إلي المجلس الإكليـريكي لفك هذا النزاع . وإعطاء الفتاة الحق في أن تتزوج من تريد في حدود وصايا الرب . 5- إن الزواج لا يمكن أن يتم بالإرغام . وعدم الرضا سبب لبطلان الزواج . أي أنه يجب أن يثبت رضا الطرفين في عقد الزواج . وإذا حدث الزواج بالإرغام يمكن أن يحكم القضاء ببطلانه . فكم بالأولى الخطبة .. ولا يصح أن يعلق الفتاة , ونضيع عليها الفرص بدون وجه حق . ولا يجوز لخطيب أن يظلم خطيبته ويعلقها . وبالحرى لا يجوز لرجل الدين أن ينضم إلى مثل هذا الخطيب , ويطلب موافقته أو يشترط ذلك ... 6- أما إذا كانت بينهما مشاكل مالية , فهذه لا علاقة لها بالخطوبة ... المشاكل المالية موضوع مستقل تماماً عن موضوع الخطوبة . وتوجد طرق أخرى لحله . ومن حق الخطيب أن يرفع قضية للحصول على ماله , إذا لم تستطع الكنيسة بطرقها الروحية أن تعطيه حقوقه . وهروب الخطيبة من البيت , لا يدل على أنها السبب في هذه المشاكل . ربما تتعلق هذه المشاكل بأسرتها... 7- إن هروب الفتاة درس لكل أبوين . في عدم إرغام ابنتهما على الزواج . ليس من حقهما مطلقاً أن تطيعهما الأبنة في الزواج بمن لا تريده ولا تحبه . ولا يصح أن يرغمها أحد الأبوين إرغاماً مادياً أو أدبياً أو نفسياً أو يهدداها بمرض أحدهما , أو بضياع الأسرة أو بالعقوق . لأنه لا يجوز أن تكون الفتاة ضحية لضغط أو لتهديد الوالدين . فلو فرض وضغطت على نفسها وأطاعتها . ثم فشل الزواج وعاشت تعيسة فيه , على من تقع المسئولية في تعاستها ؟ وهل يستريح ضمير الوالدين لذلك ؟ أم أن الله يطالبهما بدم هذه الفتاة ؟ ولا يقل أحد أن المحبة ستأتي بعد الزواج كلا فهذه مغامرة غير مضمونة مطلقاً .. لا يصح أن يعلق مستقبل حياة بأكملها على مثل هذا الإفتراض, الذي غالباً لن يتحقق , وخصوصاً مع فتاة هربت من البيت لهذا السبب .. وإن ضرب البعض أمثلة بحالات أخرى , تم فيها الزواج بالإرغام , وإستمر.. نقول لهم : ربما كان ذلك خضوعاً للأمر الواقع , مع عذاب داخل القلب . وهذا عمل غير إنساني .



  نذرت أن أصوم صوم العذراء 21 يوماً بماء وملح . ولم أتمكن لأن صحتي لم تساعدني . فهل أحوله إلى صوم عادي ؟ أم ماذا أفعل ؟·


المفروض أنك لا تنذر إلا ماتستطيع الوفاء به . لذلك فالتسرع في النذر ــ بغير تفكير ــ هو أمر خاطيء . فكر جيداً قبل أن تنذر . لا أن تنذر ثم تفكر ماذا تفعل . والكتاب يقول "خير لك أن لا تنذر . من أن تنذر ولا تفي" ( جا 5 : 5 ) ومع ذلك أقول لك: إن عبارة "صوم بماء وملح" أصطلح الناس على أنها صوم بغير زيت . والأمر ليس صعباً كما تقول . ففي الصوم بماء وملح تجوز الفاكهة والخضروات , والخبز طبعاً, والطبيخ بغير زيت , والبقوليات . وكلها أمور نافعة للصحة . وليس الزيت هو الذي يقيم قوتك , إستعض عنه أحياناً بالليمون . وإن تعبت , لا تكسر نذرك . إحتمل قليلاً وسوف تتعود وتقدر . وثق أنك إذا تعبت وإحتملت , فإن رحمة الله لن تتركك , وستعطيك القوة لكي تكمل ... وإلا كيف كان يسلك المتوحدون , وكذلك النباتيون ؟ وماذا أيضاً عن صوم أسبوع الألام , وهو أشد بكثير صوم الماء والملح , وليست فيه فاكهة ولا سكريات على الإطلاق , والناس يحتملون هذا الصوم بكل ارتياح ولا يكسرونه .. ؟

منقول من موقع قداسه البابا
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 مايو 2010)

_ أخي الحبيب النهيسي_
_فكرة أسئلة الناس ( يجيب عنها قداسة البابا ) جميلة ومثيرة وجريئة _
_ربنا يبارك مجهودك وصلوات قداسة البابا تشملنا جميعاً_


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أخي الحبيب النهيسي_
> _فكرة أسئلة الناس ( يجيب عنها قداسة البابا ) جميلة ومثيرة وجريئة _
> _ربنا يبارك مجهودك وصلوات قداسة البابا تشملنا جميعاً_


*
شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع

*


----------

